# care in the uk - a disgrace



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2014)

Would you want specialist care by someone on minimum wages who has had no training. Would you want to go around cleaning people up when you only get paid when at a clients and no pay when travelling between clients. This is an utter disgrace, dont get old or infirm...

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/aug/09/former-nhs-carers-intensify-strike-over-pay


----------



## ash (Aug 10, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Would you want specialist care by someone on minimum wages who has had no training. Would you want to go around cleaning people up when you only get paid when at a clients and no pay when travelling between clients. This is an utter disgrace, dont get old or infirm...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/aug/09/former-nhs-carers-intensify-strike-over-pay


This, sadly is the norm. I have known carers being given a 15 mon slot to get someone up, washed  breakfast etc and expected to be somewhere 30 mins away in 10 mins with no pay for travel. Carers do 2 hours from 7-9 and then 12-2 and then 6-9 non pay in between. Lone carers  going  to some really dodgy places at midnight.  It's crap but the councils bid down the contracts.


----------



## bmd (Aug 10, 2014)

People with no motivation to care for others are being employed in these roles. 1 weeks training and then off you go. Looking after Autistic people, those with chronic mental health problems and similar. Don't get me wrong, the people being cared for do still access trained professionals but these carers see them most often and have the most input into their lives.

It is scandalous.


----------



## toggle (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been trying to find the links, but there were reports about some of the care providing companies being chosen by the council on the grounds of lowest bid who had been listed as not meeting minimum standards.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 10, 2014)

Privateers make money. Untermensch who dont produce for capital dont matter jack, and if it gets too much then at least Operation Early Bump-off may get its foot in the door, wearing a liberal smile.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 10, 2014)

One of the most sinister aspects of care contracts is reducing levels of support under the guise of 'promoting independence'. A few hours of crappy 'life skills' training and hey presto he/she can now live independently with just someone popping in to help with the basics. At one meeting I suggested using Skype and reducing the need for human contact altogether. Not everyone realised I wasn't being serious


----------



## coley (Aug 10, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> One of the most sinister aspects of care contracts is reducing levels of support under the guise of 'promoting independence'. A few hours of crappy 'life skills' training and hey presto he/she can now live independently with just someone popping in to help with the basics. At one meeting I suggested using Skype and reducing the need for human contact altogether. Not everyone realised I wasn't being serious



You are spot on,its happening to us, we are being told even the most LD of our residents can manage 'independent living' it's their  (social services)way of getting rid of residential care contracts.
They guff on about promoting ' independence' but in reality its about passing on costs to the councils (housing benefits) and the DWP then replacing 24 hour care with pop in visits


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2014)

The skype thing was first trialled a few years back as on line or virtual hospital wards. It was used to keep someones needs under review for the likes of people with diabetes or recent discharges from hospital. 
In wandsworth, to keep the council tax down, we have dispenced with meals on wheels, chopped out day centres....


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2014)

Firstly - if people are paid _they are not carers - they are careworkers.
_
Secondly - let's keep words like "age" "infirm" and "frail" out of this please - disability and longterm illness are not necessarily age-related.  No matter how many elderly people have become so sick or disabled that they need meals on wheels etc, their age has nothing to do with them needing that support.

Thirdly - if you think that the amount of training given to careworkers is shamefully low, consider that given to carers; often none, love or at least guilt/duty is supposed to be enough.  Maybe topped up with what can be gleaned from the internet or a book.

I'm not saying that careworkers are adequately paid, trained, or supported - for every few who are, I'm sure that many more are not.  However, if you really want to address where the money goes when it comes to care, look at the agencies.  Book somebody to come into your home to help you eat, bathe, shower, or dress and you might well be charged £18 an hour.  Meanwhile, the careworker will be lucky if they see even half of that money.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 11, 2014)

One place my sister worked was told they weren't allowed to change nappies at night time, no matter what. This was meant to empower them. The place was covered in shit.


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Firstly - if people are paid _they are not carers - they are careworkers.
> _
> Secondly - let's keep words like "age" "infirm" and "frail" out of this please - disability and longterm illness are not necessarily age-related.  No matter how many elderly people have become so sick or disabled that they need meals on wheels etc, their age has nothing to do with them needing that support.
> 
> ...



There should be a legally enforceable ratio between what the agency charges and what proportion of that charge is paid in wages, at least two thirds would be reasonable.


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Privateers make money. Untermensch who dont produce for capital dont matter jack, and if it gets too much then at least Operation Early Bump-off may get its foot in the door, wearing a liberal smile.


It's already here, assisted dying debate etc


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> One place my sister worked was told they weren't allowed to change nappies at night time, no matter what. This was meant to empower them. The place was covered in shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

Glad my parents live where they do. Care giving provision is excellent compared to the rest of the country it seems. It shouldn't be a geographic lottery though.
(Mind you, the caregivers don't get a good deal as employees - they have to do split shifts and get paid fuck all. They have to drive between clients - dunno how you're supposed to afford running a car on suchow wages).


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2014)

You know all those jobs which used to be advertised as "suitable for a student or pensioner"?  Things like part time shopwork or delivering papers? 

There are pensioners who take on agency carework to subsidise their pension because they don't have to work every day, nor do they have to do more than a few hours per day/evening.  And they enjoy the warm moral glow of it (or the human contact) while being paid on top of that.  No job should be so badly paid that you can only afford to take it except as secondary income.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

I've not seen any pensioners! All women from 20s to 40s.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Glad my parents live where they do. Care giving provision is excellent compared to the rest of the country it seems. It shouldn't be a geographic lottery though.
> (Mind you, the caregivers don't get a good deal as employees - they have to do split shifts and get paid fuck all. They have to drive between clients - dunno how you're supposed to afford running a car on suchow wages).


My next door neighbour does this, but she doesn't drive. I can only assume they must send her to less places or maybe she stays each person a bit longer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> My next door neighbour does this, but she doesn't drive. I can only assume they must send her to less places or maybe she stays each person a bit longer.


They pair them up so one of them drives (well they do at my mum's care company)


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh Greebo, you are so right about age Etc. I'm sorry for wrong impression given, I was so annoyed when I came accross this story. Likewise carers and careworkers! Many of the people I have experienced in the "care industry" are mainly young and whose English I find difficult to understand; good knows what a client of poor hearing makes of them? 

Because of pressures they are under, they will often not stop to chat for 2 minutes, simply because of the pressure they are put under by their employers who care about nothing more than making a profit.

The last care worker I spoke to a day or two ago had had little or no training. When I called her,she said the client could not mobilise. 
How long has client been like this? Well they were like it for lunchtime call and afternoon call. 
What action did you take? I sat them in their chair. 
How do you think they will manage when you are not there? Dont know, I didnt think.
Did you not think some sort of medical examimanation might help? I have not been told about when to call GP!


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Oh Greebo, you are so right about age Etc. I'm sorry for wrong impression given, I was so annoyed when I came accross this story. Likewise carers and careworkers! Many of the people I have experienced in the "care industry" are mainly young and whose English I find difficult to understand; good knows what a client of poor hearing makes of them?
> 
> Because of pressures they are under, they will often not stop to chat for 2 minutes, simply because of the pressure they are put under by their employers who care about nothing more than making a profit.
> 
> ...



What I'd like to know is what background checks are made on on non UK nationals working in the care industry how can you do  a CRB on somebody from Europe or the Philippines,how can you check their references are genuine and how can you employ someone who can't speak English to a decent standard?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2014)

coley said:


> What I'd like to know is what background checks are made on on non UK nationals working in the care industry how can you do  a CRB on somebody from Europe or the Philippines,how can you check their references are genuine and how can you employ someone who can't speak English to a decent standard?



Employng a poor English speaker is very easy I imagine, but whether they make for someone who is a good carer/careworker, well thats another issue.
These companies just want and care about their profits, not necessarily the service they provide. Sorry, Can't answer your point about CRB's.


----------



## panpete (Aug 11, 2014)

It's a lose-lose situation all round and a really bad vibe for carerworkers and clients.
In a situation where someone needs care, there needs to be a good vibe, i.e. happy and motivated care workers and happy clients.

Situations where workers are only doing it for the money, are under stress, and don't have time for hardly any human interaction with clients is demoralising for the client and also for the worker, not to mention dangerous.

If nappies etc are  not changed often enough, the skin becomes sore and ulcerated.
If severely disabled people are not moved enough, they can get pressure sores which can become ulcerated and life threatening.
Lack of food can have a devastating effect.
Lack of human interaction can cause someone to become mentally ill or even suicidal.

Care work is a vocation in my view, but in the culture of money and scarcity, many people without a vocation will work for care firms just to put food on the table.
No good work ever came out of workers who are there out of necessity and not out of vocation.
Even those care workers who have a vocation are demotivated by poor working conditions.
The most destructive de-motivating factor is excess pressure.
Excess pressure never did careworker or client any good, or workers/customers/clients in any field of work.

I cannot help but think that this is a deliberate plan to put people off asking for care and to increase vulnerability or worry about becoming vulnerable.
I would even go so far as saying, to kill people off, i.e. the very disabled, the old etc.
It smacks of covert nazizm, where the least able and most vulnerable are subtly being killed off, maybe not with guns or other forms of execution, rather, being left to die from neglect or inadequate care and support, be it financial or other.

One of the darkest aspects of this is un-motivated care workers who don't have the people skills necessary for the work could be more likely to abuse, neglect or exploit people in thier care.

It seems that a lot of staff with no ability to empathise are in jobs where they are in charge of people. Not just in care situations, but in situations like policing and prison officers, but that's for another thread.

In any situation where money is prioritised over people, things get very ugly.


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

hash tag said:


> Employng a poor English speaker is very easy I imagine, but whether they make for someone who is a good carer/careworker, well thats another issue.
> These companies just want and care about their profits, not necessarily the service they provide. Sorry, Can't answer your point about CRB's.


One of the requirements of any care company is good communication between staff and service users, employing someone who can't fully understand English is downright dangerous and in breach of CQC standards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

coley said:


> What I'd like to know is what background checks are made on on non UK nationals working in the care industry how can you do  a CRB on somebody from Europe or the Philippines,how can you check their references are genuine and how can you employ someone who can't speak English to a decent standard?


CRBs don't exist anymore. We now have DBS checks and they seem to cast the net wider, internationally, as I found out to my cost recently.
As for English, I guess it's just like any job. You need to speak English well enough to communicate with people who may not be able to communicate well themselves. It's quite a skilled job. Not just anyone can do it.


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> CRBs don't exist anymore. We now have DBS checks and they seem to cast the net wider, internationally, as I found out to my cost recently.
> As for English, I guess it's just like any job. You need to speak English well enough to communicate with people who may not be able to communicate well themselves. It's quite a skilled job. Not just anyone can do it.


It's a very skilled job and it needs time and patience to do it properly, aye DBS as it is now, but I doubt if they are reliable outside the UK, the CRB for enhanced disclosure could let you know if someone was dodgy even if they had no convictions.


----------



## panpete (Aug 11, 2014)

What about poor foreign national clients who can't speak very good English?
There is no longer any time for the care worker to slowly explain things to the client in a way they understand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

coley said:


> It's a very skilled job and it needs time and patience to do it properly, aye DBS as it is now, but I doubt if they are reliable outside the UK, the CRB for enhanced disclosure could let you know if someone was dodgy even if they had no convictions.


I had my identity stolen and someone did crimes in my name in Italy that only came up on the DBS.


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

Panpete@

Spot on in all respects, though you have missed out on the quality of social workers,  which in my particular experience, I find the quality is going down hard, with the 'old hands' who cared deeply being forced out and being replaced by bean counters who's only concern is their inflated wages and keeping budgets down.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

Though I don't think they really want to.kill anyone. That's overstating the case somewhat.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 11, 2014)

coley said:


> What I'd like to know is what background checks are made on on non UK nationals working in the care industry how can you do  a CRB on somebody from Europe or the Philippines,how can you check their references are genuine and how can you employ someone who can't speak English to a decent standard?


It takes forever.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 11, 2014)

All care will be outside the ownership of local authorities in the very near future. Most will be passing on their workforces to ALMOs and private providers. The staff involved here on Doncaster are fighting for their jobs by strikes, protests and meetings with the  directorates responsible. The directorates are under duress and orders in some cases from Whitehall.
The clients don't matter, the workers don't matter and those charged with looking after our vulnerable are hog tied and incapable due to the priority of making the rich more wealthy.
Thatcher's legacy of Victorian values is king. No one cares enough to stop it. 
If you don't work you don't eat. If you can't work please sign up for euthanasia or starve to death please, some poor folks in this land are down to their last five million quid.


----------



## coley (Aug 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Though I don't think they really want to.kill anyone. That's overstating the case somewhat.


Not too bothered if they die anyway, had a client abscond,found him living rough the next day,SS response? Well we have provided him with accommodation if he chooses not to reside there we can't make him. No capability assessment done,just let him get on with it.
Supported/independent living? personalised care packages? Sounds good in theory but it's all about divesting the state of responsibility and providing what care they have too as cheaply as possible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, life is cheap to them but they are not Nazis wanting to get rid of useless eaters.


----------



## yield (Aug 11, 2014)

Adult care services at breaking point as squeeze on funding takes its toll
The Guardian, Wednesday 2 July 2014


> The survey adds to the sense of financial crisis. Demands for extra cash for the NHS are mounting and this week the Local Government Association (LGA) warns that councils in England face a £5.8bn funding gap by March 2016 due to further cuts in grant – forcing 12.5% savings in 2014-15 alone – and escalating demand for services, particularly for older people.





> The funding gap for adult social care on its own will be £1.9bn by March 2016, the LGA estimated. Next year, 2015, is "make or break" for social care with the introduction of the government's Better Care Fund, expected to pool more than £5bn of existing funds from councils and the NHS to spend on integrated services that are designed to keep people out of hospital. Current government funding for social care is £14bn.





> Pearson, however, says the scale of the challenge far outstrips any benefit that may come from integration. "It is not the directors' job, but that of the country as a whole and its politicians, to debate how much, in times of the most severe adversity, vulnerable people should be protected from the consequences of that adversity by the introduction of new money into social care."


At work in sheltered housing we're asked to do the impossible. Massive increase in demand but limited resources.

Then we're criticised when we fail to reach the targets. I used to enjoy this job but it's gotten so stressful the last few years.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2014)

How you can have targets in sheltered housing or any care industry is beyond me. How can you physically measure good care.
If you are a 9_5 sheltered housing officer, you are not doing bad as many boroughs have done away with them, instead relying upon call centres to answer calls...end of.
Btw, i believe my crb's or whatever are now done randomly as opposed to every few years.


----------



## panpete (Aug 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Though I don't think they really want to.kill anyone. That's overstating the case somewhat.


It's just my thoughts, might not be true, but it seems like they are trying to reduce quality of life for more vulnerable people, and drive them to despair.
Also, it seems like they are trying to get people worried in general, I mean, I hope I never have to rely on the services because that would be a very scary prospect indeed.
Puts me off getting old (even though I know the elderly are only part of the work that care workers do)


----------



## panpete (Aug 11, 2014)

coley said:


> Not too bothered if they die anyway, had a client abscond,found him living rough the next day,SS response? Well we have provided him with accommodation if he chooses not to reside there we can't make him. No capability assessment done,just let him get on with it.
> Supported/independent living? personalised care packages? Sounds good in theory but it's all about divesting the state of responsibility and providing what care they have too as cheaply as possible.


The fact that some man has left his home to live rough tells me that all is not well and that man should have been under the care of someone overseeing his day to day life.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 11, 2014)

For direct payments in leeds they want a crb whatever its called, far far more often than used to.


----------



## yield (Aug 12, 2014)

hash tag said:


> How you can have targets in sheltered housing or any care industry is beyond me. How can you physically measure good care.
> If you are a 9_5 sheltered housing officer, you are not doing bad as many boroughs have done away with them, instead relying upon call centres to answer calls...end of.


Sheltered Housing is also the linkline and out of hours contact centre for the borough.

Sheltered Housing used to be Independent Living but is now Supported Living. 

Discharge from hospital and see how they do - has been turned into there is nowhere else for them to go. 


hash tag said:


> Btw, i believe my crb's or whatever are now done randomly as opposed to every few years.


CRB is now a Disclosure and Barring Service (DBS)


----------



## hash tag (Aug 12, 2014)

panpete said:


> It's just my thoughts, might not be true, but it seems like they are trying to reduce quality of life for more vulnerable people, and drive them to despair.
> Also, it seems like they are trying to get people worried in general, I mean, I hope I never have to rely on the services because that would be a very scary prospect indeed.
> Puts me off getting old (even though I know the elderly are only part of the work that care workers do)



I don't think "they" are deliberatly trying to reduce the quality of someones life. Reducing the quality of someones life is a sad consequence of all the cynical, hardnose, uncaring drive to cut costs and boost profits.

Yield, "Sheltered Hosuing is also the linkline..."? Not sure what you mean. Do you not have on site sheltered housing officers anymore and sheltered is covered by a call centre? To an extent, I agree that Sheltered is becoming supported housing, except that down here, the average age of tenants is falling and often people get placed into sheltered because it's a cnvenient place to put them. Sheltered is a brilliant concept; I only wish my father would take the plunge!


----------



## coley (Aug 12, 2014)

hash tag said:


> I don't think "they" are deliberatly trying to reduce the quality of someones life. Reducing the quality of someones life is a sad consequence of all the cynical, hardnose, uncaring drive to cut costs and boost profits.
> 
> Yield, "Sheltered Hosuing is also the linkline..."? Not sure what you mean. Do you not have on site sheltered housing officers anymore and sheltered is covered by a call centre? To an extent, I agree that Sheltered is becoming supported housing, except that down here, the average age of tenants is falling and often people get placed into sheltered because it's a cnvenient place to put them. Sheltered is a brilliant concept; I only wish my father would take the plunge!



"They" aren't deliberately trying to reduce the quality of people's lives "they" just don't give a FF when it happens because of their actions.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2014)

hash tag said:


> I don't think "they" are deliberatly trying to reduce the quality of someones life. Reducing the quality of someones life is a sad consequence of all the cynical, hardnose, uncaring drive to cut costs and boost profits.



A "sad consequence" that is also a blatantly-obvious consequence of the shift to service commissioning by local authorities, rather than service provision, because it's also blatantly-obvious that introducing an intermediary layer of bureaucracy (the private-sector company, whose primary motivation is profit) between the local authority and the service user will mean that money that previously paid for care is used to fill the pockets of cunts.
And who are these cunts? They're either the big service corps, or companies set up by former directors of social services and other local authority muckety-mucks to cash in on the switch to commissioning.
We need to slit the throats of these cunts, and shift back to local authority direct labour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2014)

coley said:


> "They" aren't deliberately trying to reduce the quality of people's lives "they" just don't give a FF when it happens because of their actions.



Why would they?  Their primary motivation is profit - i.e. to extract value from their labour force, and the service users - not service.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> A "sad consequence" that is also a blatantly-obvious consequence of the shift to service commissioning by local authorities, rather than service provision, because it's also blatantly-obvious that introducing an intermediary layer of bureaucracy (the private-sector company, whose primary motivation is profit) between the local authority and the service user will mean that money that previously paid for care is used to fill the pockets of cunts.
> And who are these cunts? They're either the big service corps, or companies set up by former directors of social services and other local authority muckety-mucks to cash in on the switch to commissioning.
> We need to slit the throats of these cunts, and shift back to local authority direct labour.



In my current role as a volunteer for disabled people etc, I have found exactly the same thing too w/regards to care.  Truly depressing and anger-making.


----------



## coley (Aug 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> A "sad consequence" that is also a blatantly-obvious consequence of the shift to service commissioning by local authorities, rather than service provision, because it's also blatantly-obvious that introducing an intermediary layer of bureaucracy (the private-sector company, whose primary motivation is profit) between the local authority and the service user will mean that money that previously paid for care is used to fill the pockets of cunts.
> And who are these cunts? They're either the big service corps, or companies set up by former directors of social services and other local authority muckety-mucks to cash in on the switch to commissioning.
> We need to slit the throats of these cunts, and shift back to local authority direct labour.



And small companies who actually care, slit throats of just hanging?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> A "sad consequence" that is also a blatantly-obvious consequence of the shift to service commissioning by local authorities, rather than service provision, because it's also blatantly-obvious that introducing an intermediary layer of bureaucracy (the private-sector company, whose primary motivation is profit) between the local authority and the service user will mean that money that previously paid for care is used to fill the pockets of cunts.
> And who are these cunts? They're either the big service corps, or companies set up by former directors of social services and other local authority muckety-mucks to cash in on the switch to commissioning.
> We need to slit the throats of these cunts, and shift back to local authority direct labour.


It's private equity, investment banks etc these days with a variety of funding models. 

The sovereign wealth fund of Qatar owns a care provider in the UK, for example. The largest provider of LD and MH beds is owned by a major international private equity group, Rothschilds bank just took over the financing of a major provider of residential special schools.

These guys aren't in it for the love, as you know. Take a 19 year old with complex learning disabilities, charge 3k a week to support him. Times that by 52 weeks and 10+ years and X amount of beds and you have a very nice cash flow.

CQC wrote a market report about the care sector, will dig it out in a mo. It's not without its faults but it is interesting, it spells out what's going on.

Eta - if anyone is interested, it is by IPC not CQC but published by them. It's all part of the reaction to southern cross and Winterbourne view (castlebeck went pop)

http://www.cqc.org.uk/sites/default/files/201402-market-stability-report.pdf


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2014)

coley said:


> And small companies who actually care, slit throats of just hanging?



The small companies that actually care are being inexorably put out of business, or find themselves *having* to be subsumed by larger companies, because they can't compete.  All that rhetoric about "choice", and what "the market" actually does is shrink competition by causing near-monopolies and the inevitable cartelisation that brings.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2014)

Dan U said:


> It's private equity, investment banks etc these days with a variety of funding models.
> 
> The sovereign wealth fund of Qatar owns a care provider in the UK, for example. The largest provider of LD and MH beds is owned by a major international private equity group, Rothschilds bank just took over the financing of a major provider of residential special schools.
> 
> ...



So actually, it's much worse than it was 10-15 years ago, when it was the incompetent likes of Serco, or the corner cutters that needed to be worried about.  Now the "cut-off" between investor and service-user is absolute, and the person who needs their arse wiped is merely a unit of profit, just as the end-provider of the arse-wiping is just a unit of profit. 
Fucking hell.


----------



## coley (Aug 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The small companies that actually care are being inexorably put out of business, or find themselves *having* to be subsumed by larger companies, because they can't compete.  All that rhetoric about "choice", and what "the market" actually does is shrink competition by causing near-monopolies and the inevitable cartelisation that brings.


Oh aye,that's exactly what is happening to us, we were 'encouraged' to move from our present style of care, small residential, into supported living,we were "ideally situated" for this transition we were told. While having some serious reservations we had no option,being told our quite bluntly, there would be no more residential placements coming our way as residential care is being phased out and our business model had no place in social services future planning, adult placement, independent/ supported living was the way forward.

As I said we agreed, reluctantly, to the transition, but stated we would only be part of it if if sufficient support was to be provided,all of a sudden interest dried up and there has been a steady trickle of residents being found 'alternative accommodation' their' 'needs' magically diminishing.
This on top of having no fee increases for over four years, but when we finally go to the wall,  guess who will get the blame for our remaining residents moving into poor quality care?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 13, 2014)

Not quite the same job role as most people are talking about on this thread, but I'm a support worker. I work with young people who generally the system has failed or to chaotic for regular placements. I didn't have any direct experience before I started, but brought to the table a fair collection of outdoor qualifications and experience in that field (we are AALA licensed). It's a hard job, really really hard, to the point I stopped posting about most of it on here. People look at you blankly when you tell them what you do for a living. I'm better of then many people talked about on this thread, but I need to work 200 to 260 hours a month to make ends meet. Then they wonder why there is a massive burnout rate in what I do. They'd be more then happy to reduce my hours (it would please ofsted no end) but whilst I earn what I do, there isn't a chance I could manage.


----------



## Thora (Aug 13, 2014)

A friend of mine is a home care worker.  She loves it and is very good at it.

She gets paid £7.50 an hour when she is actually providing care.  She's on a zero hours contract and doesn't get paid for travel time.

Often calls are only 45 minutes long.  Sometimes her days are scheduled so she starts at 7am and finishes at 10pm but is only paid for about 4 hours work!  She also has to be constantly available - if she turns down last minute work then she won't be given any long calls the next day.


----------



## coley (Aug 13, 2014)

Thora said:


> A friend of mine is a home care worker.  She loves it and is very good at it.
> 
> She gets paid £7.50 an hour when she is actually providing care.  She's on a zero hours contract and doesn't get paid for travel time.
> 
> Often calls are only 45 minutes long.  Sometimes her days are scheduled so she starts at 7am and finishes at 10pm but is only paid for about 4 hours work!  She also has to be constantly available - if she turns down last minute work then she won't be given any long calls the next day.



As a 'profitable business', (read exploitative bastards)   that's the way forward, we refuse to work that way and are being 'eased out' 
What gets me, is even with the new set up,we would be charging much less than the competition, SS seems to prefer them, but we aren't offering 15 minute 'care calls'


----------



## toggle (Aug 13, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> The small companies that actually care are being inexorably put out of business, or find themselves *having* to be subsumed by larger companies, because they can't compete.  All that rhetoric about "choice", and what "the market" actually does is shrink competition by causing near-monopolies and the inevitable cartelisation that brings.



it's not just not being able to compete, it's the insistence on awarding contracts over large regions that can really screw over people at the edges of those areas. 

There's a couple of disability support groups that himself has had some contact with, that were local orgs in west conrwall, that lost their funding after a larger group based in (iirc) exeter claimed they could cover the whole region and took all the funding. predictably this dropped the coverage in the west to what the local orgs could still offer through volunteers and donations, as the larger group offer nothing for those not prepared to, or able to travel out of cornwall.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...d-for-paying-below-minimum-wage-10450780.html

Good on her, fingers crossed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 12, 2015)

two sheds said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...d-for-paying-below-minimum-wage-10450780.html
> 
> Good on her, fingers crossed.



Strikes me as a very important case. This rotten system needs to be addressed and the regulators motivated to do what they are supposed to.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes indeed. 



> Ms Barlow left in February after working there for four months.  “It was having a detrimental effect on my health. I often left home at 6am and wouldn’t get back until six at night, but I’d only be paid for seven-and-a-half hours.”



and 



> The case also raises questions about 15-minute fleeting care visits, which Ms Barlow said were distressing to deliver because there was no time to check on a patient’s emotional well-being. “I wasn’t prepared to leave a client who was distressed, whether physically or emotionally, but that often meant I wasn’t paid for the extra time I spent with them,” she recalled.



and the ball of slime response from someone who wouldn't put their name to it: 



> A spokesman for Mitie, the outsourcing giant which owns MiHomecare, said: “We are investigating Caroline Barlow’s claim and if we do owe her any money we will pay it.”



There's a danger that this will put up care costs for old people but the 'care' companies and directors take their large slice and if private companies are too inefficient to provide good care while paying fair wages to staff then perhaps it should be done by the council direct. 

and oo there goes another flying pig.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 12, 2015)

There isn't a huge slice to be taken the whole system runs on a shoe string care agencies have a huge turnover of staff because the whole thing is a low budget system


----------



## Dan U (Aug 12, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair to some providers it's very hard to deliver care properly when councils are paying you as little as 12 quid an hour to deliver it (less in some places) 

A lot of that goes back to central govt funding to social care being slashed of course and as I've said before there is a growing backlash from ADASS and providers to the funding arrangements which is reaching panic stations with the new min wage proposals

Please don't take that as defending shonky practice though by providers, I deal with that shit in my working life regularly


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 12, 2015)

For the careworkers that attend to my elderly father, the minimum visit is half an hour, and they have travelling time between clients - albeit unpaid and too little is allowed in the summer grockle season on changeover days.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 12, 2015)

It's a shot system. We want everything as cheaply as possible without paying it and directors of care company's want as bigger slice as possible. I would not want these people caring for my rellys or me. It should be down to local authorities/ social services to provide care to make sure the carers care, get paid and do a half decent job. We should not be outsourcing for as little as possible. 
Vote Corbyn.


----------



## treelover (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been involved in two major public meetings recently on adult social care, its a massive crisis/scandal which is about to break.


----------



## treelover (Aug 12, 2015)

Thora said:


> A friend of mine is a home care worker.  She loves it and is very good at it.
> 
> She gets paid £7.50 an hour when she is actually providing care.  She's on a zero hours contract and doesn't get paid for travel time.
> 
> Often calls are only 45 minutes long.  Sometimes her days are scheduled so she starts at 7am and finishes at 10pm but is only paid for about 4 hours work!  She also has to be constantly available - if she turns down last minute work then she won't be given any long calls the next day.


----------



## treelover (Aug 12, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> So actually, it's much worse than it was 10-15 years ago, when it was the incompetent likes of Serco, or the corner cutters that needed to be worried about.  Now the "cut-off" between investor and service-user is absolute, and the person who needs their arse wiped is merely a unit of profit, just as the end-provider of the arse-wiping is just a unit of profit.
> Fucking hell.




Calling JC.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry, first post, hope it's coherent and relevant. Have done some reading of threads but have only skimmed this one. 

Recently moved out of 'high needs' mental health supported accommodation where was resident for four years. So many outrageous events/aspects to it. Currently in process of writing complaint to care provider and to ICO (privacy/data protection being non existent at this provider).

Comments above re language and if devolving care to undertrained staff ring true. Was informed by the NHS mental health team that I should speak to staff in house when in crisis, not the mental health team crisis line (was once told by my CPN that he would 'come down on me like a ton if bricks' should I do otherwise). The problem with this is that the care staff often had real difficulty with English (and were not checked for their capability when recruited) and this would cause difficulty when trying to discuss crises with staff. Incidentally when I described by CPNs 'bricks' comment as a threat, he was displeased, and had my care support package include the statement 'finds in difficult to understand statements with multiple meanings'. When my care support package was 'personalised', what changed was that it was written in the first person ('I find it difficult to ubderstand etc'). 

When being discharged from hospital after trying to commit suicide, a columbian member of staff attended a meeting with myself and my social worker. We discussed my risk history, including highly sensitive, distressing and and contentious issues - information, some which is untrue, which I want removed (unlikely I know sadly). The columbian staff member wrote this up in Spanish, leaving me with no idea what he was writing,and when I asked him to write in English instead, he simply explained that his English was inadequate so had to take notes in Spanish, so continued to do so, even though he knew if was causing me distress, and that I had only recently tried to run in front of a train. 

The NHS shares information with this provider, everything on an individual, including the most sensitive information possible, even though this provider doesn't adhere to Data Protection - information left in unlocked, unattended cabinets, in display on tables etc in communal areas etc. Christ on at least one occasion they just dumped a whole load of daily observation sheets (signed, with the clients name on) in the fucking bin. They store the damn records in the communal living area, so if, yet again, a staff member forgets to lock them and goes for a dump etc, anyone can have a look, make a copy, nick them. Had photos taken of me and used for posters despite expressly denying permission for this. Complaints get lost, or cause you far more problems than they solve. The qualified mental health team staff don't want to know.  

Aggghh!!!

Could, and would love, to go on. 

Sorry, I realise this is for discussion not monologue.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 13, 2015)

_angel_ said:


> One place my sister worked was told they weren't allowed to change nappies at night time, no matter what. This was meant to empower them. The place was covered in shit.



Who is the 'them'?

I find the expression 'changing nappies' a little dehumanising in the context of an adult. But that could me be being oversensitive.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 13, 2015)

coley said:


> One of the requirements of any care company is good communication between staff and service users, employing someone who can't fully understand English is downright dangerous and in breach of CQC standards.



Could you elaborate on this I would really like to know more.

Thanks. 

Edited to add 'thanks'.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear all that MadeIn - I hope they take you seriously. Good luck and keep on it - it's important not just for you but for everyone in your situation.


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 13, 2015)

coley said:


> And small companies who actually care, slit throats of just hanging?



Either way it will be a mercy killing in the end. Too little staff ,too little money, not enough time, Glad I got the chance to walk away from it. I knew I had had enough when I got called up for Iraq and my first thoughts were hurrah months off from work!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 13, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Sorry, first post, hope it's coherent and relevant. Have done some reading of threads but have only skimmed this one.
> 
> Recently moved out of 'high needs' mental health supported accommodation where was resident for four years. So many outrageous events/aspects to it. Currently in process of writing complaint to care provider and to ICO (privacy/data protection being non existent at this provider).
> 
> ...


Welcome. 
Sounds like you've had a rough deal - well done for complaining though, even if it has not helped your situation. The lack of confidentiality sounds distressing and illegal. I wonder who would be the best people to complain to? Care Quality Commisssion? Local health authority? Perhaps someone else on these boards will know.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 13, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Could you elaborate on this I would really like to know more.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edited to add 'thanks'.


CQC = care quality commission 
sorry I haven't got time to look up the revant bit - but maybe you could find it on their site   http://www.cqc.org.uk/


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2015)

Welcome madeinbedlam. Sounds like you have been through it. What you are saying about what a scandel the whole system is just about sums it up.

Returning to Caroline, does anyone know how she is funding her legal costs; if she has a crowdfunding site type thing, I would be verry happy to chip in. All I can find out
is she is using Leigh Day solrs. Goodness, I home she wins; the consequences will be huge. I shall try not to think of the downsides.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 14, 2015)

She'll have support from someone looking to win a test case, to set precedent and then move on to wider actions with a bigger pay off surely? 

Gossip is that for the first time in a while the last budget which includes the 'living wage' had no consultation at all - leaving social care depts, NGOs and private providers in the lurch on how to meet the increased staff costs on a -% fee increase from commissioners - even before you consider contracts based on 15 minute care slots without travel time or petrol / mileage costs. There's EU law test case too isn't there which was won in favour of the worker. 

Expect a care at home Southern Cross type implosion to hit soon. Lots of smaller not for profit residential care providers (pwd & older people) are also looking to be taken over as the margins no longer work - but most are saddled with massive pension deficits which no one will take on, despite their asset base. 

Meanwhile people are living longer than ever with long term health conditions / disabilities and thresholds for state support will be wound back. Oh joy.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2015)

it's now sorted
Travelling to work 'is work', European court rules - Travelling to work 'is work', European court rules - BBC News
I expect repercusssions, like care homes and agencies closing down, but very good news


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 10, 2015)

hash tag said:


> it's now sorted
> Travelling to work 'is work', European court rules - Travelling to work 'is work', European court rules - BBC News
> I expect repercusssions, like care homes and agencies closing down, but very good news



what about time travelling between appointments?  a lot of care workers still don't get that paid, despite various rumblings...  

has that been to court?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2015)

I am getting the message that this ruling well cover time between appointments, at least thats what implied.
I'm pleased if it does, but am worried about the fall out.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2015)

If as expected councils don't get much money from Osborne to fund the wage increase and the other pressures in the next spending review (most senior people in the sector I know expect the exact opposite, more cuts) the care sector, particularly the older persons care sector is truly fucked


----------



## two sheds (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm presuming that the care agencies have been putting in their quotes to councils on the basis of not paying the carers minimum wage. In which case, fuck em  . 

Perhaps councils will have to take care back in house and cut out that wasteful level of agency management that at the moment is creaming it off.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 11, 2015)

two sheds said:


> I'm presuming that the care agencies have been putting in their quotes to councils on the basis of not paying the carers minimum wage. In which case, fuck em  .
> 
> Perhaps councils will have to take care back in house and cut out that wasteful level of agency management that at the moment is creaming it off.



I am aware of at least one council that is looking in to building old peoples homes itself again and directly employing staff itself as they think that overall, it will be better value for money.

where i have some sympathy with the care agencies is if a council will only pay £11.50 an hour for support, they are almost forced in to being cunts just to survive. the UKHCA suggested rate is about £15.70 per hour to the agency, but that is based on min wage and travel time, so it's not like it's based on a living wage even. It does include a fair bit of organisational fat though.

http://www.ukhca.co.uk/pdfs/AMPFHC_150719.pdf

There is another report where they breakdown the national map in to regions and list what individual authorities pay. I can't find it atm annoyingly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2015)

hash tag said:


> it's now sorted
> Travelling to work 'is work', European court rules - Travelling to work 'is work', European court rules - BBC News
> I expect repercusssions, like care homes and agencies closing down, but very good news



The funds that have invested heavily in (leveraged) buying of care homes won't like that. It'll mean having to think up other ways of minimising costs and maximising the sweating of their assets.


----------



## treelover (Sep 11, 2015)

This will also affect disabled people who employ their carers through the direct payments scheme, and there are a lot of them.

btw, Two Sheds, although it doesn't fit with socialist ideology, etc, for many the DP scheme has been liberating and given people some autonomy, though it has made some into little Thatcherites.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 23, 2015)

So I heard from a reliable route to expect cuts in the CSR at the upper end of the expected range to local govt grants.

This maybe expectation management - and the reality might be lower and everyone will be like 'thank fuck' 

But if not looking at around another 40 per cent cuts, on top of the previous similar cuts. 

In social care terms this is pretty fucking bleak, particularly as other areas have previously shouldered much larger cuts and the overall corporate cupboard is pretty bare at a council level, so they have not many other places to go.

It is likely some kind of one off bone will be thrown regarding living wage pressures maybe via the better care fund which will mean in many areas CCGs will gobble up the money. 

We will find out last week of November


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 23, 2015)

CSR?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 23, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> CSR?


Comprehensive Spending Review by Osborne, setting out the govt settlements to public bodies. 

Due in the last week in November


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 23, 2015)

Ta


----------



## hash tag (Sep 27, 2015)

Nearly 50% of care services are failing - no surprise there then. We have an ageing population, yet despite this, care budgets continue to be slashed:
"Since 2010, cuts in council-funded adult social care have totalled £4.6bn, or 31% in real terms of net budgets. And these budgets will be cut by a further £500m this year."
They do say that people are not being discharged because of the lack of  care package, which i cannot entirely agree with as I know of a few people who have been discharged earlier than diserable ( for a variety of reasons ), only to end up back in hospital in 24 hours.
Half of all services now failing as UK care sector crisis deepends
Also local authorities continue to reduce the number of sheltered housing schemes available and the support provided BUT help and good care is at hand. That of course comes at a price. One of these could be yours from about £450K, oh and a service charge starting at about £1000 PER MONTH. I am sure the support their residents get is very good though!
Luxury, lifestyle retirement villages and aged care in the United Kingdom and Australia, by LifeCare Residences
How much you will be heard by the people that run these things is doubtful but have your say 1st October How can social care solve its retention problem? Live discussion
The worst thing Cameron is supposed to have done is shag a pig!


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 27, 2015)

When my mum (80+) was in a high dependency unit recovering from major cancer surgery all she kept worrying about was her housebound, disabled neighbor who she helps with getting up, shopping, food etc.  The woman gets two half hour visits a day from careworkers but this is not enough- so phones my parents for help daily - which they give despite being in poor health themselves.  My parents are still somewhat mobile and I have noticed more and more that they are called on by relative strangers to give help with shopping or care because no one else is available. I know they shouldn't be doing it and its damaging their health not to mention the fact that they worry about it constantly in terms of 'their old people' needing help.  Pointless to suggest anything as they are adamant this is their 'duty' as fellow citizens.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2015)

catinthehat said:


> When my mum (80+) was in a high dependency unit recovering from major cancer surgery all she kept worrying about was her housebound, disabled neighbor who she helps with getting up, shopping, food etc.  The woman gets two half hour visits a day from careworkers but this is not enough- so phones my parents for help daily - which they give despite being in poor health themselves.  My parents are still somewhat mobile and I have noticed more and more that they are called on by relative strangers to give help with shopping or care because no one else is available. I know they shouldn't be doing it and its damaging their health not to mention the fact that they worry about it constantly in terms of 'their old people' needing help.  Pointless to suggest anything as they are adamant this is their 'duty' as fellow citizens.



Which says a lot about your parents being decent people, and even more about the people at Westminster who *expect* people to do this purely to save the state a few bob. Never mind that the worry it causes your parents won't be at all helpful to their existing health issues. 

"The Big Society" can kiss my big fat arse.


----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Nearly 50% of care services are failing - no surprise there then. We have an ageing population, yet despite this, care budgets continue to be slashed:
> "Since 2010, cuts in council-funded adult social care have totalled £4.6bn, or 31% in real terms of net budgets. And these budgets will be cut by a further £500m this year."


Yes millions of pounds of cuts where I work next year.


hash tag said:


> They do say that people are not being discharged because of the lack of  care package, which i cannot entirely agree with as I know of a few people who have been discharged earlier than diserable ( for a variety of reasons ), only to end up back in hospital in 24 hours.


There appears to be a large increase in failed discharges. Even though the borough has council carers that provide a few weeks initial reablement on hospital discharge.

Reablement seems to work quite well for people with minor problems. Complex or acute cases should have ongoing care. But there are often issues with self funding and consent for people with dementia.

There's a massive need for more care with our rapidly aging population. And it would take the strain off the hospitals. So many hospital admissions could be prevented if more people had adequate fluid intake, nutrition and personal hygiene.


hash tag said:


> Also local authorities continue to reduce the number of sheltered housing schemes available and the support provided BUT help and good care is at hand.


Sheltered housing schemes didn't start off as care homes they used to be independent living.
Admission to a nursing home can never become a ‘never’ event
28 August 2014


> We have already undergone a mass shift of care from institutions to people’s own homes, and the kind of people now in residential homes – who are highly dependent and with complex medical issues – would have been in nursing homes 10 years ago





hash tag said:


> That of course comes at a price. One of these could be yours from about £450K, oh and a service charge starting at about £1000 PER MONTH. I am sure the support their residents get is very good though!
> Luxury, lifestyle retirement villages and aged care in the United Kingdom and Australia, by LifeCare Residences


It's alright for the rich.


hash tag said:


> How much you will be heard by the people that run these things is doubtful but have your say 1st October How can social care solve its retention problem? Live discussion
> The worst thing Cameron is supposed to have done is shag a pig!


It's looking grim at the moment.

NHS on brink of collapse, warns former health minister 
Saturday 19 September 2015


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2015)

What made an ex GP become a tory if she cares?  Cash crisis ‘could close 50% of UK care homes’

Crisis in UK care homes set to ‘dwarf the steel industry’s problems’

BTW if no one has told you this, don't get old.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 3, 2015)

hash tag said:


> BTW if no one has told you this, don't get old.


 but what is the alternative - top ourselves now and save the govt money?


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2015)

hash tag said:


> What made an ex GP become a tory if she cares?  Cash crisis ‘could close 50% of UK care homes’
> 
> Crisis in UK care homes set to ‘dwarf the steel industry’s problems’
> 
> BTW if no one has told you this, don't get old.



TBH one does wonder whether allowing the current system to fail spectacularly will do less harm than letting it continue on its merry sub-minimum wages, poor care standards, awful employers, lowest bid wins way.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 3, 2015)

I did home care once. Out of about thirty of the carers there was only two I met that I would entrust with a loved one. The companies tag was' we encourage whistle blowing', Biggest load of bollocks I've ever heard.
They got sick of me putting in complaints and not once was anything ever done about it. Eventually my hours were cut to 3 a week, if you wanted work you had to shut the fuck up. Once went into an elderly guys house for the first time, he lived alone and had dementia. His leg and foot was seriously swollen, heavily blistered and weeping, I called the emergency services and whilst waiting for them I looked in the book that carers have to write in each shift and the previous (carer ?) had written, his foot was up like a puddin! There was a bowl full of tablets out of the blister packs,  not one carer had reported that he was refusing his fucking tablets? Turns out the poor guy was trying to dry his leg ulcers with a hairdryer. That's the tip of the iceberg, I could go on and on. Durham alone must have at least 20 different care providers, just looking at one that has been in operation for some time and CQC haven't even checked them out yet?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 3, 2015)

p.s.
Best ever, a young girl said to her client/service user. I can't do you breakfast today you have funny bread. It was an uncut loaf and she didn't know how to fucking well slice it


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 3, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> I did home care once. Out of about thirty of the carers there was only two I met that I would entrust with a loved one. The companies tag was' we encourage whistle blowing', Biggest load of bollocks I've ever heard.



I was viewing the Game of Thrones thread in books/films etc before viewing this, but with the amount of time, effort and money that providers et al put in to managing there appearance while giving little fuck about the reality, i'm not sure the topics are really that separate.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 4, 2015)

MIB I have to hold my hands up and fess I have never seen game of thrones. Care agencies don't and never will give a shit about the people they are supposed to be looking after. It's all about the ££££'s. Luckily there are carers who actually care and do make a difference to some peoples lives but for a pittance unfortunately.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 4, 2015)

My point if, naffly, made is that there's nothing more dystopian than 'care'. All that matters is the appearance. All doublespeak.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 4, 2015)

Those fucking adverts on roundabouts. LovelyPeopleCare Agency - Care you can trust. You can trust we care. 

Cunts


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 4, 2015)

Not naff at all, i'm just out of the GoT loop. I presume it was on sky as it passed me by somewhat.


----------



## yield (Nov 4, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> My point if, naffly, made is that there's nothing more dystopian than 'care'. All that matters is the appearance. All doublespeak.


Yeah. The buzzwords at work are trying to prevent a culture of dependency. It's rubbish. Many people's basic needs are not being met.

Mental health services are a joke.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 4, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Those fucking adverts on roundabouts. LovelyPeopleCare Agency - Care you can trust. You can trust we care.
> 
> Cunts


Haha, went past one of them tonight pitched on a roundabout called 'Kare', yeh fuckin whatever.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 4, 2015)

yield said:


> Yeah. The buzzwords at work are trying to prevent a culture of dependency. It's rubbish. Many people's basic needs are not being met.
> 
> Mental health services are a joke.


Aye, don't ever call the mental health crisis team. Past experience I can tell you they are shite in a crisis.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 4, 2015)

And if you live in a care setting than you shouldn't contact the crisis team because you already have support - yeah support from people with no training in crisis care and quite probably struggle with english


----------



## yield (Nov 8, 2015)

hash tag said:


> What made an ex GP become a tory if she cares?  Cash crisis ‘could close 50% of UK care homes’
> 
> Crisis in UK care homes set to ‘dwarf the steel industry’s problems’
> 
> BTW if no one has told you this, don't get old.


Care home sector in 'meltdown' with UK's largest provider threatened by US vulture fund
Friday 6 November 2015


> Four Seasons Health Care is preparing to sell scores of properties and slash its budget by millions


Not sure that Guy Hands is any better than the vulture fund to be honest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

the kind of care my mums gets with visiting carers (getting her up, washing her, putting her to bed) is MUCH better than the care she got in different respite homes she's been in. most of her carers are genuinely nice, committed, professionals who don't mind staying longer if there's an unexpected problem or even doing things that aren't within their remit, but do anyway cos they're good people with compassion. Their employer treats them like shit though - they drive around from appointment to appointment and only get paid for their time in their clients' homes. and their pay is shit.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 8, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> but what is the alternative - top ourselves now and save the govt money?



No but I can totally understand how hashtag feels.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> but what is the alternative - top ourselves now and save the govt money?


TBH that's how i feel if i ever get dependent on external care


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2015)

I have just been on a safeguarding conference and they were spouting on about abuse and neglect and the like.
Using Calamity's example #91, you really think these people should be prosecuted for neglect but sadly it's all
about time and money. See client, get breakfast, move on to next client as there is no time to check on client's health,
wellbeing Etc. yet alone take action like trying to call a GP, LAS or next of kin.
With regards to the don't get old stuff. Do I want to carry on if I loose what I consider to be my independence? There was a case
a month or two back of someone of sound body and mind going to dignitas because they could see the time coming when they
were going to loose their independence.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 8, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> I did home care once. Out of about thirty of the carers there was only two I met that I would entrust with a loved one. The companies tag was' we encourage whistle blowing', Biggest load of bollocks I've ever heard.
> They got sick of me putting in complaints and not once was anything ever done about it......?



My daughter works as a support worker in a supported living environment. THis was her situation - and the amount of institutional bullying that she suffered led to a whole host of mental health problems resulting in 6 months off work for her. She's now back and working for a different organisation but she says its a case of same shit, different place. Yes she's still whistleblowing to the higher management and causing herself all manner of grief but this time she's wiser...


----------



## campanula (Nov 8, 2015)

My daughter's first social work placement was with a trust which sent the patients off to work on a fruit farm run by the manager's sister...transpired that her supervisor (who she compained to)  was also related to the  trust manager and fruit farmer. It is a murky little business world like many others but the betrayal always seems so much worse when covered up with a patina of virtue and compassion.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 8, 2015)

kittyP said:


> No but I can totally understand how hashtag feels.





Orang Utan said:


> TBH that's how i feel if i ever get dependent on external care


 Most people would never want to go into care. I wish someone would come up with a better idea.


----------



## Mungy (Nov 8, 2015)

A few years ago one of my wife's carers took almost 2 hours to change the bedding on my wife's bed. She was  amazed when I changed my daughters duvet cover in about 1 minute. She could barely do anything useful, though she did sort out my wife's blackberry which was more than either of us could do


----------



## yield (Nov 23, 2015)

Half of UK care homes will close unless £2.9bn funding gap is plugged, charities warn
Saturday 21 November


> Up to half of Britain’s care homes will close and the NHS will be overwhelmed by frail, elderly people unless the chancellor, George Osborne, acts to prevent the “devastating financial collapse” facing social care, an alliance of charities, local councils and carers has warned.
> 
> In a joint letter, 15 social care and older people’s groups urge Osborne to use his spending review on Wednesday to plug a funding gap that they say will hit £2.9bn by 2020. They warn that social care in England, already suffering from cuts imposed under the coalition, will be close to collapse unless money is found to rebuild support for the 883,000 older and disabled people who depend on personal care services in their homes.


The 2% increase in council tax won't cover it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 23, 2015)

The first care company that looked after my father (now 96 2/3 yrs old) was abruptly replaced by another, larger company. This was after a period of poor (& deteriorating) service tbh, and after the disruption of getting used to some  new carers, all seems well again. Indeed, this second company are mch better.
My only minor difficulty is I can't get decent emails exchanged, only phone calls - and in the middle of work meetings for routine calls gets me told off (would be acceptable for an emergency, though - I don't work for an ogre) but at least they do phone !
However, just a few days ago I met one of the better staff from the first company and my suspicion was confirmed. The first company was shut down, mainly as the staff were not being trained nor managed to an acceptable standard, which was the basis of my complaints about them.

I'm worried about the funding situation ... all this "at home" care costs money, but less than an institutional place, of which there is a massive shortfall already, and will only get worse. The (ex LA & 4-seasons) place that cared for both of my late parents-in-law has a waiting list, even longer for non-locals.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2015)

It is very difficult to see any resolution to this. Unless you are extreemly wealthy to pay for a good level of care, the future is looking bleak.
Sheltered housing is being cut back both in terms of unit numbers available and support offered. Care in the home has been cut to the bone
and in most instances, the level of care leaves much to be desired and now a longer term funding crisis. It is very difficult to see a way out
of this under the current regimes.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 23, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> The first care company that looked after my father (now 96 2/3 yrs old) was abruptly replaced by another, larger company. This was after a period of poor (& deteriorating) service tbh, and after the disruption of getting used to some  new carers, all seems well again. Indeed, this second company are mch better.
> My only minor difficulty is I can't get decent emails exchanged, only phone calls - and in the middle of work meetings for routine calls gets me told off (would be acceptable for an emergency, though - I don't work for an ogre) but at least they do phone !
> However, just a few days ago I met one of the better staff from the first company and my suspicion was confirmed. The first company was shut down, mainly as the staff were not being trained nor managed to an acceptable standard, which was the basis of my complaints about them.
> 
> I'm worried about the funding situation ... all this "at home" care costs money, but less than an institutional place, of which there is a massive shortfall already, and will only get worse. The (ex LA & 4-seasons) place that cared for both of my late parents-in-law has a waiting list, even longer for non-locals.


To put the £2.9 bn into some context - the uk govt propped up the banking sector at a cost (in buying shares in RBS & Lloyds) of *£65 billion. *We could/ our govt could afford care if it wanted to. 

I've don't understand why the govt doesn't encourage the provision of care by more not-for-profit organisations. The amount of red tape. form filling and general hoop jumping required is enormous, necessary I know, but its really complex. So many staff are under trained and underpaid. The new increased min wage will be a huge expense to many care providers - haven't heard about about fees provided by local govt being increased yet.

90% of the staff were I work weren't born in the uk. The imigration restrictions are bound to have some effect finding new care staff.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 25, 2015)

Dementia sufferer dies of hypothermia 'because care home room was too cold'


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 25, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Dementia sufferer dies of hypothermia 'because care home room was too cold'


ffs!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nothing surprises me anymore. 
Bullying care worker jailed after attacking dementia patients


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 25, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Nothing surprises me anymore.
> Bullying care worker jailed after attacking dementia patients



To be bluntly fair, this has always been a problem with care institutions, as has sexual abuse.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 25, 2015)

All the more frustrating when you have worked within the care sector and there is fuck all you can do to stop it. I was in the same boat as felixthecat's daughter and when your voice isn't heard it can affect your health.


----------



## yield (Nov 25, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> To put the £2.9 bn into some context - the uk govt propped up the banking sector at a cost (in buying shares in RBS & Lloyds) of *£65 billion. *We could/ our govt could afford care if it wanted to.


It's a lot more than that.

As of 31 March 2015 it was £115,000,000,000

Taxpayer support for UK banks: FAQs. National Audit Office.

The government have sold more shares in Lloyds Bank & Royal Bank of Scotland but as the NAO says


> Q: Has the taxpayer been sufficiently paid for providing the support?
> 
> The income generated by fees and interest is less than would be expected from a normal market investment and has not compensated the taxpayer for the degree of risk accepted by taxpayers in providing the support. Once the opportunity cost and risks are factored in, the schemes have represented a transfer from taxpayers to the financial sector.


And if you include Quantitative easing that's another £375,000,000,000

Quantitative easing - Frequently asked questions. Bank of England

So somewhere in the region of half a trillion pounds.


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2015)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Could you elaborate on this I would really like to know more.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edited to add 'thanks'.


Sorry, just came back to 75, having had to deal with a load of Shyte directly connected to the problems discussed on here, PM me if still interested.


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I am getting the message that this ruling well cover time between appointments, at least thats what implied.
> I'm pleased if it does, but am worried about the fall out.



The "fall out" is that 28 people in one of the most economically deprived areas of the UK will shortly be receiving redundancy announcements, we have done our best but we don't intend to struggle on until we can't even afford redundancy payments.
We have,again, done our best, in the past we have remortgaged our home to keep the business going, we have always (except in the last few years) paid over the living wage, but we have lost any quality of life worrying about our "clients" futures (Connac, I hate that term, but it's marginally better than " service users" or "customers") and the future of those who have worked bliddy hard (in most cases) in caring for our lads, The inexplicable bit is,once we pack in the " care packages" the SS  needs to replace us with, is on average 25% higher.
Apologies, for a rambling rant, but believe it or not, there are those in the private care sector who do care.


----------



## coley (Nov 26, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> the kind of care my mums gets with visiting carers (getting her up, washing her, putting her to bed) is MUCH better than the care she got in different respite homes she's been in. most of her carers are genuinely nice, committed, professionals who don't mind staying longer if there's an unexpected problem or even doing things that aren't within their remit, but do anyway cos they're good people with compassion. Their employer treats them like shit though - they drive around from appointment to appointment and only get paid for their time in their clients' homes. and their pay is shit.



Aye, and the bastard "providers" know this and depend on and rely on their employees decency to maximise profits.


----------



## treelover (Nov 26, 2015)

posted elsewhere, yes most people who are not affected won't really know about the depth and severity of cuts in social care.


"Many people will not have noticed much of a deterioration in their council services as they are not dependant on these services. Others though, service users, will have noticed. Services for the disabled, children, and the aged are just some othe ones that have been cut back or disappeared completely. Perhaps if every one of us had to sit in our own excrement for just a few hours, like many services users have to do,but for much longer periods on a daily basis, then we would have a greater appreciation of what these cuts mean for many people."


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes I know there are some good providers and some bad ones, but primarily I blame the government for the majority of the issues due to the lack of funding and funding cuts. I also appreciate that many care agencies are cutting services to the quick in order to continue to provide some sort of service. The care industry, becuase of lack of funding is in such a shit place right now. Until someone sees sense and gets the funding, there will be more closures, it's inevitable. Here's a local one, to me, gone...York Court care home: Families tell of "appalling" conditions in inadequate Battersea home
I wouldn't wish a move on anyone at a certain time of life, yet alone just before Christmas. Just hope they all get sorted and soon.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2015)

It appears to be going from bad to worse judging by my experiences of the last few days


----------



## 1927 (Dec 26, 2015)

We wouldn't need such a big care industry if families still looked after their own, more than they do!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2015)

True, very true, but there are those without families and those who can't get on with families. Regardless, they should not be neglected, abused almost.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 26, 2015)

1927 said:


> We wouldn't need such a big care industry if families still looked after their own, more than they do!


This comes across a little judgy. It's not always possible to do so for many many reasons.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 26, 2015)

1927 said:


> We wouldn't need such a big care industry if families still looked after their own, more than they do!


When you say "families" I take it that you mostly mean "women" - male unpaid carers are (and traditionally have been) a minority.  Female unpaid carers are more overstretched because  the price of housing these days means that you really need two full time earners per household just to make ends meet.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 26, 2015)

1927 said:


> We wouldn't need such a big care industry if families still looked after their own, more than they do!



Why the exclamation mark?


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 26, 2015)

^^^ what Greebo said.  
Also demographic changes mean that there has been an increase in older people (ie 65+) caring for others (especially people older than themselves), and also an increase in parents of young children who also care for an older family member.  Families have become smaller - which means that each person who needs care has a smaller pool of family members (especially daughters/sons) to look after them.  And while many diseases have become less common, greater longevity means that more people have dementia towards the end of their life - and the nature of the illness can mean that care at home can be very difficult.


----------



## Greasy Boiler (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, the modern economy has put an ever increasing premium on mobility/flexibility as well.  People see more of the world than they might have done in the past but at the same time the traditional family networks have been eroded.

There was a radio programme on this issue not so long ago. They interviewed a number of careworkers about what they thought would help the situation. One particular woman was asked whether or not higher wages would encourage staff to provide better care. She disagreed, saying that people in the care sector should want to do their best to help no matter what. Now, I broadly agree with the sentiment but at the same time when you're run ragged, under-trained and expected to be in ten places at once - all for fucking pittance at the end of the month - I know I'd get a bit less... caring.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2015)

1927 said:


> We wouldn't need such a big care industry if families still looked after their own, more than they do!



Easier said than done, when the whole "nuclear family" model we've had pushed on us for the last 70 years is based on the capitalism-friendly scheme that each generation lives apart from the next. Also easier said than done in terms of affordability (economically and/or spatially) for some families. It's really not as simple as "look after your own". Would that it were.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This comes across a little judgy. It's not always possible to do so for many many reasons.



Yep. My oldest living relatives live about 10 miles from their closest living family member, but she is only really interested in what she's bequeathed, so doesn't have much interest in doing anything to help a pair of 90 year-olds.
Instead, my sister and her partner use up their free time to drive the 35 miles each way 3-4 times a week to do stuff for them, in order to help keep them out of the clutches of the care industry - which would separate them and almost certainly hasten their deaths. Some people do what they can, but without major infrastructural changes (especially housing) and legislative changes, looking after relatives "in the home" is tricky at best, impossible at worst for many families, purely on the basis of feasibility.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Yes I know there are some good providers and some bad ones, but primarily I blame the government for the majority of the issues due to the lack of funding and funding cuts. I also appreciate that many care agencies are cutting services to the quick in order to continue to provide some sort of service. The care industry, becuase of lack of funding is in such a shit place right now. Until someone sees sense and gets the funding, there will be more closures, it's inevitable. Here's a local one, to me, gone...York Court care home: Families tell of "appalling" conditions in inadequate Battersea home
> I wouldn't wish a move on anyone at a certain time of life, yet alone just before Christmas. Just hope they all get sorted and soon.


A well-run and resourced system actively mitigates against much of the bad provision - it's only when finance becomes the primary (or sole) consideration for every decision that the shite operations (think G4S, Crapita, Serco on the larger scales) stand a chance, because they know they can bid in low and be untroubled by any fits of conscience at having to shaft their end-users, the client (essentially, the taxpayer), or their staff.

Conversely, a poorly-financed and badly co-ordinated system actively mitigates against quality operations - it becomes impossible to pay decent people a decent wage to do their work, and standards and expectations just spiral downwards...

I don't know about social care, but I have lots of first-hand and professional experience of the same shit happening in mental healthcare.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2015)

Right, yesterday I saw a client who was admitted to hospital on 15th December with a heart condition. She was discharged on 24th, without a care package. I managed to get hold of the out of hours social worker who said client was down for urgent visit in new year  After some remonstrating, they have promised a client a visit when they open up again on Tuesday! JOY. The clients family are in North Yorkshire and in mitigation she probably said, when asked that she could manage (not).
Recently saw another client, who because it was not possible to get a care package in place nor respite care was sent to hospital by ambulance on 999, just in time for Christmas. She waited in A&E for about 7 hours one night before being taken to a ward. These are just two of several similar stories.


----------



## coley (Dec 27, 2015)

1927 said:


> We wouldn't need such a big care industry if families still looked after their own, more than they do!


Interesting point, give families some financial incentive to care for their vulnerable relatives and you could be onto a winner there.


----------



## coley (Dec 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> This comes across a little judgy. It's not always possible to do so for many many reasons.



No he's got a point, how many on here have run themselves  ragged looking after elderly realities while the rest of the family thought 'champion wor Bob, Joan, Mary etc are looking after them" and then got on with their own selfish little lives?
Possibly putting in the odd '30 minute duty visit' and then using it as an excuse to point out how much better you could be doing it?


----------



## coley (Dec 27, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Easier said than done, when the whole "nuclear family" model we've had pushed on us for the last 70 years is based on the capitalism-friendly scheme that each generation lives apart from the next. Also easier said than done in terms of affordability (economically and/or spatially) for some families. It's really not as simple as "look after your own". Would that it were.


It can be done, just takes a level of personal sacrifice that fewer and fewer people are prepared to make.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2015)

coley said:


> It can be done, just takes a level of personal sacrifice that fewer and fewer people are prepared to make.


Prepared _or able_ to make. As someone else has already pointed out, it takes two to pay the costs of accommodation that one used to manage quite reasonably, and the current trend in the employment economy, particularly at the lower-paid end of the spectrum is to squeeze ever more from staff in return for ever less, so there are people (including lots in the care biz, incidentally) doing 50-60 hours' work for 40 hours' money, and not really in a position physically, mentally, or financially to be able to then go and do what could quite possibly be hardcore caring for their own relatives.

When I get to the point of incapability - or, ideally, slightly before then - it'll be time for the bottle of whisky and a night on the bare mountain, or one big, terminal, heart attack. I don't hold out much hope that there'll be a care system worth a light by then, and life is not so precious to me that I particularly want to eke out my last few years of it in piss-stinking misery being cared for by people who are themselves being exploited in the process.


----------



## coley (Dec 27, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Right, yesterday I saw a client who was admitted to hospital on 15th December with a heart condition. She was discharged on 24th, without a care package. I managed to get hold of the out of hours social worker who said client was down for urgent visit in new year  After some remonstrating, they have promised a client a visit when they open up again on Tuesday! JOY. The clients family are in North Yorkshire and in mitigation she probably said, when asked that she could manage (not).
> Recently saw another client, who because it was not possible to get a care package in place nor respite care was sent to hospital by ambulance on 999, just in time for Christmas. She waited in A&E for about 7 hours one night before being taken to a ward. These are just two of several similar stories.



"Clearing the wards" prior to bank holidays has always been common in Hospitals, it was the biggest headache for the district (oops community) nurses and often resulted in Mrs Coley not finishing work until late in the evening and then coming home and being on the phone until yon time making sure some provision was in place and this was in the late 90s, seems things have only gotten worse.


----------



## coley (Dec 27, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Prepared _or able_ to make. As someone else has already pointed out, it takes two to pay the costs of accommodation that one used to manage quite reasonably, and the current trend in the employment economy, particularly at the lower-paid end of the spectrum is to squeeze ever more from staff in return for ever less, so there are people (including lots in the care biz, incidentally) doing 50-60 hours' work for 40 hours' money, and not really in a position physically, mentally, or financially to be able to then go and do what could quite possibly be hardcore caring for their own relatives.
> 
> When I get to the point of incapability - or, ideally, slightly before then - it'll be time for the bottle of whisky and a night on the bare mountain, or one big, terminal, heart attack. I don't hold out much hope that there'll be a care system worth a light by then, and life is not so precious to me that I particularly want to eke out my last few years of it in piss-stinking misery being cared for by people who are themselves being exploited in the process.



See my#122
I have just had about had it, and yes,I do think SS are trying to squeeze out small caring providers in favour of   the larger profit driven organisations who won't question massive changes in existing care plans and cuts in care provision.
 And yes, if I thought I was getting to the stage where I would need their 'services" I too would opt for the whisky and bare mountain option.
But the way the Shyte is happening, this will be an NHS/SS provided option within a few years!


----------



## coley (Dec 28, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Prepared _or able_ to make. As someone else has already pointed out, it takes two to pay the costs of accommodation that one used to manage quite reasonably, and the current trend in the employment economy, particularly at the lower-paid end of the spectrum is to squeeze ever more from staff in return for ever less, so there are people (including lots in the care biz, incidentally) doing 50-60 hours' work for 40 hours' money, and not really in a position physically, mentally, or financially to be able to then go and do what could quite possibly be hardcore caring for their own relatives.
> 
> When I get to the point of incapability - or, ideally, slightly before then - it'll be time for the bottle of whisky and a night on the bare mountain, or one big, terminal, heart attack. I don't hold out much hope that there'll be a care system worth a light by then, and life is not so precious to me that I particularly want to eke out my last few years of it in piss-stinking misery being cared for by people who are themselves being exploited in the process.



"Prepared _or able_ to make"
This is where it gets a bit dicey, we can all make comparisons, point out the sacrifices we have made, (or not) I'm better than you etc, the holier than thou option, the justifications for leaving it to others? 
But, I'm going to stick me neck out here, and as much as I detest Cameron and the Shyte he stands for.
 I can't help but feel, we as a society, now expect the 'state' to handle what would,ordinarily in times gone by, would have been family or community responsibilities.
What I do hate is the Bullington Bastard, in his "big society Shyte" is using what should be an accepted moral responsibility to offload basic state responsibilities onto the the charity sector while at the same time withdrawing funds from said sector.
Fuck it, drinking to much these days.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 28, 2015)

coley said:


> It can be done, just takes a level of personal sacrifice that fewer and fewer people are prepared to make.


Tell me then, how I'd do it.  My husband was already sick and disabled when both of my grandmothers (living on the opposite side of Greater London, but also both of them living in different areas - about 2 hours apart by public transport) became frail enough to need assistance and supervision  more than once a week.  Tell me what my brother, working full time and still barely able to make ends meet, or my mother, working all the hours she could, and still just about doing whatever she could, when she could, might have done in addition.

Also, tell me whether you personally could find it within you to provide personal care to a parent or other relative who had abused you.

It's fine and good to talk of duty and loyalty, but not so easy when the phone call comes from the hospital and *clicks fingers* your life as you know it is over, for as long as it takes - maybe a few months, maybe a few decades.  No training, no preparation, tough shit, love should be enough to make anyone able to be an unpaid carer.  Except that it isn't - it goes a long way, but it's not enough.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 28, 2015)

Just want to say that fwiw under the Care Act 2014 councils have a statutory obligation to assess the needs of the carer as well as the caree (is that a word?) if requested too. 

There is a further obligation on councils to provide services for carers - often this is just facilitating/providing small grants to carers organisations and signposting people to those, but it can include respite for carers and other more tangible support 

All councils should have a carers lead and a lead commissioner with responsibility for carers and they are monitored on progress for carers under the care act stocktake programme run by central govt. 

Obviously I am not naive enough to think this translates in to real services nationwide, but if you are a carer or are a new carer it may be worth having another look at what your council can signpost you too or can provide.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 28, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Just want to say that fwiw under the Care Act 2014 councils have a statutory obligation to assess the needs of the carer as well as the caree (is that a word?) if requested too.
> 
> <snip>Obviously I am not naive enough to think this translates in to real services nationwide, but if you are a carer or are a new carer it may be worth having another look at what your council can signpost you too or can provide.


Ohhhhh sweeeetie.   I'm neither stupid nor illiterate.  

I'm well aware of the statutory duty etc to provide support and respite, but nothing says that it has to be appropriate.  As an example, the type of respite available to me in the last 20 years would be to arrange for a man with M.E. below the age of retirement to spend a week in an elderly people's home, on his own.  Needless to say, I haven't taken that up.

Another thing offered was appetito frozen ready meals for him - except that they're either low salt, or low fat, or high fibre but not all 3, and when his hands are bad there's no way he'd be able to open the damn things unaided!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2015)

coley said:


> It can be done, just takes a level of personal sacrifice that fewer and fewer people are prepared to make.



Many fewer people are *equipped* to make, due (as I said) to the whole "nuclear family" model I mentioned earlier. Tell families to focus on their core membership for 50-60-70 years, and you shouldn't be surprised that extra-generational family commitments won't score as highly as would be advantageous.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Just want to say that fwiw under the Care Act 2014 councils have a statutory obligation to assess the needs of the carer as well as the caree (is that a word?) if requested too.


 
i didn't know that - may be of use to someone i know, who is currently sole carer for a 80+ year old mother who, if not suffering demetia, certainly has what might charitably be described as challenging behaviour (she twice took a swing at nurses during a recent hospital stay) and who seems to have been told by social services that they can't even provide any assistance with her needs (it's a bit unclear if any care needs were assessed when she was discharged from hospital), let alone his...



Greebo said:


> Ohhhhh sweeeetie.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 28, 2015)

Greasy Boiler said:


> One particular woman was asked whether or not higher wages would encourage staff to provide better care. She disagreed, saying that people in the care sector should want to do their best to help no matter what.


 
was she an employer of care workers by any chance?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Right, yesterday I saw a client who was admitted to hospital on 15th December with a heart condition. She was discharged on 24th, without a care package. I managed to get hold of the out of hours social worker who said client was down for urgent visit in new year  After some remonstrating, they have promised a client a visit when they open up again on Tuesday! JOY. The clients family are in North Yorkshire and in mitigation she probably said, when asked that she could manage (not).
> Recently saw another client, who because it was not possible to get a care package in place nor respite care was sent to hospital by ambulance on 999, just in time for Christmas. She waited in A&E for about 7 hours one night before being taken to a ward. These are just two of several similar stories.



It turns out today, a bank holiday, that this elderly person has not been given sufficient prescribed medication to see her through until tomorrow even! I have just spent about two or so hours and countless phone calls trying to sort this


----------



## Greebo (Dec 28, 2015)

hash tag said:


> It turns out today, a bank holiday, that this elderly person has not been given sufficient prescribed medication to see her through until tomorrow even! I have just spent about two or so hours and countless phone calls trying to sort this


Bad, but hardly surprising - I've had to sort out VP's prescriptions more times than I'd like on xmas eve or the day after boxing day, in spite of advance planning.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 28, 2015)

Bad, it's atrocious. It seems like a massage of stats and lets make things as easy for ourselves as possible over the holidays. It would be really good to get someone home for Christmas, even if they can't cope and we can't get the services in place.
Am I surprised, nope. This is one of several similar people I have got involved with over the last few days


----------



## Dan U (Dec 28, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Ohhhhh sweeeetie.   I'm neither stupid nor illiterate.
> 
> I'm well aware of the statutory duty etc to provide support and respite, but nothing says that it has to be appropriate.  As an example, the type of respite available to me in the last 20 years would be to arrange for a man with M.E. below the age of retirement to spend a week in an elderly people's home, on his own.  Needless to say, I haven't taken that up.
> 
> Another thing offered was appetito frozen ready meals for him - except that they're either low salt, or low fat, or high fibre but not all 3, and when his hands are bad there's no way he'd be able to open the damn things unaided!


No I know that, it was a general point for the thread and wasn't a reply to you specifically, which is why I didn't quote you. 

I know you and ViolentPanda more than know your way around the system!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 28, 2015)

Dan U said:


> No I know that, it was a general point for the thread and wasn't a reply to you specifically, which is why I didn't quote you.
> 
> I know you and ViolentPanda more than know your way around the system!


Exactly - if we know our way around the system and _still_ don't get adequate help or support - how much do you think others stand a chance of getting?


----------



## coley (Dec 28, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Exactly - if we know our way around the system and _still_ don't get adequate help or support - how much do you think others stand a chance of getting?



Cat in hell comes to mind? not being flippant,but the resources being directed to this problem are a joke as opposed to getting  fat, ego ridden arseholes to Brum 20 minutes quicker.
I would imagine the 50 odd billion plus given to dementia research (and other areas of medical research) as opposed to lining the pockets of pig suckers mates lining up to profit from HS2 would make a truly significant difference to generations to come, but it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 29, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Exactly - if we know our way around the system and _still_ don't get adequate help or support - how much do you think others stand a chance of getting?


It's depressing to think about it tbh.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 29, 2015)

I wont bore with the details, needless to say, I stupidly thought today was a normal day. Because, following a few phone calls at 9 this morning, I am still awaiting a call back, the ambulance service were given no choice but to take an elderly client to hosptal this morning. My whinging and moaning comes from how poorly supported the various services are and how the issues are compounding themselves and people cant take responsability because they dont have the resources.
How do I access the "big society"


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2015)

It's not as bad in some places. Leeds care services are pretty good (well, their 'out patient' services anyway)


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 29, 2015)

<deleted at request of poster>


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 29, 2015)

Managed to do *something* to my lower back, probably during the launch on Monday. Sitting or walking for any length of time is pretty uncomfortable today. Feels like a muscle strain, having done that a few times before !


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2016)

This sort of thing is happening rather too frequently and no politicians seem to want to address the growing crisis:
Police investigate death of woman at care home labelled 'Damnation House'


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2016)

"5* care home",  "special measures", "criminal neglect"...bastards.
If that was 5* what must the rest be like?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 16, 2016)

Today's rant; attended to a client earlier, who was not hurt but she was elderly, in her '80's, has to wear a neck brace because of a broken back in the past, has breathing problems and poor mobility. I reckoned she needed a little bit of medical attention, so she said she would call her Doctor's when they opened. She called me back about 09.30, please call me an ambulance as the doctor won't come out. I called the woman's daughter who said this is not the first time this has happened and once or twice recently, the doctor has issued new prescriptions without seeing elderly woman patient but on the strength of a phone call. All because the doctor was probably trying to save money and put the expense against someone else's budget.
BTW this was not the wildest remotest stretch of the country, but London SW11. Total distance to the doctors, a mile or two! DISGUSTING.
Also had dealings with a woman stuck in respite in a care home and not knowing whats happening because she she has been passed from one team to another and the latest team, the person who was supposed to be responsible for her has moved on. She/her family can't find anyone to take responsibility for her. SHIT SHIT SHIT.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2016)

Devon care home woman in 'punishment room' 200 times - BBC News
Solitary confinement, in a care home


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Home-care agency with 4,000 staff is sued for paying 'below minimum wage'
> 
> Good on her, fingers crossed.



Result Care company MiHomecare could face legal action over wages - BBC News

But could have an unfortunate effect putting agencies out of business Etc. But, good on Caroline and up the workers!


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 17, 2016)

Last visit to check on elderly father - a few problems encountered.
Made worse as the three best carers have all left to work at a local authority care home, at least one of the newer team members smokes. Although himself can't distinguish them (no short term memory) there was a good rapport and his sinking into the morass was somewhat alleviated during their visits (their interaction was mental stimulation for an isolated individual)


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm very worried that the reduction of PIP is going to increase admissions to care homes and stretch these services even more


----------



## two sheds (Mar 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Result Care company MiHomecare could face legal action over wages - BBC News
> 
> But could have an unfortunate effect putting agencies out of business Etc. But, good on Caroline and up the workers!



Or it could force them to calculate in half decent wages for the staff when they tender for work.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 17, 2016)

With the amount they get paid for the contracts, I suspect something will give. There is one thing for sure, the clients that need the care will be no better off, possibly worse.


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2016)

Two interesting programmes on Radio 4 today about care homes, unfortunately I only caught snippets of them, needless to say tales of doom and gloom. They reckoned, that following a full in depth investigation, the average care home makes £17,000 net profit, which does not leave much for updating the place and to keep it check with latest health and safety guidelines and regulations. Then there was the issue of this not being enough profit to keep major investors interested nor to take in the higher needs clients Etc. Many of them, not being able to afford quality staff and not being able to afford the updating will surely close. This at a time when the demand is becoming greater than ever. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b078w8rp
Money Box Live: Funding Social Care, Money Box - BBC Radio 4


----------



## hash tag (May 6, 2016)

Under funding, minimum wages etc etc 25% of care homes to close....Financial structure at care homes group Four Seasons 'unsustainable'


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2016)

Yet another case of care workers taking on "the state". Getting paid for 10 hours work when in reality it's 24/7

Care workers sue council contractor in minimum wage battle - BBC News


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Yet another case of care workers taking on "the state". Getting paid for 10 hours work when in reality it's 24/7
> 
> Care workers sue council contractor in minimum wage battle - BBC News


getting paid for 70 hours, then, rather than 168.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 14, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> getting paid for 70 hours, then, rather than 168.


If, as the European Working Time Directive requires, hours on call are to be included as hours worked, there really ought to be a strong case for a lot of unpaid carers having their Carers Allowance raised from just over £62 a week to £1,209 per week (at national minmum wage hourly rate for over 25s).


----------



## Dan U (Sep 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Yet another case of care workers taking on "the state". Getting paid for 10 hours work when in reality it's 24/7
> 
> Care workers sue council contractor in minimum wage battle - BBC News



It's the end of live in care if they win and given the case law around sleep ins I think they have a very strong case. 

There is no way govt funding will be provided to double the cost of live in care and councils will say we can support you in nursing care for less so off to nursing care you go.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2016)

That was also said about carers who took their case to court for not being paid for travel between clients.
We expect our loved ones, and all who need it, to have appropriate good quality care. If we are to have that, these people must
be paid a decent wage. Pound for pound, they are probably being paid less than people in junk food caffs and sports direct!
They deserve better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> That was also said about carers who took their case to court for not being paid for travel between clients.
> We expect our loved ones, and all who need it, to have appropriate good quality care. If we are to have that, these people must
> be paid a decent wage. Pound for pound, they are probably being paid less than people in junk food caffs and sports direct!
> They deserve better.


they all deserve better, mr snob


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 14, 2016)

The whole principle that care should be seen as a cash cow for some businesses is wrong. This is where we could do with some strong socialist politics to trash the profit led tory cunts.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

The link which tells you how your local authoriy is performing appears to work quite well but, not surprisingly reflect how grim the provision of care is

Care for elderly 'increasingly rationed' in England - BBC News


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2016)

I've not read the whole report yet and I don't always agree with The Kings Fund but the sections I have read on the situation in local government completely chimes with my experience as someone working in that sector.

Social care for older people

It's the report referenced by hash tag link above


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2016)

I too work on the fringes of home care, often coming into contact with it. The treatment of people by the state continues to shock and dismay and sadden and despair and....


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2016)

It's back in the news again. Woman from Somerset Care ( a not for profit organisation as opposed to someone who is in it for the money) on radio this morning. They have given two contracts back to the local authorty, are about to give two more back and are reviewing others because they are slowly being bankrupted. The Gov't says the ageny should be paid £16.70 per hour but is paying an average of £14.00 PH. A Somerset carer will see about 5 clients a day but because of the travel involved will work and be paid for 8 hours work. For this they will recieve about £42.00 for the 5 hours client time as opposed to the 8 hours worked and even then they are paid below what is deemed to be an acceptable amount.
"you have to be clock watching". I know of staff in the London area who frequently and often give less time than they should because of pressures and to cover for shortfalls in pay. 

Councils 'don't pay fair price for care' - BBC News


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2016)

Greebo said:


> You know all those jobs which used to be advertised as "suitable for a student or pensioner"?  Things like part time shopwork or delivering papers?
> 
> There are pensioners who take on agency carework to subsidise their pension because they don't have to work every day, nor do they have to do more than a few hours per day/evening.  And they enjoy the warm moral glow of it (or the human contact) while being paid on top of that.  No job should be so badly paid that you can only afford to take it except as secondary income.



If I get to the point of being unable to function, I will not be hanging around. If Mary needs care before that, she will get it from me, for as long as I'm able.

I see my 'popping off' point as being requiring residential care.

Years back, my GP said that if I kept on smoking, it would take five years off my life, I replied 'Ah, the dribbling and drooling years, sat in an old folks home in a puddle of your own piss, in front of an over-loud television'. He looked a little shocked, and said 'Put like that...'.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2016)

Ray and Jessie, 95 and 85 has spent the majority of their lives together and are both unwell, but because she is not sufficiently unwell, RAy has been admitted to a care home and she hasn't. Because of this, this lovely, sweet old couple are destined to be seperated for their final days. Just how inhumane is that? 







Couple together for 70 years told they 'don't meet criteria' to live together


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 1, 2016)

Inhumane? I'd say that is well into the area of abusive.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 1, 2016)

fucked up.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

acting within the law though i suspect.

wonder how much dom care she is getting though at home vs the cost of a bed in the same service her husband is in.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 1, 2016)

If the Autumn Statement ignores Social Care, the Older Persons sector is genuinely in a lot of trouble financially.

The savings plans aren't going away, most councils have cut the 'nice' stuff and what is left to cut is statutory services.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2016)

I see tory, Dr Sarah Woolaston was all over the news yesterday speaking out against her own party and the cuts it is making.

How much extra money is the government really giving the NHS?


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm a geriatrician in Bristol,  so know quite a bit about this. An additional wonderful fact is that 1 in 3 of our regional nursing home beds are currently shut as the care quality commission has found them unfit. A fact not many people know. Consequently my hospital has been in constant black escalation for a month,  and many of my patients waiting for three or more weeks for a bed so they can be discharged. The entire system is fucked. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2016)

kropotkin as someone who is connected with this, I wonder where you would start when it comes to putting it right?


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 2, 2016)

Shoot all politicians. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## A. Spies (Nov 2, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> The whole principle that care should be seen as a cash cow for some businesses is wrong. This is where we could do with some strong socialist politics to trash the profit led tory cunts.



Agree with that. The amount of people often paying all or a large proportion of the cost of a service that doesn't even remotely resemble what they were assessed as needing thanks to it being a sellers market so no choice + the care act is shocking.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Ray and Jessie, 95 and 85 has spent the majority of their lives together and are both unwell, but because she is not sufficiently unwell, RAy has been admitted to a care home and she hasn't. Because of this, this lovely, sweet old couple are destined to be seperated for their final days. Just how inhumane is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Saw in the paper afterwards, that due to the public outcry the decision was changed.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2016)

Should think so too, but there will be others in a similar predicament.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 8, 2016)

Glad that couple were, after hassle, allowed to be together.
We had to get on the case for my P-I-Ls. to get them into the same establishment, MIL needed more "nursing" care but after she died my FIL's dementia really took him away from us very quickly.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2016)

There's no time like Christmas for another chilling story. This time Ralph and Cecelia Martin of Epsom who have lived together since 1951 are now being forced apart from each other.
The stress is certaily not going to help either of them, as for being seperated......






Heartbreaking: Couple forced apart after 65 years of marriage because of social care cuts


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2016)

The irony of that being is Surrey are in a relatively good position financially compared to many many authorities.

Perhaps this kind of thing is why.

Also the home care package must be pretty expensive to make this decision as avoiding care homes is mantra #1 at the moment. 

And Surrey pay about 600 a week a bed iirc


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2016)

I guess that Epsom is a Tory council.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 13, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I guess that Epsom is a Tory council.



It is Surrey who will hold the budget, the districts don't do social care iirc


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm new to all this in terms of personal experience but the system that I have seen in the last 6 months since I have been carer for my Pa is bonkers.  There seem to be no end of people to offer the use of frames to go over the toilet and other devices that can be hired but apart from this and the offer of a carers allowance of 60 quid a week there is nothing of use.  Oh I can get a discounted 'pamper session' at the local college.  There is a waiting list for someone to come in and 'Dad sit' as he is not considered to be in need as he lives in my house and I am here full time.  I would happily pay for this myself waiting list or not as he has been ill for the last three weeks and I have been up every night many, many times and not been out of the house apart from getting prescriptions.  Im not doing a 'poor me' here just the fact that if a bit more support was given to those caring for family members then maybe more would stay out of care homes.  There is an obsession with checking the house, telling you what you need to put in because it is dangerous not to have it, then telling you that it cant be done for 6 months so its best to find a builderish person to do it yourself.   I used to wonder when you hear about people gassing themselves due to problems with care and such 'but why did they not get help'.  Now I know its because there isnt any.  Sometimes it is not so bad but, for example, today my sister who had promised to come up and stay with him for a few days over christmas so I could escape for a bit has 'so much parties and stuff' that she says she cant find the time. I'm feking livid.  If I had known the isolated, imprisoned, always listening out, instant poverty, dull, plaster a perma smile and always be cheery, never getting a proper sleep, always feeling guilty because what you are thinking is not matching up with what you are saying, reality of it I'm not sure I would have taken this on.  Beware: when you are considering this you will be told 'there is lots of help' - once you have taken it on there is fek all of any use.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2016)

catinthehat - wish I could help you more directly.
Your sis needs a good talking too, that attitude is horrible. So her social life is more important than a promise made to family to help care for a parent. I don't think so, she should be ashamed of behaving that way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2016)

Liked for sympathy and solidarity, catinthehat 
Sorry your LA is so shit - you shouldn't have to go on a waiting list just cos it's your house he's living in. You both still need that help.
My parents got it when my mum was living at home and it's their house. I'm puzzled by your LA's reasoning. Bastards.


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks StoneRoad and Orang Utan.  It extra sucks because of the stark comparison with Iceland (where I would still be if not for this situation) where social care is brilliant, flexible, affordable.  Judged on how we care for the weakest members of society and found pretty much wanting.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 25, 2017)

No sign of anyone doing anything in the forseeable future then We know social care is in cataclysmic crisis. Now we must find a solution
and the joyous stories keep coming Brother and sister are 'ripped apart' after 80 years together as council puts them in different care homes


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 25, 2017)

hash tag said:


> No sign of anyone doing anything in the forseeable future then We know social care is in cataclysmic crisis. Now we must find a solution
> and the joyous stories keep coming Brother and sister are 'ripped apart' after 80 years together as council puts them in different care homes





> The prime minister has been reluctant to say more than that her government “is starting internally to look” at the issue.


 perhaps she thinks those of us who cant die in the Ritz, must just put up with austerity.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, there is a so called investigation by Panaroma being brodcast tonight Britain's Home-Care Crisis, Panorama - BBC One
Not sure it will show what we don't already know, but it may help some to understand whats happening and may help apply more pressure on the Govt.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2017)

Last week, me pa's care company was changed wef from the Monday (just like that   - I got to know the previous Friday) so I had to have an extra trip down to N Wales, for the handover. Which went quite well, as pa's lack of short term memory actually was - sort-of - an advantage this time. I've been told several different explanations for this, and the previous time, so this is the third change in just over four years.
In a couple of weeks, I shall have to go down again, another extra visit, because it will have to be during the week, to "have a care team meeting" in order "to approve" the new care package. Which I don't, at the moment - the times are "wrong" for someone with a hiatus hernia and poor appetite who sleeps a lot. Will have to chase this up today.
Bah, I hate growing too old ...


----------



## likesfish (Mar 20, 2017)

Appranlty theres a national shortage of care worker being paid barely over the minimum wage zero hour contracts fiddily pay for only careing rather than travel time and then minute by minute.

Yeah count me in sounds like a great employment option


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2017)

It is such an important job, yet so undervalued. If you need a carer, you need someone you can trust, will treat you with care and respect and dignity. Not someone who can barely be bothered because they are paid and treated so badly and so pressurised.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2017)

928 carers are quitting every day.

928 carers in England quit a day as social care system 'starts to collapse'

Knowing lots of people who work in care, this doesn't surprise me. Training is minimal, conditions are appalling and the work is hard. Most carers can't afford to run a car so it's commuting (unpaid) between jobs by bicycle all day long. There doesn't seem to be a system in place to ensure that a particular carer is working in a particular area to minimise travel time, they just get sent wherever. Basically it's deliveroo for a bare minimum of human dignity.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 12, 2017)

Even if you work for a decent agency that pays travel to let you run a car its still a shit sandwhich careing has zero reasons to reccomend it low pay hard work zero perks zero oppurtunties


----------



## hash tag (Apr 12, 2017)

So true. Unless you can afford your own decent care, it's pretty much shit for those that can't and who can blame the carers. There are some very good ones and there are those that don't give a toss.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 12, 2017)

Theres also ones who are burnt out the whole model is broken the whole buisness doesnt really work


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 12, 2017)

I discovered today that support staff where I work are no longer allowed to use petty cash to buy food or drinks while out with clients. Now, either they must pay for it out of their own minimum wage or the clients must buy it from their paltry benefits.

That's _definitely _going to make social care better.

ETA: in no way do I blame the company for this. They're at the mercy of LA finding and govt policy. But I'm sure more staff will be lost over it, as they were last year when paid breaks were got rid if.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 12, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I discovered today that support staff where I work are no longer allowed to use petty cash to buy food or drinks while out with clients. Now, either they must pay for it out of their own minimum wage or the clients must buy it from their paltry benefits.
> 
> That's _definitely _going to make social care better.



Absolutely. 
I also found out from a carer who visits a relative of mine that they have to scan a company supplied mobile in and out of each visit. If they only have to stay a short while for e.g. If family are there and have done tasks, then say for example they have an half hour slot but were only there for ten minutes; the carer will be paid ten minutes but the company will still claim half hour from local social services.

Like others have said above its a mess. Profit before people all over.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 13, 2017)

<snip> I'm sure that post was badly written, time for bed


----------



## coley (Apr 13, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Absolutely.
> I also found out from a carer who visits a relative of mine that they have to scan a company supplied mobile in and out of each visit. If they only have to stay a short while for e.g. If family are there and have done tasks, then say for example they have an half hour slot but were only there for ten minutes; the carer will be paid ten minutes but the company will still claim half hour from local social services.
> 
> Like others have said above its a mess. Profit before people all over.



True, but care companies who argue the toss with social services are out on their ear,.
"Well Mr Coley, while we agree you haven't  had a fee increase in seven years,  we have companies who can provide care for less than what you are asking"
Of course they can, 
Winterbourne View hospital abuse - Wikipedia
Ring any bells?
Any decent investigative journalist looking into these 'care companies' would have a field day regarding ...mmm, not on a public forum,had me wrists slapped enough.
But very expensive 'supported living'  models have been on the increase in recent years. 
Where's mcayntire when you need him


----------



## coley (Apr 13, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> 928 carers are quitting every day.
> 
> 928 carers in England quit a day as social care system 'starts to collapse'
> 
> Knowing lots of people who work in care, this doesn't surprise me. Training is minimal, conditions are appalling and the work is hard. Most carers can't afford to run a car so it's commuting (unpaid) between jobs by bicycle all day long. There doesn't seem to be a system in place to ensure that a particular carer is working in a particular area to minimise travel time, they just get sent wherever. Basically it's deliveroo for a bare minimum of human dignity.



Supported/independent living, yer on yer own mate, here's three individual 15 minutes 'care packages' on a daily basis to make sure yer still alive.
I jest not, 'care packages' are how they are described, 'its been assessed that the 'customer in question' requires'  an average of.....
Now the 'customer in question' was assessed as needing lifetime residential care by a team of highly qualified social workers and other medical professionals a few years back, suddenly his/her needs have 'changed' !?
No they haven't, but the members of the original 'team' have taken early retirement on health grounds and their successors (care managers grade 1, look it up) are under immense pressure to trim budgets.
Christ on a Crutch, nobody has less respect for 'medical/social services professionals' than me, but to watch all the decent ones ( of which once was the majority) being forced out by a bunch of self serving bean counters and being replaced by by an Ill trained, subservient jobsworths is galling to say the least.
But, within a society that seems to have lost the ability to care, what can you do?
Oh, we will carry on as long as possible, but there comes a financial and personal crisis where you just have to give up.
Sorry.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 13, 2017)

There was a time when meals on wheels was another level of support. I appreciate that this is not what MoW were for but they were human contact for some people, not to mention that they kept an eye on people. In Wandsworth, MoW was contracted out to people who were not allowed to or did not want to care about their clients ie. they dropped the food off and ran not to mention they have virtually disappeared as a service.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2017)

coley said:


> Where's mcayntire when you need him


 
Well... as a SU in 'supported accommodation', I managed - through covert recordings and being prepared to put up with a lot of abuse from staff - to get two staff members disciplined (for leaving SU records lauding around - but by god they was so much they got away with) and the provider to change to way they dealt with SU records, and SU complaints. 

Was going to go full McIntyre. Expose it all. But then had another breakdown and got sectioned instead. 

Oh well, fortune is fickle.


----------



## catinthehat (Apr 13, 2017)

Almost a year into my caring role and some of the things I have noticed:

Total lack of co ordination between hospitals, doctors, OT, Social Work
Information on Government and LA website which is either out of date or incorrect
Abundance of plastic implements handed out and delivered - not requested or needed
Zero availability of any respite carer for even an hour a week
Home adaptations etc stated as funded or part funded - in reality not funded at all
Told by three different professionals that Carers Allowance was means tested and as I had savings I was not entitled.  Turns out this is not correct and needed to cover NI contributions which I was paying myself
It also occurs to me that the lack of any support for people caring for elderly parents who move the parent into their home is building up a problem for the future.  I had my retirement fully planned and financially ordered based on working till 65.  I had savings which would pay off my mortgage when its due in a couple of years time.  As I have swapped full time employment for very part time employment I am using the mortgage money to live from as with Pa here the expenses are much greater in terms of heating, and the general cost of two people rather than one.  This means that my 100% self sufficient retirement plan is in doubt.

Its laughable how the leaflets and website all talk about the need for the carer to look after themselves, stay in good health and so on - how do you do that when you are basically trapped indoors 24/7 ?   I am more fortunate than some as my brother comes to stay with Pa when I have to go away to work which is about 10 weeks a year and keeps me sane (ish).  It is very hard to shake the feeling that you have worked your ass off all your life and practiced delayed gratification in terms of having a decent decade at the end to potter, travel, be with your partner in the same place and now its back to your first decade - not being allowed out when you want to and being moaned at by your father!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 13, 2017)

If the "agencies" like social services, hospitals Gp's Etc. shared the same budget, there would be less protection of funds and palming a person 
on to another agency - win all round. As it is, doctors tell a patient to go to A&E (saves doctors budget), Gov't tells us to go to chemist to save the doctors Etc. It's all a terrible nightmare!


----------



## ash (Apr 13, 2017)

hash tag said:


> There was a time when meals on wheels was another level of support. I appreciate that this is not what MoW were for but they were human contact for some people, not to mention that they kept an eye on people. In Wandsworth, MoW was contracted out to people who were not allowed to or did not want to care about their clients ie. they dropped the food off and ran not to mention they have virtually disappeared as a service.



Generally now it's a weekly or monthly delivery of freezer to microwave meals so no human contact at all !!


----------



## coley (Apr 13, 2017)

hash tag said:


> There was a time when meals on wheels was another level of support. I appreciate that this is not what MoW were for but they were human contact for some people, not to mention that they kept an eye on people. In Wandsworth, MoW was contracted out to people who were not allowed to or did not want to care about their clients ie. they dropped the food off and ran not to mention they have virtually disappeared as a service.


MoW, Age concern etc,  all once shining examples of voluntary services but slowly turned into 'commercial providers" with shareholders and expensive management boards to pay for.
Buggered if I know how it's happened, but most of the major charity's in the field of social care seem to have all become commercial organisations and the small charities seem to have disappeared!?


----------



## Tankus (Apr 13, 2017)

the country is in palliative care  ...and theres no money left to pay the futures bills  ....

I think if you were born in the early mid 50's  ...you're part of the golden generation ....a lifetime is never going to get better than that .....


----------



## coley (Apr 13, 2017)

hash tag said:


> If the "agencies" like social services, hospitals Gp's Etc. shared the same budget, there would be less protection of funds and palming a person
> on to another agency - win all round. As it is, doctors tell a patient to go to A&E (saves doctors budget), Gov't tells us to go to chemist to save the doctors Etc. It's all a terrible nightmare!



Word, and word again.
 The local GPs have contracted out their out of hours and home visit services, so,you phone these exceedingly well paid private contractors and what do you get!?  "you want a home visit? Fine but the earliest we can arrange will be in six hours, perhaps sir/madam would like to consider the local A&E where waiting times are only 4 hours"
Now we will move onto other budgets, social services moved out of providing residential care when supported living became the cheaper option, but it was only the "cheaper option" because of the "independent living fund and one or two other benefits, when these were removed a couple of years ago and suddenly social services had to pay the whole care package for people deemed capable of 'independent living',the shit really hit the fan.
Result? A shortage of residential placements and the proliferation of multiple occupancy!
Fuck me I could go on all night about the disaster that is 'vulnerable adult care' I  have seen it on all fronts,  as a provider and a user and it's a fucking grade one disaster, unless, that is,  you are one of the vast army of shiny arsed jobsworths recruited to try and make it work, every relevation  of the latest disaster produces yet another layer of officialdom.


----------



## coley (Apr 13, 2017)

Tankus said:


> the country is in palliative care  ...and theres no money left to pay the futures bills  ....
> 
> I think if you were born in the early mid 50's  ...you're part of the golden generation ....a lifetime is never going to get better than that .....



I was, and me and the boss are lucky, we have pensions and most of our majors bills, mortage etc will be paid off in the next year, but,we were of a generation where lifetime steady employment was available, our two sons also benefitted from that.
but their children.....?


----------



## coley (Apr 13, 2017)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Well... as a SU in 'supported accommodation', I managed - through covert recordings and being prepared to put up with a lot of abuse from staff - to get two staff members disciplined (for leaving SU records lauding around - but by god they was so much they got away with) and the provider to change to way they dealt with SU records, and SU complaints.
> 
> Was going to go full McIntyre. Expose it all. But then had another breakdown and got sectioned instead.
> 
> Oh well, fortune is fickle.


Where's your social worker in all of this? were you offered the services  of an independent  advocate?


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> kropotkin as someone who is connected with this, I wonder where you would start when it comes to putting it right?


Coming back to this, a first step would be to integrate health and social care funding. On my ward roughly 40% of the patients are medically fit and ready to leave hospital, but are waiting either a package of care (with the rate limiting factor being care agencies having enough workers to do the work) or awaiting a bed in a residential / nursing home. The cost of one of my beds is around 300-400 quid a day, so this is directly displacing enormous cost onto the NHS. Is the aggregate cost of delays to transfer of patients was bourne by a single body, there would be institutional pressure to organise services to minimise it. 

The harder nut to crack to improve things is how to drive up wages in the care sector to both further engage the workers in their work  and recruit / retain staff. I suspect that a socialised care agency would be a start- I don't know of three are any areas with these as a part of the array of providers - anyone know?


----------



## yield (Apr 14, 2017)

kropotkin said:


> The harder nut to crack to improve things is how to drive up wages in the care sector to both further engage the workers in their work  and recruit / retain staff. I suspect that a socialised care agency would be a start- I don't know of three are any areas with these as a part of the array of providers - anyone know?


I don't know of any. Most of the carers used to be employed by the Council until a few years ago. I've friends who work for Harrow, Brent and Kingston.

The model is to turn Sheltered Housing into intermediate Care Homes for those with manageable care needs. Extra Care facilities for those with substantial needs and to only send people to Care or Nursing Homes those with Critical needs.

In theory this should prevent bed blockers who aren't self funding. But there aren't enough provision or flats. Social care funding has been cut back to the bone. People with Critical needs, like dementia and parkinsons, are being given sheltered housing flats with three 15 minute care calls a day.

It's only through the extra unpaid efforts of carers and sheltered housing staff that it's sort of working at all. We're being made redundant in the autumn. Don't know what will happen then.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 14, 2017)

yield said:


> I don't know of any. I work for LB Hillingdon. Most of the carers used to be employed by the Council until a few years ago. I've friends who work for Harrow, Brent and Kingston.
> 
> The model is to turn Sheltered Housing into intermediate Care Homes for those with manageable care needs. Extra Care facilities for those with substantial needs and to only send people to Care or Nursing Homes those with Critical needs.
> 
> ...



Sheltered roles have changed dramatically over the years. These days, sheltered housing, where staff still exist, are a lot more hands off. Also, the client profile in sheltered these days seems to be much younger than ever before, which can be a good thing. I know a few areas, where there are no sheltered scheme based staff anymore. Where once schemes had live in staff, some now have 9-5 officers and some have staff who visit occasionally.
"we're being made redundant in the autmn". Sorry to here this. Richmond have combined with Wandsworth; who knows where that will lead.

Another element in the pass the parcel (pass the cost on to any agency other than mine) is the 111 service. Doctor tells patient see how it goes and if there is any change Etc. call 111 (because it will save my budget). Patient calls 111 who invarably decline to send a doctor or district nurse, instead opting to send an ambulance. 9 times out of 10, these people do not need to go to hospital, they need decent home care or they need some sort of supported housing which has been severly delayed because of the enormous pressure on social services. I can't tell you ow many times I have had ambulance crews saying to me it should not be down to them and they are acting in some sort of social care role.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 14, 2017)

ash said:


> Generally now it's a weekly or monthly delivery of freezer to microwave meals so no human contact at all !!



Invariably leaving some poor person trying to use a microwave to warm up a crap meal


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

In other news, Mitie have just sold their entire social care division for a whole £2.

That says it all, for me.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> In other news, Mitie have just sold their entire social care division for a whole £2.
> 
> That says it all, for me.



Meanwhile Sodexho just bought Prestige Nursing Care as an entry to the self funder care market. 

What Sodexho know about care is anyone's guess, same as Mitie who bought a few operators and low balled a shit load of local authority contracts to get scale and were left holding the baby when the music stopped on hourly rates.


----------



## juice_terry (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

I was reading a report today about how home-based care in the USA is increasingly developing a "gig" model where providers run an online portal and service users book appointments for support which are filled on an ad hoc basis from a stable of zero-hours workers.

Fucking Hell.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> I was reading a report today about how home-based care in the USA is increasingly developing a "gig" model where providers run an online portal and service users book appointments for support which are filled on an ad hoc basis from a stable of zero-hours workers.
> 
> Fucking Hell.



It's happening here too, there is a provider in London just started doing it for self funders.

Tbf to them they are paying care workers 11.50 an hour and rising according to them, if that is true that is above most of the sector

The apps taking on social care's 'broken' business model

Technology does have a part to play in taking out costs and making the service more efficient, especially as more technologically savvy people get older. As well as remote monitoring to reduce the need for calls in the first place. 

The issue though is that the cost savings become profit taking rather than being shared with the workers and the risk of exclusion of those older folk without a smartphone etc. 

Also some providers using uber now to ferry people about. There is an uber for disabled access vehicles which I never knew.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

If it ends up working, great. I think that's a big ''if'' though because it's obviously only feasable for _self-funders_ (great piece of newspeak that is).


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

Also, this _crisis in social care _is usually talked about as something that concerns elderly people, which is fair enough because it does - but people with learning disabilities and / or serious mental health needs barely figure in the conversations. _Self-funders_ (that expression, seriously!) are rare in that sub-sector, but problems with funding are just as severe.


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2017)

Nor do many people with long term chronic conditions, M.E, M.S, MND, many who are also losing their mobility cars, etc as the purges continue.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> In other news, Mitie have just sold their entire social care division for a whole £2.
> 
> That says it all, for me.



Won't be long before private providers start giving up the care sector en masse IMO. If the funding isn't there then there's no profit to be had no matter how badly you treat your staff or your service users. And what's plan B if the private sector bails on social care?


----------



## Dan U (Apr 14, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> Also, this _crisis in social care _is usually talked about as something that concerns elderly people, which is fair enough because it does - but people with learning disabilities and / or serious mental health needs barely figure in the conversations. _Self-funders_ (that expression, seriously!) are rare in that sub-sector, but problems with funding are just as severe.



The LD market in particular is dominated by private equity, about 40 pc of residential care is currently controlled by some form of private equity, hedge fund, foreign pension fund or investment bank. 

They keep their heads down for the most part because it is an extremely lucrative sector still and one that is still subject to a lot of corporate transactions, unlike the OP sector, which is largely fucked for a whole host of well rehearsed reasons. 

Yes they sign the stuff from care England about living wage pressures etc but when Priory Group/Craegmoor gets sold for over a billion to a US health care firm it's a difficult message to cry poverty. And that's just one recent example


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm trying to think if there has been one large scale national protest on these issues in the last 25 years.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 15, 2017)

How incompetent can a care company be ?
I've just had a call from the care-giver, to ask about the tablets my elderly father takes, is there some more ? the box is empty ...
so why didn't they get the repeat prescription organised at the beginning of the week ...
the previous care company always managed to do this without a problem ...
so now, I've got to organise *something* over the easter weekend. And I'm currently the best part of 300 miles away ...
The SW is about to get an email.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear this StoneRoad. Sadly, and no comfort to you, this is no surprise


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks hash tag  ! yeah, this situation really sucks.
I've done almost all the legwork on this - rang the out-of-hours GP service and had two, no, three calls back; making arrangements for a 'script to be available. Last call was 0620 this morning, very polite O/O GP at the local hospital unit about the 'script.
It was only this morning that I got my call back - at last ! - from the area manager, somewhat apologetic, to sort things out. Why the repeat prescription was not put into the local pharmacy on Monday is to be investigated
... should get a text to confirm all is ok later.
What I didn't say was that I also emailed the social worker to put this on record, I wasn't happy that the previous company bailed and the changeover was only not a shambles because I did legwork then (supplying a crib sheet for details of cupboards and meals etc).
Bah, still very not happy ! It is just as well that the medication involved is not actually life-critical !


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2017)

hmmmm.

Just after I posted the above (249) I got a passive-aggressive call from the boss of the care company "denying" responsibility for situation, "It isn't in the care plan" ... being used as the cop out, plus other "excuses", despite the previous care company adapting as needed !


----------



## coley (Apr 16, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Sheltered roles have changed dramatically over the years. These days, sheltered housing, where staff still exist, are a lot more hands off. Also, the client profile in sheltered these days seems to be much younger than ever before, which can be a good thing. I know a few areas, where there are no sheltered scheme based staff anymore. Where once schemes had live in staff, some now have 9-5 officers and some have staff who visit occasionally.
> "we're being made redundant in the autmn". Sorry to here this. Richmond have combined with Wandsworth; who knows where that will lead.
> 
> Another element in the pass the parcel (pass the cost on to any agency other than mine) is the 111 service. Doctor tells patient see how it goes and if there is any change Etc. call 111 (because it will save my budget). Patient calls 111 who invarably decline to send a doctor or district nurse, instead opting to send an ambulance. 9 times out of 10, these people do not need to go to hospital, they need decent home care or they need some sort of supported housing which has been severly delayed because of the enormous pressure on social services. I can't tell you ow many times I have had ambulance crews saying to me it should not be down to them and they are acting in some sort of social care role.


And as frequently happens in our brand new, purpose built A&E,  the ambulance crew arrives and has to sit with  their patient (often for two hours or more) waiying for their patient to be triaged and admitted, two highly trained people and their very exspensive ambulance literally sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## coley (Apr 16, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> hmmmm.
> 
> Just after I posted the above (249) I got a passive-aggressive call from the boss of the care company "denying" responsibility for situation, "It isn't in the care plan" ... being used as the cop out, plus other "excuses", despite the previous care company adapting as needed !


Wouldn't your pharmacist give you enough meds to cover until Tuesday?


----------



## coley (Apr 16, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Won't be long before private providers start giving up the care sector en masse IMO. If the funding isn't there then there's no profit to be had no matter how badly you treat your staff or your service users. And what's plan B if the private sector bails on social care?


Budgets ain't it, the longer someone is sitting there in hospital the more money social services save, ditto keeping 'people in the community' though I do think some care companies are taking the piss, saying they can't manage to provide care for £14 ph.


----------



## yield (Apr 16, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Sheltered roles have changed dramatically over the years. These days, sheltered housing, where staff still exist, are a lot more hands off. Also, the client profile in sheltered these days seems to be much younger than ever before, which can be a good thing. I know a few areas, where there are no sheltered scheme based staff anymore. Where once schemes had live in staff, some now have 9-5 officers and some have staff who visit occasionally.
> "we're being made redundant in the autmn". Sorry to here this. Richmond have combined with Wandsworth; who knows where that will lead.
> 
> Another element in the pass the parcel (pass the cost on to any agency other than mine) is the 111 service. Doctor tells patient see how it goes and if there is any change Etc. call 111 (because it will save my budget). Patient calls 111 who invarably decline to send a doctor or district nurse, instead opting to send an ambulance. 9 times out of 10, these people do not need to go to hospital, they need decent home care or they need some sort of supported housing which has been severly delayed because of the enormous pressure on social services. I can't tell you ow many times I have had ambulance crews saying to me it should not be down to them and they are acting in some sort of social care role.


Due to the lack of general needs council housing there are some younger over-sixties moving into sheltered housing. A mix of people threatening with homelessness as their private rent keeps going up faster than housing benefit. And "under occupiers" those give up their council houses as their kids have left home.

There are a few remaining resident scheme managers. The "internal consultants" are pitching to remove daily check calls. Which will be a problem if it happens as we often find tenants on the floor or after a stroke etc. And I regularly have to chase up missed carer calls for people with dementia etc without capability to do it themselves.

Completely agree about pass the parcel and NHS 111. A call can only be passed directly to the District Nurses, for instance, if they're known to them and that's not always clear on their case history. It's not joined up at all and a lot of LAS time is wasted. Not to mention all the "failed discharges" where someone is readmitted to A&E within 24 hours.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 16, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Meanwhile Sodexho just bought Prestige Nursing Care as an
> 
> The issue is the people you expect to do the actual work get minimum wage if they are lucky that tends  to rapidly destroy peoples desires to give a fuck  the good ones fuck off the worse ones stay and get even more bitter . The private companys arn't making huge amounts of profit


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 16, 2017)

coley said:


> Wouldn't your pharmacist give you enough meds to cover until Tuesday?



"No-one open", apparently.
Problem is trying to get this to work at almost 300 miles range !
Will be ringing the local GP on Tuesday morning and probably one of the neighbours, as well.
It could be that by Tuesday, my elderly (98) father has been without the medication for as many as five days.
I still haven't had confirmation !



StoneRoad said:


> hmmmm.
> 
> Just after I posted the above (249) I got a passive-aggressive call from the boss of the care company "denying" responsibility for situation, "It isn't in the care plan" ... being used as the cop out, plus other "excuses", despite the previous care company adapting as needed !



And I've emailed the SW to ensure that the updated care plan does include the requirement to activate and collect repeat prescriptions in future, amongst other things. The previous company didn't need the specifics spelt out in such detail; their staff showed outstanding initiative, volunteering to wash bedding etc. "part of the job" said one of them, when I thanked them for their efforts.


----------



## coley (Apr 16, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> "No-one open", apparently.
> Problem is trying to get this to work at almost 300 miles range !
> Will be ringing the local GP on Tuesday morning and probably one of the neighbours, as well.
> It could be that by Tuesday, my elderly (98) father has been without the medication for as many as five days.
> ...


What happened to the 'previous company' .if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 17, 2017)

And I've emailed the SW to ensure that the updated care plan does include the requirement to activate and collect repeat prescriptions in future, amongst other things. The previous company didn't need the specifics spelt out in such detail; their staff showed outstanding initiative, volunteering to wash bedding etc. "part of the job" said one of them, when I thanked them for their efforts.[/QUOTE]

Hey, guess what; next time round you will probably find that our fathers case has been passed to another SW, without notes and it will be back to he needs a review, but I cant et to him yet as I am too busy!


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2017)

coley said:


> What happened to the 'previous company' .if you don't mind me asking?



They were having staffing problems, because of the usual high turnover but temporarily not matched by recruitment (and dbs delays) they were not able to supply enough care-givers to provide the level of service they wanted to supply. The group my father was in needed a minimum of four staff, and they had three, one of whom then gave no notice of leaving, another was ill and the intended new staff member had their dbs "stuck" at the met. So they handed a group of people back to the council. (I think it was last year that another local council wanted their services, but drastically cut the amount payable per hour, so that relationship broke down).

This medication thing is still annoying me. According to helpful neighbour, the 'scrip is in the house with a note for "someone" to arrange collection ... local chemist is open tomorrow (Tuesday), will see if they would do collection / delivery for regular medication if I can't trust the carers.
My OH doesn't "trust" the new company ... they seem to have *some* of the poor/bad habits of the first company back in 2012/3.

SW is part of a stable team (it wasn't a few years ago) and at least I have an email address and the contact details for duty officer ! The notes system seems OK, as well. The community nurses, heavily overworked as they are, are good. They successfully got him to have a 'flu jab this last couple of years, after usually refusing. They also weigh him every three to four weeks and do a quick look over. The air mattress (anti-pressure sores) was their doing, as well. I shall have to ask for another check in case the new carers aren't doing the barrier / emollients cream applications.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 17, 2017)

I would have thought the script would have gone straight from GP to chemist and be delivered by chemist?


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah, if a medication is present (for a week, a month or a year) then suddenly isn't, I'd be making a couple of calls to find out why. If a medication is _due_ to change then the change should be detailed in the care plan, in the appointment records at least. If no change is listed the correct assumption is that there is no change due; if a change then happens anyway it ought to be checked.

tl;dr - sounds like someone dropped the ball and arses are now desperately being covered.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 17, 2017)

Well, having been thoroughly p!55ed off with the collective arse-covering, and it still not sorted (I should have had a text confirming), tomorrow I shall be setting up a direct repeat prescription delivery with the local pharmacy.
And I think a formal complaint is very likely (depends on the response from the SW team) ... which may get escalated to the CQC.
Not that I want to, but if this medication had been life-critical I could now be arranging a funeral ! as it is, it will take several days for the medication to be effective again after a break of four / five days, in the meantime, the acid reflux will be damaging the back of his throat, again, and the poor fella will be coughing up over a sore throat, which could well end up bleeding ... which it does, sometimes, already.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd complain in writing and cc your letter / email to CQC. That ought to make someone sit up and pay attention.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 18, 2017)

If you are doing a letter of complaint StoneRoad now is certainly the time to write to your MP and Sarah Woolaston come to that.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 20, 2017)

It's no wonder he was praying Care staff who found resident dead on floor lifted him back into bed and told family he 'died in his sleep'


----------



## hash tag (May 10, 2017)

Thinking of you StoneRoad  and hope normality has been restored. 

"simply inhumanity" says Judge Sir James Munby in separating couples. I would not hold my breath for any improvements in the near future Judge criticises 'inhuman' separation of elderly couples - BBC News


----------



## StoneRoad (May 10, 2017)

Thanks hash tag - normality has, more or less, returned. However, the "new" care company staff don't seem to be particularly proactive. It will be interesting to see if the details in the updated care plan are actually being implemented. Basically having to "train" them in the foibles of the house and elderly resident (which may take a while). One of the main carers in the team has just had a couple of weeks annual leave, so there will have been a range of "stand-ins" doing the visits. Not looking forward to the weekend, catching up the slack ...


----------



## Dan U (Jun 28, 2017)

https://www.adass.org.uk/media/5994/adass-budget-survey-report-2017.pdf

worth a read for anyone interested in the sector


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 9, 2017)

Terrible CQC report all over the front pages of the papers last week, damning a quarter of care as 'unsafe'.

This was in the Times from 6/7/17


> One in three nursing homes is inadequate, condemning tens of thousands of elderly people to substandard care, an overview of inspections has found.
> 
> Elderly care is “precarious” with homes deteriorating as qualified staff leave over poor pay and conditions, inspectors say. Families face a “Russian roulette” with one in four social care services, including home care, not safe enough, campaigners warned.
> 
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a care thing is as much as this person is having his benefits slashed by 42% and will lose some of his care. This has been playing on my mind for days now. Some shit face of a tory was on the radio last week taking about this and PIPs and stuff "well of course some people will get their benefits cut a bit, but you will find that those really in need will get more". It is difficult looking at this case to understand what really in need really means.
I did not vote for this nasty evil party!

Disabled man Luke Davey's care cuts appeal dismissed - BBC News


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 4, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Thanks hash tag - normality has, more or less, returned. However, the "new" care company staff don't seem to be particularly proactive. It will be interesting to see if the details in the updated care plan are actually being implemented. Basically having to "train" them in the foibles of the house and elderly resident (which may take a while). One of the main carers in the team has just had a couple of weeks annual leave, so there will have been a range of "stand-ins" doing the visits. Not looking forward to the weekend, catching up the slack ...



Oh, FFS !!!!
Just discovered that the medication thing has been cattle-trucked, yet again.
Care Company manager parroting "not in the care plan" and the pharmacy locum trying to tell me that there wasn't a prescription "standing order" for delivery to a 98 1/2 year old who is house-bound.
Although it has now been sorted, I hope, but I thought that before ... It took me quite some time - and multiple phone calls - to get some action and nearly as long to calm down !


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 4, 2017)

We're still hideously short staffed to the point where we've had to book 5 agency shifts a week till November.

On the plus side, it's a nice gift to those guys who slog for the agency, on zero hours contracts with no paid holiday.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> This is a care thing is as much as this person is having his benefits slashed by 42% and will lose some of his care. This has been playing on my mind for days now. Some shit face of a tory was on the radio last week taking about this and PIPs and stuff "well of course some people will get their benefits cut a bit, but you will find that those really in need will get more". It is difficult looking at this case to understand what really in need really means.
> I did not vote for this nasty evil party!
> 
> Disabled man Luke Davey's care cuts appeal dismissed - BBC News


 Not unlawful? but how is this man supposed to manage with such a huge cut in his care budget?  It's just ridiculous. Another Tory disgrace.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

Just saw this on the news, it seems like the most appropriate thread to put this on:
NHS may rent spare rooms to ease bed crisis
An NHS pilot scheme in Essex could see patients discharged to strangers homes - and its being advertised as an earner (£50 a day/£1000 a month) for the hosts.
Lots that could go wrong with that.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2017)

It's crazy isn't it. The homeowners will have to under go checks, may have to undergo first aid training, maybe more and be expected to provide 3 cooked meals a day. 
For an elderly person who woud otherwise lives alone, this would be great, they may not move out. Fraught with difficulties, because instead of planning and expanding hospitals for the future, wards, nurses and doctors have been cut. Sounds like a third world type effort.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 26, 2017)

the article said:
			
		

> The Save Southend A&E campaign group, whose members include doctors and other clinicians, warned it “opens a huge can of worms for safeguarding, governance and possible financial and emotional abuse of people at their most vulnerable time”.



Well, quite. No chance of massive and disgusting exploitation there....


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's crazy isn't it. The homeowners will have to under go checks, may have to undergo first aid training, maybe more and be expected to provide 3 cooked meals a day.
> For an elderly person who woud otherwise lives alone, this would be great, they may not move out. Fraught with difficulties, because instead of planning and expanding hospitals for the future, wards, nurses and doctors have been cut. Sounds like a third world type effort.


and its the cuts to social/personal care (and how hard it is to get temporary social care) that often stop people going back to their own home (even when some support is available from friends/neighbours), and the lack of care home beds and temporary accessible/sheltered housing, and cuts to everything else that exacerbates the situation.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2017)

Now, dear, vunerable person, in returnin for leaving me a little something in your will, I could make yor stay with me a little more pleasent.
So right about sheltered and carers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 26, 2017)

Is this any different to fostering children?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2017)

Seeing as you ask, yes, very.
Children are fostered not because they are unwell, but because they are in need of somewhere to live and care for them.
Fobbing off people to these temporary care homes is because they might not be able to care fully for themselves when they get out of hospital following a proceedure because the hospital desperately needs the bed and because there is not a sufficient care system for these people.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 26, 2017)

I know of a couple of refugees who were not able to have leg/knee operations because they had no support and lived in accommodation which was unsuitable for recuperation. So something like this would have been useful in this instance. 

Broken bones is a very straightforward example though.  I'm not sure I would want the responsibility of someone recovering from heart surgery in my house.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2017)

If someone came to stay with you had an accident and started bleeding or someone had had an operation and started bleeding, had dementia; would you know how to cope, would you want to. Alternatively, if you were the patient, would you want to stay with someone who is unsure of what to do in an emergency. Just full of pitfalls.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 26, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Just saw this on the news, it seems like the most appropriate thread to put this on:
> NHS may rent spare rooms to ease bed crisis
> An NHS pilot scheme in Essex could see patients discharged to strangers homes - and its being advertised as an earner (£50 a day/£1000 a month) for the hosts.
> Lots that could go wrong with that.



And using telehealth to monitor it seems - via some sort of Microsoft single machine which will do vid / tele conference to GP, and then carer visits to do everything else (meds, personal care etc).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 26, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> Broken bones is a very straightforward example though.  I'm not sure I would want the responsibility of someone recovering from heart surgery in my house.


 My uncle with throat cancer who's home was a mess was released to stay with my dad - who had heart disease/angina - I thought they were both going to die. Allegedly my uncle didn't need looking after, apart from district nurses - only feeding according to the hospital. The fact that he could hardly eat and keep throwing up / having diarrhoea all over my dads carpets did not seem to matter to them at all. I practically begged his gp to help and he got in macmillan nurses who had him admitted to the local hospice. His surgeon, his gp, social services, and hospice care staff all insisted he was going to be fine and would be able to live independantly, up to 12 hours before he died.

This sounds like care on the cheap, with fewer regulations than care homes/hospitals. Nightmare for patients and potential carers alike.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 26, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> And using telehealth to monitor it seems - via some sort of Microsoft single machine which will do vid / tele conference to GP, and then carer visits to do everything else (meds, personal care etc).


Microsoft machine? what could possibly go wrong


----------



## agricola (Oct 26, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is this any different to fostering children?



Yes, as when children are fostered they usually stay with foster parents.  This on the other hand will never last as an airbnb style "rent your spare room to sick people" - it will almost certainly lead to the expansion of the care sector providing care for the sick as well as the elderly and the mentally ill. 

Given how some of that sector has historically treated the elderly and the mentally ill - sub-minimum wage staff, bullying, lack of basic care etc - this should be terrifying for everyone, especially as they are doing it for "up to" £1000 a month which basically guarantees bad behaviour.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 27, 2017)

And now the scheme's been scrapped (or at least the hospital says its not participating): 

NHS drops 'Airbnb' plans to hire spare rooms at £50 a night


----------



## hash tag (Oct 27, 2017)

Southend hospital has said it won't be participating. No doubt someone else will pick it up.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 27, 2017)

It looks like a kite was flown to test general reactions. I fully expect this 'idea' to be revisited over the next few years. Utterly bonkers.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2017)

Four seasons care home heavily in debt, about to go under or be bought out by bankers. Care homes are for care not for running by bankers for profit. In the meantime about 17000 people are left worrying about their homes, their care, their friends US hedge fund will make £500m on Four Seasons care homes | This is Money


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Four seasons care home heavily in debt, about to go under or be bought out by bankers. Care homes are for care not for running by bankers for profit. In the meantime about 17000 people are left worrying about their homes, their care, their friends US hedge fund will make £500m on Four Seasons care homes | This is Money


liked for the info - not for the content obviously.

I really don't see how any care home can make a profit.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2017)

They shouldn't be run for profit, they are a care home, not a business like a bank or insurance company run for the benefit of a hedge fund, pension fund, shareholders. (sorry friendofdorothy, not a dig at you but the system that allows this to happen). Fucking tories.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2018)

I notice she went through 18 agencies but don't know why, but all the same another glittering example Disabled women dies alone in soiled clothes after council stops her care


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 20, 2018)

I noticed 



			
				Article said:
			
		

> Her care was axed on December 10 last year amid claims she had been verbally abusive to staff.





I know it's not very nice to be cursed at but to withdraw care completely because of it is a fucking disgrace. Nobody apparently _caring _that she was distressed, scared, maybe in pain, and so yes, lashing out. The staff's feels were apparently more important, ''our staff do not deserve to be spoken to like that'' blah. OK yes, nobody deserves to be cursed at but equally nobody ''deserves'' never to be cursed at, either. Basically _deserves _doesn't come into it, and IMO staff's feels are not as important as a helpless person getting care they need. Staff can take a deep breath, act like a professional and debrief later, but because that wasn't considered this woman died.

Properly trained staff should have been sent to do the work, not snowflakes who crumbled at the first sign of challenging behaviour.

/rant


----------



## hash tag (Feb 20, 2018)

Why was she swearing, maybe because the carers didn't care?
It is wrong but Sometimes getting sworn at goes with the territory. I have witnessed a really bad incident and reported it as a safeguarding issue, but 9 times out of 10, I would have a quick word with the client.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 20, 2018)

I've seen comments (IIRC in the Portsmouth paper that first reported this) to the effect that certain clients deemed "troublesome" can get blacklisted by local care providers? Anyone heard similar stories?

e2a lots of depressing comments of a similar nature here


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 20, 2018)

When I was in ‘care’ staff would file incident reports citing ‘challenging behaviour’ and ‘verbal abuse’ when I challenged them about their own appalling conduct (and after repeated formal complaints my concerns were upheld and said staff members disciplined). The incident reports contained outright lies about their own conduct (which was proven after investigation) as well as mine.

Of course as a ‘service user’ you have no right to any sort of process. You can be damned by the word of those whose ‘care’ you are in.

I would take any allegations about ‘verbal abuse’ carried out by service users with a massive dose of salt.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2018)

As a service user would you know how to complain or could you even feel the strength and energy to do so.
Admittedly it was not quite a care issue as such, but I raised a complaint about my fathers care. Is this a formal or informal complaint? Formal - we first have to have his written authority to proceed with the complaint.
You have raised a formal complaint; we will have to carry out some investigations, you will probably not hear from us for a few weeks. Several weeks later, it was not their fault, please provide this information, that information and goodness knows what else. I quickly lost the will to live


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2018)

my hunch is that this is a particularly serious problem for people in receipt of mh services or that have dementia or similar.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 21, 2018)

It's a serious problem for anyone who is vulnerable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2018)

when my mum was at her worst mentally, she was petrified that her 'madness' was contagious and she verbally abused people who were trying to help her so they would go away and not get 'got' by the dark forces within her. 
It's horrific to think that this kind of behaviour could have prevented her from receiving the care that she needed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> It's a serious problem for anyone who is vulnerable.


Of course, but people living with dementia sometimes have no capacity to voice any concerns at all. Who will speak for them if they have no one?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 21, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> when my mum was at her worst mentally, she was petrified that her 'madness' was contagious and she verbally abused people who were trying to help her so they would go away and not get 'got' by the dark forces within her.
> It's horrific to think that this kind of behaviour could have prevented her from receiving the care that she needed.


It wouldn't generally I feel there is a lot of info missing in this story, my hunch is that the challenging behaviour was at a level that social care services weren't equipped to deal with it so she would have needed to be referred to more specialist services but maybe the council failed to provide anything in the mean time. That 18 services would "bar" her for verbal abuse would suggest to me that the care workers in Portsmouth are drastically more incapable than any other place I have ever worked in. Obviously there have been massive failures here but the details in the story don't sound quite right to me.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 21, 2018)

I've never worked in a place where verbal abuse and physical attacks weren't accepted as par for the course with many service users with dementia. However if someone is more mobile, stronger, and maybe a bit younger and is prone to violent outbursts then they are often referred to mental health services as residential care homes are not equipped to deal with that, and so service users would be at risk too.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Four seasons care home heavily in debt, about to go under or be bought out by bankers. Care homes are for care not for running by bankers for profit. In the meantime about 17000 people are left worrying about their homes, their care, their friends US hedge fund will make £500m on Four Seasons care homes | This is Money


I've worked for them, it was hellish. Frequently no supplies such as gloves available which we were accused of stealing, often having to work with 4,3,2, and gasp 1 carers to 32 very dependant people, always working with agency staff who had never been there so I can remember shouting a list of needs across corridors for the person they were going into as if we were in A and E or something, running everywhere. Carers dropping like flies, tears, tantrums etc. And 4.60 an hour for our troubles. Care inspections a joke really, failing staff and service users. That company was in the top 250 for increasing it's profits when i worked there, shower  of bastards.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 21, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I notice she went through 18 agencies but don't know why, but all the same another glittering example Disabled women dies alone in soiled clothes after council stops her care



We had something similar happen to my partner's client who she was providing housing related support to. Fortunately she didn't die.

I do think a massive problem at the moment is that support and care companies are in such high demand that they can just drop anyone who causes them a little bit of difficulty. They know that they can replace them with other people easily enough. I've been told that I don't have to "put up" with certain behaviour, however I see it as my job to roll with people when they feel upset and angry. To reflect back on what I've done and how that might not have helped.

This has all been brewing since I got involved in the industry, but I think it's getting worse now and I do worry where it's going. Standards are incredibly low too. Everything that I bought into when I got into this line of work, all the training that I've taken to heart, none of it seems to actually matter.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 21, 2018)

BristolTechno said:


> We had something similar happen to my partner's client who she was providing housing related support to. Fortunately she didn't die.
> 
> I do think a massive problem at the moment is that support and care companies are in such high demand that they can just drop anyone who causes them a little bit of difficulty. They know that they can replace them with other people easily enough. I've been told that I don't have to "put up" with certain behaviour, however I see it as my job to roll with people when they feel upset and angry. To reflect back on what I've done and how that might not have helped.
> 
> This has all been brewing since I got involved in the industry, but I think it's getting worse now and I do worry where it's going. Standards are incredibly low too. Everything that I bought into when I got into this line of work, all the training that I've taken to heart, none of it seems to actually matter.


I have known private home care companies to do that but I am puzzled as to what the council would be playing at-  18 companies sounds a bit of an outlier, am I being naive, maybe so.


----------



## yield (May 25, 2018)

Holloway carer death: Man, 95, held over 'murder'
25/05/18


> A 95-year-old man has been arrested on suspicion of murder after a female carer died in north London.
> 
> The victim, 61, was taken to hospital with head injuries at 07:10 BST on 24 May. She died the following day.
> 
> ...


Too few details at the moment. Though "his complex health and care needs" possibly suggest it should've been a double up call. Will wait to know more.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

One person sent to do care duties? I didn't realise this was a thing. IME it was always two.


----------



## yield (May 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> One person sent to do care duties? I didn't realise this was a thing. IME it was always two.


Usually lone working in the borough I worked in.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

yield said:


> Usually lone working in the borough I worked in.


fucking ell


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> One person sent to do care duties? I didn't realise this was a thing. IME it was always two.



friend who used to do care work was usually on her own - only a few clients were booked for two carers


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> One person sent to do care duties? I didn't realise this was a thing. IME it was always two.


Not always. I only ever did two up for a woman with ms who needed hoisting. I refused a couple of shifts based on being abused and the care company then treats you like shit and cuts your hours back as punishment. All of them are rotten to the core, money is their only concern. Seen some dodgy risk assessments as well.


----------



## ash (May 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> One person sent to do care duties? I didn't realise this was a thing. IME it was always two.


No 90% of the time it’s one career- they only double up for complex tasks such as moving and handling. Often women visiting quite dodgy area on their own at night and in vulnerable positions where visitors to the client could be dangerous and as this case proves the client themself could be (although at 95 this seems unusual). As an assessor of apprentices and carers doing  NVQ type quals I’ve observed very young women who are spending hours on their own with quite volatile young men where I would expect the to be at least 2 staff. If as an experienced MH nurse I feel vulnerable when I am there observing them this is clearly not a safe environment for them to be there on their own.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> friend who used to do care work was usually on her own - only a few clients were booked for two carers


i think where I live is one of the better places to live if you need personal care. we got two carers coming every day in the morning and the evening and in the afternoon several times a week.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Not always. I only ever did two up for a woman with ms who needed hoisting. I refused a couple of shifts based on being abused and the care company then treats you like shit and cuts your hours back as punishment. All of them are rotten to the core, money is their only concern. Seen some dodgy risk assessments as well.


Ah ok, my mum had MS and needed hoisting, bathing etc. The carers were lovely but they got paid fuck all and had to have cars to get to each appointment and weren't paid for their travel time.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah ok, my mum had MS and needed hoisting, bathing etc. The carers were lovely but they got paid fuck all and had to have cars to get to each appointment and weren't paid for their travel time.


Same when I did it. Plus they give you about 5mins to get to next appointment and it can be 5 plus miles away in peak traffic. I was on a sports bike filtering traffic and hardly ever got to next one on time which you were told off for!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 25, 2018)

Sorry about your mum Orang Utan, it's a cruel illness. x


----------



## yield (May 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Same when I did it. Plus they give you about 5mins to get to next appointment and it can be 5 plus miles away in peak traffic. I was on a sports bike filtering traffic and hardly ever got to next one on time which you were told off for!


Impossible tasks are the norm in caring. Three 20 minute care calls in an hour miles apart. Ridiculous.

And _they _asked us to monitor the carers which I _sometimes _forgot to do.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Same when I did it. Plus they give you about 5mins to get to next appointment and it can be 5 plus miles away in peak traffic. I was on a sports bike filtering traffic and hardly ever got to next one on time which you were told off for!



or half an hour (unpaid) between two calls a couple of doors apart...


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 25, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> or half an hour (unpaid) between two calls a couple of doors apart...


Exactly that. 7 in the morning till 10 at night, sometimes going home for an hour. You can't do anything, you're in limbo waiting for next one.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sorry about your mum Orang Utan, it's a cruel illness. x


It sure is. I wouldn't wish it, or caring for loved ones with it, on my worst enemy (well not the kind my mum has, which was the primary progressive sort)


----------



## gosub (May 26, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah ok, my mum had MS and needed hoisting, bathing etc. The carers were lovely but they got paid fuck all and had to have cars to get to each appointment and weren't paid for their travel time.


they get more than the £3 you'd get if yo did it yourself


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2018)

gosub said:


> they get more than the £3 you'd get if yo did it yourself


Not sure what point you're making here


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

I visited a young chap with musclar dystrophy yesterday. That was very sad. I can't get my head around the circumstances other than I
know he is too much for one carer. I think they are getting a careline alarm in case they drop because there is no way an average carer can get him up 
Effectively, he will be getting a careline alarm to keep the costs of his care down!


----------



## gosub (May 26, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure what point you're making here


Just put in for carers allowance coz of my mum and the money is frankly shocking. Did look at going the other way a paying someone else to do it and the figures are shocking the other way.. Though acknowledge the actual front line carers see fuck all of the astronomic sums charged


Whole system is, as the thread title suggests fucked up


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2018)

Fucking hell, what's it going to be like when we're old


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucking hell, what's it going to be like when we're old


Doesn't bear thinking about OU.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 26, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucking hell, what's it going to be like when we're old


good question. If anyone has an answer I'd love to hear it.


----------



## MickiQ (May 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I visited a young chap with musclar dystrophy yesterday. That was very sad. I can't get my head around the circumstances other than I
> know he is too much for one carer. I think they are getting a careline alarm in case they drop because there is no way an average carer can get him up
> Effectively, he will be getting a careline alarm to keep the costs of his care down!


So if one carer drops him and can't lift him  then the pair of them will just have to wait there for however long it  takes for a second person to arrive to give a hand, Is that for real?  Has someone seriously suggested that?


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

If one drops the chap, they don't call a colleague, they call Careline for help, at least that's how it seemed to me. I really hope it's not the case and only time will tell


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

PS. As far as I am aware, carers are not supposed to help someone up if they fall. They generally call Careline or LAS.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> PS. As far as I am aware, carers are not supposed to help someone up if they fall. They generally call Careline or LAS.


No you're not, or stop them from falling ( try to catch them ) but human nature means you're instinct kicks in and you do.


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

Carers are not trained in manual handling, at least, not usually.


----------



## MickiQ (May 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> If one drops the chap, they don't call a colleague, they call Careline for help, at least that's how it seemed to me. I really hope it's not the case and only time will tell


OK my misunderstanding of how these things work, I thought from reading the post, Careline would be the same people and another carer would come, What are Careline then? are they some sort of emergency response service for carers, how long would it take for them to arrive. Is it like calling an ambulance and someone comes pronto or is sit around chatting for half an hour?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2018)

We were in moving and handling. Turning someone in bed etc. As much to protect our own joints as the service users.


----------



## MickiQ (May 26, 2018)

OK googled it now, I can see the point if you're someone who's old and frail but generally healthy living alone, presumably they can then call you and check you are OK and whether or not you need a relative or the ambulance sending.
How the fuck can it help with a disabled person who has been dropped by their carer, Surely the ambulance service will get mardy and start sending letters to the care company along the lines of either send enough people or we'll bill you for being a timewaster.


----------



## Looby (May 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Carers are not trained in manual handling, at least, not usually.


They’d have to have some training to use the equipment. I’ve never met carers who aren’t trained at all although the quality varies. 
I did a brilliant moving and assisting (new name for manual handling) day course when I was on placement. I learnt loads even though I didn’t actually do moving and assisting or personal care.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Carers are not trained in manual handling, at least, not usually.


Not true up here for those who are paid to.
If you're a relative, you have to pay £200, so we didn't bother. Should have done though. I dropped my mum once and hurt my back getting her up again. One of the lowest moments of my life, that - dropping my mum. I ran out and left her on the floor for a few seconds, mortified, not knowing what to do to get her up.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2018)

Looby said:


> They’d have to have some training to use the equipment. I’ve never met carers who aren’t trained at all although the quality varies.
> I did a brilliant moving and assisting (new name for manual handling) day course when I was on placement. I learnt loads even though I didn’t actually do moving and assisting or personal care.


It's part of the company's insurance to give training. We even had to be hoisted to see how vulnerable someone feels. And you really do, it's not pleasant trusting someone in one of those.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Not true up here for those who are paid to.
> If you're a relative, you have to pay £200, so we didn't bother. Should have done though. I dropped my mum once and hurt my back getting her up again. One of the lowest moments of my life, that - dropping my mum. I ran out and left her on the floor for a few seconds, mortified, not knowing what to do to get her up.


(( Orang Utan )) it's not easy being a carer and especially to the ones you love.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 26, 2018)

My elderly parental (was 99 at the end of March, btw) has several care calls a day. Supposedly for half an hour each, but some extra time for was added for personal care recently. The carers have back to back calls in a rural area, with narrow roads - in the winter lethal with ice and summer blocked by tourists. Calls are usually solo, but sometimes two are rostered if the client needs to be lifted.
Recently, one call was very delayed. A previous client had fallen, and the carers are required to get an ambulance called, which takes time.


----------



## yield (May 26, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> OK my misunderstanding of how these things work, I thought from reading the post, Careline would be the same people and another carer would come, What are Careline then? are they some sort of emergency response service for carers, how long would it take for them to arrive. Is it like calling an ambulance and someone comes pronto or is sit around chatting for half an hour?


Careline is a community alarm service, usually provided by local government, housing association or a charity. I worked for the local borough one for 14 years until I was made redundant a few months ago.

Policy there was if someone was on their own then we would call the LAS or other emergency serivce, district nurse, carers  etc as required for them.

If someone had had a fall and a carer was with them we'd suggest they call the LAS themselves, if able, as the LAS would prefer an eyewitness account of how the fall happened. Whether they'd slipped, passed out, injuries sustained etc.


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2018)

((Orang Utan ))

It’s an absolute disgrace how carers are treated in this country. One of the most challenging jobs, to care for our sick and elderly in their homes. You need excellent communication skills, and a keen eye for an unwell patient. It’s heavy work, and often unpleasant work, and they are right on the front line of health and social care. It is a test of human patience and love, and we don’t even pay them between calls. 

They should be on a decent starting salary and paid for the entire duration they are working (including travel). That this doesn’t happen is a national scandal, and just shows how much we value our carers and our elderly.


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2018)

Jeremy Hunt should be made to do four months of care work (HCA and community caring), four months of student nursing (on their shift pattern and without a fucking bursary, in fact he can pay to do it as they must), and four months of junior doctor oncalls (in winter, on AMU or the elderly medical wards). Only then, when he has visited people in homes with no heating, cleaned up shit and vomit, nursed people through the night and 12 hour days, and assessed our elderly on trolleys in the corridor whilst holding 2 bleeps, should he even be _considered_ being qualified for the role. Obviously he wouldn’t be able to _*do*_ anything, cos he’s a useless cunt with no actual practical skill, but it’s the fucking principle.


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

Hunt can fuck right off along with Dr Sarah Woolaston. He has far to much money to worry or care about the NHS, social services, care etc. As for SW, I thought she might care, alas just another Tory.


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2018)

I can barely describe how much I hate Hunt. I’ve spent shifts working with nurses who haven’t had so much as a piss break for hours as they go from patient to patient, with student nurses (often who have children) who are made to _pay_ to work and train in their vocation, with junior doctors working over 70 hour weeks on call and still expected to make critical decisions, run to crash calls or tell someone they’re dying in the middle of the night. I’ve watched HCAs assist demented patients with the utmost care and dignity on the commode or feeding them, whilst taking home barely above the minimum wage. And that piece of shit _insults_ us, continually, with his policies and his words.


----------



## abstract1 (May 26, 2018)

Edie said:


> I can barely describe how much I hate Hunt... And that piece of shit _insults_ us, continually, with his policies and his words.



Never mind the tax avoidance re. property investments, I say off with his fucking head!


----------



## BristolEcho (May 27, 2018)

Edie said:


> ((Orang Utan ))
> 
> It’s an absolute disgrace how carers are treated in this country. One of the most challenging jobs, to care for our sick and elderly in their homes. You need excellent communication skills, and a keen eye for an unwell patient. It’s heavy work, and often unpleasant work, and they are right on the front line of health and social care. It is a test of human patience and love, and we don’t even pay them between calls.
> 
> They should be on a decent starting salary and paid for the entire duration they are working (including travel). That this doesn’t happen is a national scandal, and just shows how much we value our carers and our elderly.



Yep it really is a pisstake. I've been trying to highlight how disempowered community and residential care workers are. They literally have no one to support them, many don't know their rights, and the owners of the companies are complete crooks. It absolutely makes my blood boil.

It's not much different for my fellow support workers, but there seems to be more of a militancy about them. At least in my experience.

Mainsteeam Unions have literally left these people behind. The sleep in rate was introduced, but no ones enforcing it. The pays crap. You cant say that caring for people with a wide range of needs is unskilled work. Especially when we have to work within so many legal boundaries. Health and safety is continually ignored. The bosses walk away with all the money and say there ain't enough to go around. They literally brag about paying slightly above the minimum wage as if it's something workers should be greatful for.

On top of all that the people we work with are treated like a commodity to be bid upon and then dropped when the company can't be bothered to work with them anymore. Bosses don't care about the clients, they care about their profit.

There are rightly the occasional headlines about 15 minute vists not being enough for the individual requiring care. What about the strain that puts on the worker?

We all have to fight back against this, there should be more anger, there should be more headlines.


----------



## Edie (May 27, 2018)

It most definitely is skilled work. In terms of communication skills you need just as many as nurses, and not just the ability to speak but the role of listening. For many people, the carer might be the only person seen that morning or evening. You have to understand about trust and patient confidentiality. You have to know food preparation health and safety. And handle medication.

You have to work to these ridiculous deadlines, such as washing, dressing, giving breakfast in 15 minutes. Fucking hell, has anyone else tried to do that?


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2018)

I agree with you BristolEcho but would add that the owners of these companies are capitalists who are there to make money. Some are owned by overseas hedge fund bankers! They are not there to care, they are there for the money.

You rightly point out that some visits are cut back to 15 minutes. For many this will mean take your medication, bye. Let's not forget That many of this people have had other services cut, like meals on wheels, day centres etc. So for them, the only human contact they have is with their carer, who possibly barely speaks English and can barely communicate with the person they are caring for. For me, it's more than a disgrace, it should be labelled a breach of human rights.
there is no dignity in getting old any more.

Tories, like hunt, should be made to experience these services first hand, for a month at least IE being made to stay at-home and at the mercy of an average carer or being confined to a hospital bed or something to show them what others have to experience. 
It takes a lot to raise my blood pressure. This makes me incandescent with rage.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 27, 2018)

Agree there is a lot of money to be made and it largely comes from the exploitation of others as usual. It's an absolute racket too with wages kept low across the board.

It pisses me off because all of my training tells me about the importance of dignity, and how everything needs to be person centred. Rightly so. This fall's down when it comes to money though. I had one client who would have been better off in another service that catered to their exact needs and then the social worker actually told him we were chosen because we pay less. Obviously the individual had little faith after that.

In regards to the low pay and being unskilled. In my last role I was on £7.50 an hour and responsible for support planning, updating social workers, safeguarding of my clients etc. In the morning I could be working with someone with poor mobility and dementia, then with someone with personality disorder, and then someone who just had a bit of debt. Maybe a multi agency meeting in between. So the flexiability alone is a skill which it took me some time to see, and then everything that goes into that to make sure that you're an effective support worker. (Of course there some that do the bare minimum.) When I look back I think it's disgusting that I had to struggle along not being able to put enough aside to give me any real security. No one should have to in any job for that matter.

I absolutely love my job, and I'm actually on an okay wage now with a seemingly decent company. We definitely still need to help others though.

I strongly urge care workers to look into self organisation. My experience is that a lot of bosses are weak as they've not had to face militant workers because most of us are so used to just walking away. You can fight your bosses and force better terms.

Slightly unrelated but its good to see Foster Carers organising too.


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2018)

yield said:


> Careline is a community alarm service, usually provided by local government, housing association or a charity. I worked for the local borough one for 14 years until I was made redundant a few months ago.
> 
> Policy there was if someone was on their own then we would call the LAS or other emergency serivce, district nurse, carers  etc as required for them.
> 
> If someone had had a fall and a carer was with them we'd suggest they call the LAS themselves, if able, as the LAS would prefer an eyewitness account of how the fall happened. Whether they'd slipped, passed out, injuries sustained etc.



The Careline here is responsive, IE if someone calls, we visit as opposed to calling neighbours, family, friends, LAS etc. And if we can get the person up, we do.

Response time depends on area, traffic etc. But could reckon on 30 minutes on average. The ambulances have got a lot quicker recently but can still reckon on 90 minutes to 2hours for a non life threatening case and we are saving an ambulance for a more important job


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 27, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> I strongly urge care workers to look into self organisation. My experience is that a lot of bosses are weak as they've not had to face militant workers because most of us are so used to just walking away. You can fight your bosses and force better terms.



The snag is (as friend found) that being mostly 'zero hours' then anyone who 'rocks the boat' risks not getting much / any work and the wages are so shit and unpredictable that many people in the job feel they can't afford union membership anyway.

blargh.

:flamethrower:


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2018)

If they knew about unions, and some wouldn't, they would feel to scared to join it.


----------



## yield (May 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The Careline here is responsive, IE if someone calls, we visit as opposed to calling neighbours, family, friends, LAS etc. And if we can get the person up, we do.
> 
> Response time depends on area, traffic etc. But could reckon on 30 minutes on average. The ambulances have got a lot quicker recently but can still reckon on 90 minutes to 2hours for a non life threatening case and we are saving an ambulance for a more important job


Sort of the same as where I worked. As I was also a sheltered housing officer I'd attend the sheltered schemes during the day and early evening. The few remaining council carers would be asked to attend non-sheltered during the day, and all calls at night, on "no reponse" calls and if the situation was uncertain, which is frequently was. We weren't officially trained to lift though.

Good to know that ambulance response times have improved. Friday and Saturday nights were always bad.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 27, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The snag is (as friend found) that being mostly 'zero hours' then anyone who 'rocks the boat' risks not getting much / any work and the wages are so shit and unpredictable that many people in the job feel they can't afford union membership anyway.
> 
> blargh.
> 
> :flamethrower:



That's where getting the numbers together is key really, and there are other tactics that people can use. A lot of it comes down to people now knowing their rights.

The mainstream unions are rubbish and not interested in these battles anyway. They are absolutely hobbled by their own bureaucratic issues and won't work with everyone.

We have the BCWN in Bristol who will work with anyone regardless of their membership status. The aim is to give workers the skills to organise for themselves and only become directly involved when and if they want the BCWN too.

I understand that it's very much a case of changing the mindset of workers, but I do think it can happen. About 80 percent of my direct family work in health I think, and while my older family members are as you describe, the younger ones are a bit more militant. I think the older ones have more to lose and are set in their ways. They also own their houses. The younger ones are a bit more fiesty, have nothing to lose and aren't  as beat down.

This isn't to say there isn't militiancy throughout all the age groups. I just think if we can win the hearts and minds of younger carers we stand a bigger chance of pulling others in. It won't change overnight.


----------



## hash tag (May 27, 2018)

On the other hand, in the year leading up to his retirement, a colleague was very militant/vocal, more than anyone I know.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 27, 2018)

hash tag said:


> On the other hand, in the year leading up to his retirement, a colleague was very militant/vocal, more than anyone I know.



Yes this is true. I definitely don't want to make out that it is an age thing necessarily so I've probably worded that last bit badly.

It's probably more a case of where people are at in their lives than anything. Though I've just recently met with some workers from all different ages and different backgrounds so that doesn't even ring true.

Enough ranting from me today.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2018)

Yesterday, Mrs Smith calls, Help! The story is she was discharged from hospital yesterday, she can barely sit up, yet alone stand, she has no care package, can I get her a drink. Listening 
to her symptoms, I wanted to call an ambulance, she declined. I put an urgent call through to her doctor for a home visit and to social services for a care package. Social services, yep, we will 
sort it. Went to see her got her a cuppa, water and meds, called doctor; oh yes, how is Mrs Smith I know her well sort of stuff, Ill get doctor to call her. Social services update they will get her some 
food in (the woman has not eaten for a day or two and is very weak). Whilst I was with her I threw away a box of cold chicken and chips lying around and a ping meal, neither of which she fancied or could sort.
She was very grateful for tea, water and meds.
Follows this up in afternoon....someone dropped by and left her some food in the kitchen, did not help her with meds or get her a drink.
Calls Doctor back, someone will visit tomorrow. Calls social services back, yes we got her an emergency visit sorted out and care package has to be sorted by doctor. The doctor will not sort this
until after they have visited....how hard can it be, how inhmane is the system?

Yesterday, gets a call from Mrs Jones carer, Mrs J is on the floor. I visit straight from previous client. Mrs Jones is sitting on the floor counting dust mites or similar. Come on Mrs j, lets get you up.
She is very obstructive (abusive) to say the least. After a few attempts and long chats, I resort to the ambulance service. More long talks and chats...anyway, we find out through various means, 
that she was discharged from hospital the previous day. There is no way she is fit to live at home alone, even with a care package and she goes straight back to hospital. What a waste of lots of peoples
time and money, not to mention risk to client!!! Mad, feeling very very mad and sad about the whole thing. The poor ambulance crew, yet now I see our lovely government want to take pressure of
the hospitals and give it to the ambulance service. The ambulance crew who attended the last call were magnificent.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 1, 2018)

That sounds heartbreaking. How frustrating. Sorry hash tag


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 1, 2018)

Blimey hash tag it sounds like you are up against it as well as your clients. Keep going though, the system will be even more fkd without people like you in there.

I'm caring for my 94 year old uncle at the mo. I won't start just now about the difficulties we endure because I'm still reeling from your post. The thread title says it all.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 1, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm fine, just furious at the revolving door in hospitals. Want to go home? yes. Next day we are scraping them up or sending them right back to hospital. It's little skin of
my nose. It's not good for the client and creates so much unnecessary work for a variety of people, hospitals, ambulances, social services........


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2018)

I get the impression BBC are covering care homes in the news for the next few days

Private care homes 'will be held to account' - Care homes 'will be held to account'


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I get the impression BBC are covering care homes in the news for the next few days
> 
> Private care homes 'will be held to account' - Care homes 'will be held to account'


That's Northern Ireland, all care homes in England are regulated already. Is it the case that private care is generally not inspected in NI?


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm in the process of diplomatically causing trouble for an organisation that are responsible for bullying my ex clients. If some Urbans would like to be involved then get in touch.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 14, 2018)

BBC iPlayer - BBC Scotland Investigates - 2018: 5. Breaking Point


----------



## yield (Jul 28, 2018)

Danger And Despair Inside Cambian Group, Britain's Largest Private Child Care Home Provider
Big rewards for investors and executives, “chaos” and “unhygienic” conditions for children.
July 26, 2018


> Britain’s largest care home provider was in a tailspin — missed profit targets, ballooning debts, cratering stock price. So executives at Cambian Group plc, which bills taxpayers millions to look after disadvantaged children, came up with a plan: Cut spending and fill beds.
> 
> Consultants came in to review Cambian’s “cost management”. A “turnaround specialist” renowned for slashing expenses at corporate giants joined the board. Executives pushed staff to tighten their budgets and to hit occupancy targets in order to, as one memo put it, become “more efficient and agile” and “remain attractive to investors”.





> The plan worked. In the past two years Cambian’s stock has tripled, and it cleared more than £192 million in revenue last year.
> 
> But while Cambian has reaped the benefits of its corporate recovery, young people in its care have endured decrepit conditions and even suffered violent assaults, a BuzzFeed News investigation has found. Documents and interviews show vulnerable kids forced to share close quarters with dangerous peers, rooms marred by vomit spatter and broken furniture, and homes spiralling out of control under the watch of poorly trained staff.


Maddening


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 31, 2018)

Carers strike against plans which would 'reduce them to poverty'

Carers strike against plans which would 'reduce them to poverty'

Brum Council at it again after losing a costly drawn out battle with Refuse Collectors last year.


----------



## treelover (Jul 31, 2018)

> * Fears cash-strapped council may cut services for vulnerable children *
> Northamptonshire county council scrambles to save £70m amid warnings even core services are at risk
> 
> Fears cash-strapped council may cut services for vulnerable children


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 29, 2018)

Verminous Nurse steals almost £100k from someone she was ‘caring’ for 


Care home boss who stole £98k struck off


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2018)

I spoke to someone in the care home where I used to work recently. There is a staff crisis going on, with a real recruitment problem. The wages are shit and don't attract the best candidates. People don't stay for long. So they end up paying out more for agency staff.
Sounds very stressful for the long term staff who are still there - so there are lots of plans being made to leave. They will soon lose all their best staff.

I still feel disloyal for escaping - but so much happier, better paid and less stressed since.


----------



## Edie (Sep 3, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I spoke to someone in the care home where I used to work recently. There is a staff crisis going on, with a real recruitment problem. The wages are shit and don't attract the best candidates. People don't stay for long. So they end up paying out more for agency staff.
> Sounds very stressful for the long term staff who are still there - so there are lots of plans being made to leave. They will soon lose all their best staff.
> 
> I still feel disloyal for escaping - but so much happier, better paid and less stressed since.


Privately owned care home? A lot are. And those at the top cream off so much money it’s untrue.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 3, 2018)

Edie said:


> Privately owned care home? A lot are. And those at the top cream off so much money it’s untrue.


No its a religious owned charity. I find it hard to imagine how any company can make a profit - except by screwing their staff and residents.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2018)

I think this is true not just of care homes but much of the care industry...if sheltered housing officers still exist, their conditions have got worse and quality of staff not so good. When I started sheltered housing officers were residential, which have mostly long since gone. My own field has had a nightmare requiring staff...


----------



## lazythursday (Sep 3, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> No its a religious owned charity. I find it hard to imagine how any company can make a profit - except by screwing their staff and residents.


I got my dad into a care home a few months ago which seems genuinely good - has a nice vibe, CQC rated outstanding. Run by a charity that has about a dozen homes. Some of the other homes in the area I looked at were awful, and often cost even more. So I reckon it's possible to provide good care even in the current system if you're not focused on profit.


----------



## Edie (Sep 3, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I got my dad into a care home a few months ago which seems genuinely good - has a nice vibe, CQC rated outstanding. Run by a charity that has about a dozen homes. Some of the other homes in the area I looked at were awful, and often cost even more. So I reckon it's possible to provide good care even in the current system if you're not focused on profit.


Glad for your Dad. I’ve been in some shocking ones.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 3, 2018)

Edie said:


> Privately owned care home? A lot are. And those at the top cream off so much money it’s untrue.



In the older persons sector that is less and less true, unless you run a high end operation solely focused on self funders willing/able to spend upwards of £1,500 pw for a bed.

If you run a business mostly funded from local authority bed rates, it is increasingly difficult, which is why so many are going to the wall or the owners are closing them. Nigh on impossible to run a medium sized care home (20-50 beds) of any quality for rates of £350 - £450 per week.

LD/MH is a different proposition, plenty of money in that game still.


----------



## ash (Sep 3, 2018)

Edie said:


> Glad for your Dad. I’ve been in some shocking ones.


Me too answer then checked the CQC absolutely found their good or above !!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2018)

Yet another damning report 
One in five care homes 'not good enough'


----------



## crossthebreeze (Sep 18, 2018)

This article is utterly heartbreaking, and I suspect this sort of thing happens to a lot of disabled and elderly people.
*Housebound 84-year-old man spends three days on the floor after a fall because carers aren't allowed to pick him up*


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 29, 2018)

This might be of interest to some of our members here. We are also hoping that people will do things locally to them too. 

"Stand up to mencap" Bristol, 27.10.2018


----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Yet another damning report
> One in five care homes 'not good enough'



Only one in five that's  not too bad; I'm surprised it's   pretty much not five out of five


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2018)

crossthebreeze said:


> This article is utterly heartbreaking, and I suspect this sort of thing happens to a lot of disabled and elderly people.
> *Housebound 84-year-old man spends three days on the floor after a fall because carers aren't allowed to pick him up*



I wouldn't blame the carers for that. If the photo is of Arthur he looks big. No use of legs and wheelchair bound he would be difficult to assist up. It's wrong he was down for so long. It's wrong the ambulance took all that time, but the system is wrong/broken.
i am often called out by carers to get someone up. It grates when the person is small, could assist and would take little effort, but, carers are notctrained to do that and could hurt themselves or the client. Sad but true.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, the carers that look after me dad at his own home say that if a client falls, they call an ambulance and wait for them to attend. They then call their supervisor, in case other calls have to be re-arranged to another carer, or retimed depending on who is available to cover.
In North Wales, so sometimes that ambulance can be more than "just a few minutes" - the lady who has her lunch call just before me dad, has had several falls recently.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 1, 2018)

Easy to say in retrospect, but I would have knocked on the doors of all the neighbours until I had enough people to lift him.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2018)

Councils buying care 'on the cheap'

Local authorities are not paying enough for care and peoples care is suffering. Not to mention the newish guidelines which more people than ever before do not qualify for care/funding.
So whats new?


----------



## treelover (Oct 25, 2018)

Do you have a link to the new guidelines?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2018)

treelover said:


> Do you have a link to the new guidelines?


hash tag


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2018)

treelover said:


> Do you have a link to the new guidelines?


why not quote the post you desire an answer to, or tag the poster, so the person you ask knows you've asked?


----------



## treelover (Oct 25, 2018)

Tx


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2018)

Home care: delivering personal care and practical support to older people living in their own homes | Guidance and guidelines | NICE

Care and support: what's changing?

* 2.1 How to find out if you’re eligible for a deferred payment agreement*
Deferred payment agreements will suit some people’s circumstances better than others’ and not everyone will be eligible. You should be eligible for a deferred payment agreement if:


you are receiving care in a care home (or you are going to move into one soon)
you own your own home (unless your partner or certain others live there)
you have savings and investments of less than £23,250 (not including the value of your home or your pension pot)
Get in touch with your local council to find out about your circumstances and whether you might be eligible for a deferred payment agreement.

Councils may charge a fee to set up a deferred payment agreement and can also charge interest on the amount that is owed to them.

A deferred payment agreement is only one way to pay for care. To find out more about the options available, you can speak to a financial adviser or seek advice from an independent organisation.

Your council will be able to direct you to where you can find out more about this type of advice.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 31, 2018)

Line 18: 'Victorian' care system is failing the vulnerable


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2018)

Another given a warning, putting 13,000 people at risk Major home care provider future 'at risk'


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 6, 2018)

They treat their staff like absolute shit too. I'm sure much or that money has been squirreled away nicely.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm sure it has. I tried to find out who owned them but ran out of time to search properly.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 6, 2018)

hash tag said:


> I'm sure it has. I tried to find out who owned them but ran out of time to search properly.


Allied Healthcare? I think that's *Carl Michael BROWN.*


----------



## treelover (Nov 6, 2018)

Care system  may be a disgrace, but i cannot think of one national event that has been called by the left, civil society, etc.

10 people came to the last meeting hosted by disabled and sick people here.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2018)

treelover said:


> Care system  may be a disgrace, but i cannot think of one national event that has been called by the left, civil society, etc.
> 
> 10 people came to the last meeting hosted by disabled and sick people here.



Oh fuck off


----------



## treelover (Nov 6, 2018)

Go on then, a major event similar to the scale , say UAF, put resources into.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2018)

treelover said:


> Go on then, a major event similar to the scale , say UAF, put resources into.



Go on then what?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 6, 2018)

BristolEcho said:


> They treat their staff like absolute shit too. I'm sure much or that money has been squirreled away nicely.


I worked for them years ago and they 'actively encouraged whistle blowing' . Yeh, fucking right. I lost count how many times I brought to their attention abuse of service users with nothing ever done. The more things I brought to their attention the less hours I got. Wankers.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 6, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Oh fuck off





treelover said:


> Go on then, a major event similar to the scale , say UAF, put resources into.


 Any chance of a bit of co operation, encouragement and solidarity here?
Any chance we can fight the shitty care 'system' rather than each other?


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Any chance of a bit of co operation, encouragement and solidarity here?
> Any chance we can fight the shitty care 'system' rather than each other?



Yeah sure, but this endless negativity from treelover isn’t helpful. I work my arse off in disability/mental health campaigning, and having constant carps about what *isnt* being done is frustrating to read.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Any chance of a bit of co operation, encouragement and solidarity here?
> Any chance we can fight the shitty care 'system' rather than each other?



I also work fucking hard to develop joint action between care staff and us untermenschen, so I’m not going to be lectured about ‘co-operation’


----------



## treelover (Nov 6, 2018)

No one is criticizing you, its about the priorities and focus of the liberal left, etc.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2018)

Apart from more money, I would have everyone in a given trust sharing money rather than them all working independently to make the most of their allocation. It seems like a doctor is happy not to do too much, sometimes telling the patient to go home and call 999 if anything changes, which looks like its pushing the financial burden on to the hospital. To meet targets and reduce costs, the hospital pushes people out before they are ready for it and before they have a care plan in place. Quite often these people end up back in hospital within 24 hours of last discharge. This is all wasting money at the patients expense.
if the doctors shared budgets with the hospital and social services would they not work harder at keeping people out-of hospital? 
It would certainly help the patient and costs if everyone worked together a little bit smarter and talked a lot more.
as for carers and care homes, they are severely under funded.
a daily visit by a person like meals on wheels (remember them) was certainly good for a person's mental well being as well as diet/physical well-being.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2018)

Stop the detention of people with autism & learning disability’s in ATU’s


Too many people with Autism and learning disabilities are detained in Assessment and Treatment Units (ATUs), some end up being put in seclusion units, this needs to stop.


Petition: Stop the detention of people with autism & learning disability’s in ATU’s


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 7, 2018)

treelover said:


> No one is criticizing you, its about the priorities and focus of the liberal left, etc.


 Who are this nebulous left? is there any one focus? Who are you talking about? Please be clearer.

Surely this is just divide and rule going on here. Social care v Health service.  Those who can afford care v those who can't. Those who qualify for help v those who don't. Everyone just scrabbling around to get the care they and their families need. Local authority v private care providers. Carers struggling to manage on minimum wages. 

Soaring costs v limited resources - this isn't an easy problem for anyone to solve. I don't feel any govt for decades has had any clue how to solve this.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 8, 2018)

Spades

“It’s an abomination. It’s manipulative abuse. The last sentence is especially chilling. They are spinning his experience. Just suppose his experience at the ATU isn’t okay. Where does that leave him psychologically? “They’ve told me this is okay. This doesn’t feel okay”. As his new home will possibly involve lots of medication, physical restraint and hours in seclusion, is it okay for the NAS to try and programme him into compliance.


Let’s be frank, whoever wrote this social story wasn’t thinking about Linda’s son at all. It was done so that the school could feel better about themselves. A gloss to cover their shoddily abusive practice.


When you think so little of the people you’re meant to be caring for, then anything goes.”


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 10, 2018)

Vulnerable children treated ‘like cattle’ in care home system

Vulnerable children are being “treated like cattle” and moved around care homes in England and Wales, with councils routinely inviting companies to compete for the contracts through an online bidding process, experts have said.

A Guardian investigation found evidence of local authorities putting the personal details of children in online adverts, including information about previous sexual abuse and gang involvement, while inviting bids from private companies for their care.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 11, 2018)

It's no way to start a life


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone here like to join a protest on the state of mental health ‘care’?


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 11, 2018)

Good work. Bad day and time for me but will let people know in London. Hope it's a good turn out.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 11, 2018)

Cheers, have created a thread for it:

Mental Health Resistance Network - Protesting Cuts and Coercion


----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2018)

Looks like Allied have funding until the 30th, then curtains? Wandsworth home care provider is at risk | Wandsworth Times


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 14, 2018)

Sometimes it’s alright though. 
Care in the U.K. 
Lots of heroes in there. 
Don’t get the same respect as nurses though


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2018)

*Carer caught on camera stealing money out of elderly dementia patient's purse
*
A carer who was caught on camera stealing money from an elderly dementia sufferer has avoided a jail sentence.

Sophy Retallick was handed a 12-week suspended sentence after she was caught on CCTV taking money from the purse of an 83-year-old known only as Ivy.

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/carer-caught-camera-stealing-money-elderly-dementia-patients-purse-140613268.html


----------



## Friedrich986 (Nov 19, 2018)

Theresa May had a good idea with the 'dementia tax', just the timing was out

She should have won the election first, then tried it.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2018)

Companies running 'inadequate' UK care homes make £113m profit

Meadbank is 5 minutes from me. Still, thats private health care for you


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 24, 2018)

“The bill could result in people being forced to live in care homes when it is not in their best interests nor what they want, simply because it is cheaper and easier for local authorities.”


Law Change Threatens Rights of 300,000 People with Learning Disabilities


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 28, 2018)

Lovely caring care staff lovingly beat the shit out of a mental health patient under their ‘care’ (ie locked up there under the mental health act). 

Hospital patient 'was left with trainer imprints on his body after severe beating', court hears


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2018)

sojourner said:


> It's a pity it's not signposted though Ceej . I didn't know about all the help and financial assistance you could get until about a month before my Dad died. It would have helped enormously.  There's a new drama coming on the telly that looks pertinent for everyone on this thread:
> 
> BBC - Sheridan Smith, Alison Steadman and Sinead Keenan to star in Care, a new drama by Jimmy McGovern and Gillian Juckes for BBC One - Media Centre



it was not as grim as I thought it was going to be or could have been. My experience of this is there are many more revolving doors and much more red tape.
The kitchen assessment was an eye opener (if that happens quite like that, which is not my experience) and the form filling by the client who could not speak her name
yet alone say kettle


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 11, 2018)

Andy was in the area of Camden and Islington Trust when he made an attempt on his life earlier this year. There were no beds. He was left for 30 hours in the A&E department at a local hospital.

“Initially I was sat on one of the stairs in the waiting area. And then they eventually said that I could go into this room which was like a prison cell.

I couldn't shower, I couldn't brush my teeth, I couldn't do anything. I felt completely alone - that feeling of loneliness was really strong and it made me think that I wish the suicide attempt had been successful.”

https://www.itv.com/news/london/2018-12-11/underfunded-understaffed-and-overflowing-with-patients-shocking-state-of-mental-health-services/


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 15, 2018)

Down’s syndrome man in 24-hour care died after staff in Newham failed to treat gangrene

A man with learning disabilities suffered “six months of pain” and an “undignified” death after visiting care staff in Newham failed to get his gangrene treated in time, a damning report has found.

The 56-year-old died in Newham University Hospital after living for months with an infection in 24-hour supported residential care in the borough.

A safeguarding review into his death found that 27 health professionals knew about his infection but did not act appropriately — even when his home became overwhelmed with the smell.

He had no “family, assertive support worker or advocate who argued that things were not improving for him”, which the report said raises questions about failings in the wider safeguarding system in Newham.

The man, named only as “Paul”, had Down’s Syndrome and lived in one-bedroom flat where he was meant to be accompanied by a carer at all times. On at least one occasion a carer did not show up for a shift, the report found.

More than six months before his death, doctors discovered he had a “small blister” on his genitals, believed to have been caused by a “yeast infection, friction burns or pressure sores”.

Later visiting doctors found he had “recurrent skin infections and MRSA”, the report said, but no referrals were made to a learning disability team.

When his infection became so bad he was bedridden, an ambulance was finally called. “Paramedics noticed a strong smell in Paul’s flat, consistent with necrosis [or] dying body tissue”, the report stated.

“It would be an expectation that care staff and managers at the care home would recognise and act upon such a smell. This did not happen.”

Paul spent almost two months in intensive care before he died.

He had a plastic tube inserted down his throat four times, which destroyed his ability to swallow solid food, and underwent at least two operations to remove gangrene.

“Paul suffered great discomfort and quite often pain for more than six months. He experienced indignity and discomfort in hospital despite efforts by many professionals who recognised this and tried to work together to address it,” the report stated.

It added: “He never recovered from the medical problems arising from the gangrene that he developed at home, in the community. This was the reason for his hospital admission, and, in the independent reviewer’s opinion, could have been prevented if there had been more effective earlier collaboration between professionals.”

Paul died on May 30, 2015 from respiratory failure and sepsis.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 15, 2018)

Woman died after all teeth removed

A disabled woman died after having all her teeth removed by a dentist at an NHS trust criticised for its "drastic" full extractions from other vulnerable patients.

"Sadly, it is very common for there to be a lack of communication between healthcare professionals and people with a learning disability and their families," Sarah Coleman, Mencap's health policy officer, said.


----------



## Bavid Dowie (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm looking after a sick old relative and she has been in two private places with the NHS. 
One was dire. The actual place was ok but there were way too few staff and they were just people on minimum wage not trained, a couple of them were not that good at English either.
The one she is in now is great though. Lovely staff and well looked after. They love her because most people are senile but she chats on with them.
It's pretty depressing thinking about the senuls people stuck in the bad ones with nobody looking out for them because they can't really do anything about it being so incapacitated


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2018)

It's difficult to know what to say. Just shocking.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 15, 2018)

Bavid Dowie said:


> I'm looking after a sick old relative and she has been in two private places with the NHS.
> One was dire. The actual place was ok but there were way too few staff and they were just people on minimum wage not trained, a couple of them were not that good at English either.
> The one she is in now is great though. Lovely staff and well looked after. They love her because most people are senile but she chats on with them.
> It's pretty depressing thinking about the senuls people stuck in the bad ones with nobody looking out for them because they can't really do anything about it being so incapacitated


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 15, 2018)

The stories on this thread   

I don't want to 'like' but I've got no response worth typing so just that...


----------



## Bavid Dowie (Dec 15, 2018)

One thing I will say just from my experience is that it does seem very difficult to do. Even with the good ones, it's grim because you are going in to these places to die


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2018)

Scrooge is alive and well...please someone tell me this is not true British care company fines workers £50 for calling in sick


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 23, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Scrooge is alive and well...please someone tell me this is not true British care company fines workers £50 for calling in sick


Just been reading about that.
Cunts


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 26, 2018)

It is hard to imagine someone dying from gangrene in London, their flat stinking from rotting flesh. Yet this is precisely what happened to Paul, a 56-year-old man in Newham. Small blisters were found on his body and six painful months later he was dead.

Paul had Down’s syndrome and, like about 1,200 people with learning disabilities who die each year, his death was avoidable. Sadly, his fate reflects the attitudes of a society that seems oblivious to the suffering of its most disempowered citizens.

This man lived in 24-hour supposed care. Yet when he became bedridden and an ambulance was called, paramedics instantly noticed the stench of decaying body tissue. A safeguarding review found that an astonishing 27 health professionals knew of his infection but failed to act appropriately to save his life.

The terrible death of another person with learning disabilities emerged on the same day as Paul’s story. Rachel Johnston, who had brain damage from meningitis as a child, died after going for dental treatment and having all her teeth pulled out. The BBC reported two other families saying their sons had similar “full dental clearance” by the same health trust when expecting less drastic treatment. “We were very shocked,” said one man’s father. “He was very distressed. He was looking at us, like, ‘what have they done?’”

Two stories on one day offering a snapshot of life, and death, for people with learning disabilities and their families in a supposedly civilised nation. People like my own daughter. People like Harvey Price, mocked by a leading comedian and now on clothing sold online simply owing to the fame of his mother, Katie. And people like Connor Sparrowhawk, a teenager left to drown in a bath in a care unit because of NHS failures. His mother’s brave campaign to spare others such misery prompted a review that found poor care contributing to early deaths. We now know people with learning disabilities die at least two decades earlier than other citizens.

The health secretary did not even bother responding properly in parliament to this review. Meanwhile vast sums are blown locking up hundreds of people with autism and learning disabilities in secure psychiatric units that make their conditions worse, despite it being cheaper and far more effective to care for them in the community.

These are people who are shunted to the fringe of society, abused on the streets, ignored in discussions on diversity, swept aside in the social care debate, the butt of crass jokes, stripped of basic rights, dying from indifference and dehumanised. Yet no one seems to really care apart from their desperate families.


Life appears to be cheap if you have learning difficulties


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2018)

^^^^so sad, so true. ^^^^


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 26, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> ... These are people who are shunted to the fringe of society, abused on the streets, ignored in discussions on diversity, swept aside in the social care debate, the butt of crass jokes, stripped of basic rights, dying from indifference and dehumanised.



Civilized nation etc
Nobody likes it but somehow we keep voting for it.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 26, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> Civilized nation etc
> Nobody likes it but somehow we keep voting for it.



What vote was this?


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 26, 2018)

Votes for governments that make sure it happens. Not by me, not by you I assume, somehow it goes on anyway because there aren't the resources available to make sure it doesn't. Govt policy, made by govts we collectively somehow keep voting for. (Govts made up of members we elect, aiming at manifestos they publish and explicitly support, all done fairly publicly and put to popular votes on a regular basis)


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 26, 2018)

treelover said:


> Care system  may be a disgrace, but i cannot think of one national event that has been called by the left, civil society, etc.
> 
> 10 people came to the last meeting hosted by disabled and sick people here.


oh gawd, you're back in full 'but what are the Left going to do about it?' territory.
Not helpful


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 26, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Apart from more money, I would have everyone in a given trust sharing money rather than them all working independently to make the most of their allocation. It seems like a doctor is happy not to do too much, sometimes telling the patient to go home and call 999 if anything changes, which looks like its pushing the financial burden on to the hospital. To meet targets and reduce costs, the hospital pushes people out before they are ready for it and before they have a care plan in place. Quite often these people end up back in hospital within 24 hours of last discharge. This is all wasting money at the patients expense.
> if the doctors shared budgets with the hospital and social services would they not work harder at keeping people out-of hospital?
> It would certainly help the patient and costs if everyone worked together a little bit smarter and talked a lot more.
> as for carers and care homes, they are severely under funded.
> a daily visit by a person like meals on wheels (remember them) was certainly good for a person's mental well being as well as diet/physical well-being.


agreed with all that, and I would add that the 2012 reorg Act made things much, much worse,in that they made it much, much harder for primary and secondary care to work seamlessly together. Often, they are practically working against each other


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 27, 2018)

Tbh I wish the left would fuck off from disability/MH activism.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 27, 2018)

And if they could kindly take their manoeuvring, posturing, red-brown shite with them that would be most helpful. 

Honestly, watching ‘left-wing’ activists throw their weight around meetings, defend racists, big up shite like RT, collobarate with the fucking SWP rape cult, try to press gang disabled people into their electioneering. 

Seriously wish they would properly fuck off.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 27, 2018)

The achievements made by actual disabled/ill people (and/or their families) far outstrip anything ‘the left’ has done for us. Bullocks to them.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 27, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Tbh I wish the left would fuck off from disability/MH activism.


not all us 'left' are like those swappie pains in the arse, tbf


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 2, 2019)

Streathamite said:


> not all us 'left' are like those swappie pains in the arse, tbf



When you say ‘left’ - you mean people who would be described as left wing (of which I guess I’d be included), or ‘The Left’ (which treelover , for reasons I can’t fathom, seems desperate to want to put their dirty paws even more into our struggles)


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 7, 2019)

The Mail on Sunday 6Jan 2019


JULIE NEWCOMBE CO-FOUNDER OF RIGHTFUL LIVES


My autistic son Jamie spent 19 months in five different hospitals being over-medicated, horribly restrained and held in seclusion. During one incident, his arm was broken but he was not taken to A&E for 24 hours.

It was a nightmare. Yet I was shocked when I discovered this was not an isolated case. I found other families going through exactly what we had been through – and even worse.

But despite Government promises, nothing seems to change. Innocent people are locked away for years without care or treatment. Many suffer human rights abuses. It is all paid for by the NHS out of taxpayers’ money. This is state-funded abuse.

When I founded Rightful Lives with two other parents to explore the rights of autistic people and people with learning disabilities, we were flooded with responses. There were stories of avoidable and early deaths, abuses in the care and health systems, and endless marginalisation of families.

Instead of the NHS wasting vast sums locking people up, the cash should shift to local authority budgets and be ringfenced so they can have homes and support in local communities, which is usually cheaper.

The role of the private sector, which now owns more than half the inpatient beds, needs to be examined because they are making huge profits out of misery.

The Health Secretary’s pathetic response to this newspaper’s campaign has been to order yet another review, which does not report until next year.

We have heard it all before. We know what needs doing – so why not do it now before more children die, more teenagers have limbs broken, and more families are torn apart?


PressReader.com - Connecting People Through News


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 22, 2019)

Care homes could profit from locking up vulnerable patients under new law

Chris Smyth, Health Editor

January 22 2019, 12:01am, The Times

The government has said that the proposals will “reform a broken system”

...........................................................................


Vulnerable people will be detained for years and care home managers who could profit will be involved in the decisions, charities and campaigners warn.

Rushed government reforms designed to save money embed a “worrying conflict of interest” at the heart of rulings on depriving people with dementia, learning disabilities and mental illness of their liberty, it is feared.

In a letter to The Times, 13 charities and rights groups say that hundreds of thousands of people risk “exploitation and abuse” by changes tripling the time they can be detained without review.

Since a Supreme Court decision in 2014, anyone under continuous supervision who would not be allowed to walk out of the door of a hospital or care home must have such restrictions approved under what are known as Deprivation of Liberty Safeguards, or Dols. However, approvals take more than four months on average and 48,000 people wait more than a year for a decision from two independent assessors, who are appointed by local councils.

Ministers estimate that clearing the backlog under existing law would cost £2 billion and have put forward a streamlined system in a Mental Capacity (Amendment) Bill, which is being considered by the House of Commons.


Charities including Mind, the National Autistic Society and the Alzheimer’s Society say that their concerns have been ignored. The bill would create “an entirely unfit new system of protection”, they warn in today’s letter.


“Alarmingly, the bill proposes to triple the time that people can be deprived of their liberty without review (from one to three years),” they say. “The bill also creates a worrying conflict of interest for care home managers, giving them a greater role in the assessment process.”

Care home managers would have more responsibility for arranging key assessments and deciding whether residents can access advocacy. Ministers say that local authorities would have the final say. Independent hospitals could approve Dols themselves.

About half of 227,000 Dols approved each year are for people with dementia. Jeremy Hughes, head of the Alzheimer’s Society, said: “Under the proposals people with dementia find themselves in a worrying situation, unable to comment [honestly] on the quality of the care they receive, because care home managers would be in charge of asking residents about their care. This . . . creates a potential conflict of interest.”

Sam Grant, of Liberty, said: “This bill is in essence a cost-cutting exercise, which removes vital safeguards necessary to ensure people, who for whatever reason might lack capacity to make decisions, are not abused, mistreated or ignored. The government must fix the bill, or put hundreds of thousands of vulnerable people at risk.”

Barbara Keeley, shadow minister for mental health, said: “This government is prepared to put the interests of private care providers making millions from detaining vulnerable people ahead of the human rights of those being detained.”

The Department for Health and Social Care said: “Our bill will reform a broken system and ensure vulnerable people can more quickly access legal protections. We have listened carefully to feedback from stakeholders and parliamentarians and made amendments, including excluding care home managers from granting authorisations or completing assessments. This will ensure all applications are independently scrutinised.”


Care homes could profit from locking up vulnerable patients under new law


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 23, 2019)

Vulnerable dementia patients could be locked up for three years without review under ‘rushed’ government reform

Bill ‘creates a worrying conflict of interest for care home managers, giving them a greater role in the assessment process’, charities warn

Alex Matthews-King Health
The Independent


People with mental health conditions, learning disabilities and dementia could be locked away for as long as three years without a review under “rushed” reforms put forward by the government.

Charities have expressed dismay at changes to deprivation of liberty safeguards, used to ensure people without capacity to consent to their care are not detained inappropriately.

They warn the measures would create “worrying conflicts of interest” by giving care home operators a greater role in the reviews and assessing whether their paying residents are receiving good care.

Organisations, including Mind, Liberty, Parkinson’s UK, and the National Autistic Society were among 13 to sign a letter to The Times, which said that the Mental Capacity (Amendment) Bill being considered by MPs would create “an entirely unfit new system of protection”.

It said: “Alarmingly, the bill proposes to triple the time that people can be deprived of their liberty without review (from one to three years) while not doing enough to guarantee that all patients have access to independent and impartial advocates.”

It added: “The result is a rushed, incomplete and unworkable bill that will replace one dysfunctional system with another.”

A 2014 Supreme Court ruling enshrined deprivation of liberty safeguards (DoLS) in the Mental Capacity Act 2005, to ensure independent oversight of the powers in care homes and hospitals so they’re used in patients’ best interests.

Council-appointed independent assessors are responsible for reviewing DoLS decisions, however they take on average four months to complete – while 48,000 people have waited more than a year for a decision.

The government’s proposed changes are intended to streamline this process, however critics have said it is cost-cutting at the expense of vulnerable people.

Half of the 227,000 DoLS approved each year are for people with dementia, and Jeremy Hughes, head of the Alzheimer’s Society told The Times: “Under the proposals people with dementia find themselves in a worrying situation, unable to comment [honestly] on the quality of the care they receive, because care home managers would be in charge of asking residents about their care.

The Department for Health and Social Care said: “Our bill will reform a broken system and ensure vulnerable people can more quickly access legal protections. We have listened carefully to feedback from stakeholders and parliamentarians and made amendments, including excluding care home managers from granting authorisations or completing assessments. This will ensure all applications are independently scrutinised.”


Vulnerable patients could be locked up for three years without review under ‘rushed’ government reforms


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 23, 2019)

Care home worker videos HERSELF abusing elderly man with dementia


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 23, 2019)

Tyrone Givans, 32, was found hanged in his cell at the prison on February 26.

The profoundly deaf inmate had handed himself into Islington police on February 5 after causing ABH, but threatened to kill himself if jailed.

However, his comments were recorded as a threat to self-harm, not take his own life, and he was held at Pentonville on remand – without his hearing aids.

The jury delivered a narrative determination at St Pancras Coroner’s Court on Tuesday, which stated: “[Tyrone] had significant and long-standing mental health problems, including depression and anxiety – he also suffered from chronic alcoholism, substance abuse [and] he was profoundly deaf.

“We find, throughout his custody, these issues were insufficiently processed and addressed by the prison and healthcare services.

“We find communication between members of staff inconsistent and unsatisfactory.

“We find that the IT systems used for storing prisoners’ records was inadequate, and best practice and established procedure was not followed,

“Collectively, these factors resulted in Tyrone Givans’ needs not being met and contributed to his death.”

Tyrone Givans’ inquest: Family says ‘failures’ of Pentonville and Care UK ‘contributed’ to death


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2019)

The care home my mum was in is one of 28 care homes in my city that CQC found either inadequate or requiring improvement.
I have no doubt that my mum's health was worsened by her admittance to her care home and that it hastened her death.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Shechemite (Jan 24, 2019)

Financial irregularities at home where teenager killed herself, inquest told

Manager says he resigned over ‘reckless’ sacking of therapists at mental health care home

Robert Booth, Wed 23 Jan 2019 18.40


Financial irregularities were uncovered at a care home where a 19-year-old with bipolar disorder killed herself after cost cutting and a change of management which sparked staff fears that someone might die, an inquest has heard.

Sophie Bennett was found dead in her bathroom in May 2016 at the Lancaster Lodge mental health facility in Richmond, south-west London, after upheaval at the managing charity that was led by Elly Jansen, an internationally renowned figure in mental healthcare who also owned the premises.

Vincent Hill, who managed the home between 2011 and January 2016, told an inquest at West London coroner’s court how he resigned in protest at an abrupt decision to sack the residents’ psychological therapists, which he described as “absolutely reckless”.

Art therapists and Hill’s own clinical supervisor were also laid off, and a service evaluated as “good” by the Care Quality Commission declined to “inadequate”. Hill said it became a “bullying, insensitive, neglectful and dictatorial regime”. The changes came after the appearance of a “financial timebomb” in the organisation, said Caoilfhionn Gallagher QC, appearing for the Bennett family.

Hill said the sackings were ordered by another manager carrying out Jansen’s orders despite the fact that “the psychologists were critical to the patients’ recovery”.

Hill said a “boot camp” system was introduced for the facility’s eight or nine residents after he was replaced and the level of care declined rapidly. Some parents resorted to staying overnight at the home to keep their children safe, he said, and three residents were taken to hospital “at breaking point”. One parent complained they were “absolutely flabbergasted at the level of neglect”, the inquest heard, and a member of staff sent an email confessing they were “afraid that someone might die by the damage I caused”.

Explaining the context to these changes, Hill said: “The existing CEO began to find what he believed were financial irregularities. Simultaneous to that, those people who were on the board were basically ousted by Elly Jansen, who threatened to pull the plug on all of the homes if they didn’t resign.”

Jansen was not on the board of the charity Richmond Psychosocial Foundation International (RPFI), which ran the home, but John Taylor, the coroner, told the jury she was “more or less top of the pyramid of RPFI”.

Five months before Bennett killed herself, the charity appointed an auditor to examine the performance of its three homes, which was then presented to Jansen.

“Elly was very interested in my view on how close or far away each unit was to be able to maintain itself financially,” Duncan Lawrence, the auditor, told the inquest in a statement.

Jansen’s attitude to the residents was also called into question. Gallagher said that when two of the residents fled the home towards the river, Jansen said in an internal email that “two habitually manipulative girls ran off to the Thames without jumping in, which normally means getting hospitalised by the police, sectioned and returning during the next few days, having terrorised the group and terrified the staff”. She described residents as being engaged in a “campaign”.

Hill said this was “a very unfair way to talk about people with a mental health problem”.

Bennett, from Tooting, was also autistic and had anxiety disorder. She had attempted overdoses and had been discovered in 2015 trying to strangle herself while in hospital. She killed herself around four months after the cost-cutting began and she was told she would have to move to another facility.

Paul Spencer, counsel for RPFI, put it to Hill that “there is a funding crisis and there has been in the social care sector for many years” and that “difficult decisions”, including staff cuts, sometimes had to be made.

Hill accepted that could be the case, but said that was no reason to have an abrupt transition which would affect clinical care of vulnerable people.

The inquest continues.


In the UK, Samaritans can be contacted on 116 123 and the domestic violence helpline is 0808 2000 247. In Australia, the crisis support service Lifeline is 13 11 14 and the national family violence counselling service is 1800 737 732. In the US, the suicide prevention lifeline is 1-800-273-8255 and the domestic violence hotline is 1-800-799-SAFE (7233). Other international helplines can be found at www.befrienders.org


Financial irregularities at care home where teenager killed herself, inquest told


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 24, 2019)

Nurse who dragged dementia patient, 88, along corridor to carry out unpaid work


----------



## yield (Jan 24, 2019)

unremittingly bleak


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 28, 2019)

Rapist care worker 'gave autistic woman HIV in nursing home sex attack'


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 28, 2019)

Inquest opens into death of woman at Basildon mental health unit


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you for your posts. Its such grim reading so I can't  press 'like' but I appreciate the links. 
IT is a disgrace and I'm glad you are posting it.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 29, 2019)

Leeds support worker shocked after client's death, inquest jury told

This was my friends brother. She had to crowdfund in order to raise money for legal representation at the inquest as families don’t get legal aid.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2019)

Does anyone get much in the way of legal aid these days?


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 29, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Does anyone get much in the way of legal aid these days?



Is that a question or a comment?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Is that a question or a comment?


 Bit of both I suppose.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 29, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Bit of both I suppose.



I don’t know who gets legal aid and in what circumstances 

I don’t understand what you’re gettinh at with the comment aspect of your question. 

She had to sell raffle tickets in order to afford representation into her dead brothers inquest.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I don’t know who gets legal aid and in what circumstances
> 
> I don’t understand what you’re gettinh at with the comment aspect of your question.
> 
> She had to sell raffle tickets in order to afford representation into her dead brothers inquest.


All I'm saying is it's not nice  but not unique either. Nevermind


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 29, 2019)

Right you are


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 30, 2019)

Access to justice for families


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 30, 2019)

Hospital with 20 staff suspensions used 'shocking' restraint
Poppy Noor, Wed 30 Jan 2019 


The mother of a teenage girl with mental health needs has complained about the “shocking” use of restraint at a hospital where 20 members of staff were suspended this month.

Kelly Wilthew says her daughter was lifted from her bed by her wrists and ankles and slammed on the floor while at West Lane hospital in Middlesbrough, leaving her in agonising pain.

“She was screaming saying she was hurt and she was bleeding … I knew it was wrong but we were completely helpless,” she said.

Wilthew says her then 17-year-old daughter, Faith, should not have been restrained on her front due to a hole in her stomach caused by a stoma, the result of an operation to deal with a tumour. Restraining individuals with a stoma can lead to significant and even life-threatening complications.

After a review of restraint techniques, staff were given a beanbag to reduce the impact of restraint on Wilthew’s spine and stomach. This advice was only temporarily followed, say Wilthew and her daughter.

Faith Wilthew, now 18, said the experience left her feeling like she was nothing.

“They kind of treated me like an animal. They would just lift and move me whatever way they wanted to. They definitely did not listen to me,” she said.

Her mother claims inexperienced agency staff were brought in to plug gaps at the Middlesbrough hospital, who were ill-equipped to deal with her daughter’s needs.

On one occasion, Wilthew says an agency staff worker ran out screaming when her daughter was found with a ligature around her neck, despite being in a unit for young people with mental health needs.

On another occasion in December 2017, a letter seen by the Guardian shows that Wilthew complained to managers that staff had left her daughter with a broken arm overnight.

She describes the experience as having been a “living nightmare”.

“I won’t sugarcoat it, it was horrendous. It destroyed the whole family and we’re only starting to pick up the pieces now,” said Wilthew.

Responding to the claims, Elizabeth Moody, the director of nursing and governance at Tees, Esk and Wear Valleys NHS foundation trust, said: “We are aware that Faith’s family were unhappy with the care and treatment she received while she was an inpatient at West Lane hospital.

“At the time we worked with them to try and resolve the issues … We are sorry that they still feel unhappy about her experience on the ward.”

The family were unsurprised by reports that 20 staff have been suspended. Concerns date back as far as 2013, when an investigation took place in response to concerns around safety. No significant issues were raised in the report.

A subsequent inspection in June 2018 raised concerns over increasing use of restraint on Newberry ward, where Wilthew was a patient, and on the Westwood ward. The report raised concerns over low staffing levels and inadequate safety at the hospital.

The Tees, Esk and Wear Valleys Trust has published a statement confirming that concerns over non-approved techniques were being used to move patients had led to the suspensions, adding: “Concerns were raised that some procedures and guidelines were not being followed correctly. Our patients are our priority and we responded quickly to these concerns. We are currently carrying out a full and thorough investigation.”

Additional staff have been temporarily assigned to the ward while the investigation takes place, a measure the trust said aimed to “ensure a safe level of staffing across all wards at West Lane hospital”.

Wilthew did not find the statement reassuring: “That’s what they said [when I raised complaints about Faith] two years ago. Clearly nothing has changed.”

The family are hopeful that increased scrutiny will lead to change for other young people in the hospital: “I feel relieved to think that if there’s so much emphasis on the wards and the stories then maybe it will make them clean up their act.”



Hospital with 20 staff suspensions used 'shocking' restraint


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

Care home workers saw victims as 'dregs'


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

“The average time patients spend in specialist hospitals for people with autism and learning disabilities is more than two years, according to NHS statistics. For some, the stay is much longer still.

Tony Hickmott is 41 years old and has been in one such institution for 18 years. His mother, Pam, says he has been well enough for discharge since 2003.

Every Thursday, she and her husband Roy make the 180-mile round trip to see their son in Cedar House, a 40-bedroom secure unit near Canterbury.

Since his admission, Mr Hickmott has suffered injuries including three broken arms, black eyes and extensive bruising.”


Waiting to leave: why hundreds of adults are languishing in hospital unnecessarily


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

Rest in Power Timothy McComb. 


You deserved so much better. 


Family of Leeds man found hanged 'hugely disappointed' after inquest jury returns suicide verdict


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

MEDIA RELEASE: Timothy had multiple needs and received disconnected, unsuitable care. His family fought for a thorough inquest & crowdfunded for legal rep. But the jury today concluded Timothy died of suicide, and detailed no further failings.


Family of Timothy McComb express disappointment at traumatic and unfair process as inquest concludes


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> MEDIA RELEASE: Timothy had multiple needs and received disconnected, unsuitable care. His family fought for a thorough inquest & crowdfunded for legal rep. But the jury today concluded Timothy died of suicide, and detailed no further failings.
> 
> 
> Family of Timothy McComb express disappointment at traumatic and unfair process as inquest concludes


Surprising that no prevention of future death report was issued. Seems to me there's not enough consistency between different coroners. I've seen very similar cases resulting in a PFD.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

I’ll check with his sister if the coroner spoke about this and see if that can be appealed for.


----------



## yield (Jan 31, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Does anyone get much in the way of legal aid these days?


Revealed: legal aid cuts forcing parents to give up fight for children
Wed 26 Dec 2018


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’ll check with his sister if the coroner spoke about this and see if that can be appealed for.


Some basic information here

https://secure.manchester.gov.uk/info/626/coroners/5533/the_inquest_system/18


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2019)

yield said:


> Revealed: legal aid cuts forcing parents to give up fight for children
> Wed 26 Dec 2018


Seems like they cut it to the bone. There was an interview with some lib dem cunt involved in the change to legislation in the Guardian this week iirc. He was desperate to defend the decision


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Some basic information here
> 
> https://secure.manchester.gov.uk/info/626/coroners/5533/the_inquest_system/18



I just spoke to her. She says that the coroner refused a PFD.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I just spoke to her. She says that the coroner refused a PFD.


Right. Dunno if that can form part of an appeal, but it sounds like they should approach the Chief Coroner either way.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Right. Dunno if that can form part of an appeal, but it sounds like they should approach the Chief Coroner either way.



Thanks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> MEDIA RELEASE: Timothy had multiple needs and received disconnected, unsuitable care. His family fought for a thorough inquest & crowdfunded for legal rep. But the jury today concluded Timothy died of suicide, and detailed no further failings.
> 
> 
> Family of Timothy McComb express disappointment at traumatic and unfair process as inquest concludes


If the poor man killed himself, what other ruling could a coroner make other than suicide? Is there a qualified version of the verdict that could direct the responsibility for his suicide to failings of those whose were responsible for his care?


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 31, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> If the poor man killed himself, what other ruling could a coroner make other than suicide? Is there a qualified version of the verdict that could direct the responsibility for his suicide to failings of those whose were responsible for his care?



Criticisms of the inquest are in the article:

“On the morning of 26 August 2016 Timothy was found hanging in his room. His door was open. Timothy’s family believe that his death was not an intentional suicide, but a cry for help.

Katie Siobhan, Timothy’s sister, said: _“We are hugely disappointed by this conclusion.  Timothy was a loving son and brother who was desperately trying to find support for his complex issues.  We have fought for an Article 2 inquest, been refused public funding, forcing us to fundraise to pay for representation, face a Coroner who refused to call witnesses and even refused to let us show a photograph of Timothy, further dehumanising him. _

_The whole process has been frustrating and traumatic. We do not feel our concerns have been addressed. At times, we felt how Timothy must have felt, shut out and excluded, like we are invisible and that our questions didn’t matter.  We now call for action for a clearer referral process and support for people like Timothy in the hope that lives will be saved.”_

Anita Sharma, Senior Caseworker at INQUEST who supported the family, said:_ “INQUEST is increasingly contacted in relation to people with multiple needs, who are falling through the gaps between services. The NHS has long been aware of shortcomings in care for those with multiple diagnosis, yet significant numbers are left without access to treatment resulting in self-inflicted deaths without proper scrutiny of the circumstances.  _

_It is paramount that inquests explore the full range of issues, as an opportunity to address ongoing and widespread failings. It is disappointing that the coroner is not considering a prevention of future deaths report. This is missed opportunity to protect those in similar circumstances who remain at risk.”_

Sara Lyle of Minton Morrill solicitors, who represented the family said: _“Part of the purpose of inquests is to ensure necessary changes are made so failings are not repeated, but families are forced to fight to make that happen. Grieving families should not be expected to deal with complicated legal processes, without legal aid to assist their representation. Particularly when public bodies have unlimited access to funds for representation. This inequality needs to urgently be addressed to support bereaved families and protect lives.” _


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2019)

I read both articles but i wasn't clear on what other verdict a coroner could reach, though i understand now they can make recommendations to prevent further deaths.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I read both articles but i wasn't clear on what other verdict a coroner could reach, though i understand now they can make recommendations to prevent further deaths.


That's it. The cause of death in itself has no bearing on whether a PFD could or should be written, as the PFD concerns itself with avoidable errors and failings that were deemed to have contributed to the death  AND where these failings were of a nature such that actions can be taken to avoid a death in similar future cases. It will often, but not always specify what action needs taking, although the level of detail is often not very fine-grained.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Shechemite (Feb 3, 2019)

Five new secure units for autistic patients set to open in the UK... despite pledge to close them  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 4, 2019)

https://www.olivermcgowan.org/blog-control/an-avoidable-death-by-oliver-s-father-s


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 4, 2019)

Martin Dillon, who is chief executive of the Belfast trust but has yet to speak publicly about the crisis, admitted in private correspondence that "management and leadership behaviours" at his organisation required "further investigation and action".

The Co Antrim facility is at the centre of the biggest criminal adult safeguarding investigation of its kind in the north after CCTV cameras recorded staff physically assaulting patients with severe learning disabilities between March and September 2017.

A total of 19 staff - mainly nurses - have been suspended.

Belfast health trust boss admits failures in reporting Muckamore abuse to department


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank you MadeInBedlam. Grim but necessary reading.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 6, 2019)

St Andrew’s Nottinghamshire, which is based in Mansfield, was rated inadequate - the lowest possible rating - following an inspection by the Care Quality Commission.

The 66-bed independent hospital for men detained under the Mental Health Act, which is also for patients with learning disabilities and autism spectrum disorders, is mainly made up of offenders in the criminal justice system.

The CQC's most damning findings were that staff did not always respect people’s dignity and used inappropriate and disrespectful language in a patient's record.

The report, which was published on February 6, said: "Staff did not protect patients from avoidable harm or abuse. Managers had not ensured safe care environments. We found unidentified ligature risks on Newstead ward and an out of date ligature assessment available to staff on Thoresby ward.

"Staff were keeping patients in seclusion for longer than required. Seclusion rooms did not meet the standards in the Mental Health Act Code of Practice.

The report added: "Staff did not always treat patients with kindness or respect when providing care and treatment or during other interactions. We observed a patient being ‘pat down’ searched in front of other patients in the communal area on Thoresby ward. This was not in line with the provider’s search policy.

"A patient told us that they had witnessed a member of staff ignoring a request from a patient in seclusion for a drink."


Mental health hospital inadequate after inspectors find 'troubling' findings


----------



## yield (Feb 6, 2019)

Age UK: 50,000 elderly have died waiting for social care package
Wed 6 Feb 2019


> Age UK estimated that 54,000 people – or 77 a day – have died while waiting for a care package in the 700 days since the government first said in March 2017 it would publish its social care green paper, which has since been delayed several times.
> 
> The claim came as a cross-party group of MPs warned that the government was “in denial” about the perilous state of English local authority finances – a crisis driven by a growing demand for the care of vulnerable adults and children.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 7, 2019)

How do we stop people with learning disabilities being locked up?



> Is enough being done to stop people with learning disabilities and/or autism ending up in long term institutional care?


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 7, 2019)

Inquest opens into self-inflicted death of 19 year old Sophie Bennett at care home


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 8, 2019)

Neglect and 16 points of failure contributed to teenager’s death at care facility, inquest finds


----------



## IC3D (Feb 8, 2019)

Minimum wage and little or no training is it any suprise care is shit. US nurses get 50,000 a year, in the UK it's like 25,000. Carers on about 16,000.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 10, 2019)

NHS mental health staff have used a potentially deadly restraint technique on patients with autism and other learning difficulties more than 6,500 times in the past three years.

Official figures reveal that the 'prone restraint' – which involves holding a person face-down on the floor – was used 6,625 times between 2016 and last year

NHS staff have used 'deadly' restraint  on patients with autism more than 6,500 times | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 12, 2019)

No Place Like Home - The Inside Story of Supported Living

Homes with support rather than care homes or hospitals is where learning disabled adults are looked after, but are they always safe and secure?

BBC Radio 4 - File on 4, No Place Like Home - The Inside Story of Supported Living

Tonight at 8pm


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> No Place Like Home - The Inside Story of Supported Living
> 
> Homes with support rather than care homes or hospitals is where learning disabled adults are looked after, but are they always safe and secure?
> 
> ...



will listen to this with interest. the principal of supported living is a very sound one but there are gaps in the regulation and how it is implemented.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 12, 2019)

Dan U said:


> will listen to this with interest. the principal of supported living is a very sound one but there are gaps in the regulation and how it is implemented.



What do you think of western civilisation?
I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> What do you think of western civilisation?
> I think it would be a good idea.



I wouldn't write it off based on some failing parts of the system.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2019)

I follow this particular debate with interest on twitter, blogs etc as I have a professional interest in services for adults with a disability (not as a provider)

Weve gone from big institutions being bad to residential care homes being bad to supported living now being bad.

Not sure where we go from here.

If we want people with a learning disability, mental health need and/or behaviour that challenges (to use the lovely transforming care phrase) to not be in institutions or not to be in residential care homes at risk of having notice served on them or be owned by some private equity firm then some kind of tenancy based service is an answer.

The best supported living places are specially designed, in registered social landlord or council property and if people want different support from different organisations, they should be able to have it. So if it goes wrong with the support provider you shouldn't lose your home, although this does happen and this is where cqc could be stricter on legal separation between landlord and support provider.

My worry is that lots of great services that support thousands of people will get written off due to a vocal minority of parents of people with very complex needs who, frankly, are going to challenge any service type or care provider at times.

I look forward to hearing this show on catch up tomorrow as I'm sure i will know some of the people on it from social media.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 12, 2019)

Dan U said:


> I wouldn't write it off based on some failing parts of the system.



Write what off? ‘Supported accommodation’ is a euphemism for quasi-institutions and the devolvement of services to private providers. 

Accommodation with actual support. I’d lie that. I’ve fought to have that. 

The reality of it is far from the rhetoric.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 12, 2019)

Speaking of vocal parents, Sarah Sparrowhawk has provided a summary of the file on 4 programme. 

Thread by @sarasiobhan: "No Place Like Home: The Inside Story To Supported Living starting now. bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00… An almost 40% increase in the serious harm […]" #Fileon4


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 13, 2019)

MadeInBedlam  Can you explain what good accommodation with support looks like to you please - are there any examples you'd like to see as a minimum? There's stuff in Scandinavia and Netherlands which blends housing types and doesn't promote an 'us and them' approach to housing.  

The social care Green Paper (how many days late now) probably isn't going to answer anything.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2019)

You know what, if you want to go around hurting people why not join the police or the army or become a cage fighter FFS 
Just what is wrong with people? 
Staff suspended over care home 'abuse'


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Write what off? ‘Supported accommodation’ is a euphemism for quasi-institutions and the devolvement of services to private providers.
> 
> Accommodation with actual support. I’d lie that. I’ve fought to have that.
> 
> The reality of it is far from the rhetoric.



can you explain what you would like to see? you mention supported accommodation which is a bit more of a MH description and quite often is in accommodation that does have very little support

I don't accept your description of Supported Living services in all cases, as these are often for LD and are different to supported accommodation. There is loads of it that is tenancy based support, delivered in peoples own homes, with security of tenure etc. Some support is delivered by private providers, some delivered by third sector providers. We in danger of baby/bathwater territory here.

the worst of the private providers, those backed by investment funds, private equity etc. aren't that interested in supported living of any kind because their is no asset to secure their large borrowings against.

Will listen to the R4 thing on way home later


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2019)

only open since April 2018, absolutely shocking. I read the CQC report earlier and it is one of the worst I've read (and I've read some bad ones)

Priory to close 'inadequate' High Wycombe hospital


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan U said:


> can you explain what you would like to see? you mention supported accommodation which is a bit more of a MH description and quite often is in accommodation that does have very little support
> 
> I don't accept your description of Supported Living services in all cases, as these are often for LD and are different to supported accommodation. There is loads of it that is tenancy based support, delivered in peoples own homes, with security of tenure etc. Some support is delivered by private providers, some delivered by third sector providers. We in danger of baby/bathwater territory here.
> 
> ...



Yeah think I got myself confused between supported accommodation and supported living. (I’ve lived in the former). 

There was a lot good about it - and I wasn’t in a position to live independently at the time do it was a better option than living independently. 

The overarching culture of contempt and coercion and sheer fucking disdain permeated *eveything* though.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> The overarching culture of contempt and coercion and sheer fucking disdain permeated *eveything* though.



sorry to hear that 

I do a bit in MH services and supported accommodation is woefully under funded. the levels of support on offer for people is just not good enough.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 13, 2019)

Dan U said:


> sorry to hear that
> 
> I do a bit in MH services and supported accommodation is woefully under funded. the levels of support on offer for people is just not good enough.



Yep. Whilst it wouldn’t be sufficient to only increase funding, without a *massive* increase in funding I can’t see how services can be as they should. As austerity has rolled on services have become more abusive and coercive.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 13, 2019)

It’s just fucking grim


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 13, 2019)

“Police are currently investigating claims that a number of vulnerable patients were subjected to physical and mental abuse.”

MP calls for Muckamore public inquiry


----------



## 8115 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for posting the Radio 4 link - very interesting.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 13, 2019)

IC3D said:


> Minimum wage and little or no training is it any suprise care is shit. US nurses get 50,000 a year, in the UK it's like 25,000. Carers on about 16,000.



I'm sorry, but wage cannot be brought into the abuse debate. I think that workers need to demand a higher rate of pay, but we can't put abuse forward as a leverage for that.

Poor payment can be attributed to loss of staff and poor training, both of which can both lead to abuse, but I think we need to shun the idea that low pay = abuse.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 13, 2019)

Undervaluing people working long hours who do heavy emotionally draining work who often need some form of care themselves is a recipe for disaster. Decent people can become cunts under enough stress. That is what care work is.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 13, 2019)

IC3D said:


> Undervaluing people working long hours who do heavy emotionally draining work who often need some form of care themselves is a recipe for disaster. Decent people can become cunts under enough stress. That is what care work is.



I know what care/support work is as I've worked in it for most of my adult life. So have many of my close friends, and yet we manage not to abuse the people that we are meant to help.

In my experience abuse comes from badly lead environments with managers that have are not qualified for their role.

It also comes from environments where the people that we work with are not seen as equal. It becomes an "us and them" environment.

They are just being difficult.

They have "X" condition and that makes them difficult .

They won't comply with what we/social worker/fmaily/socetiy wants them to do.

They earn more money on benefits than I do. (This one particularly pisses me off.)

In the last place that I worked they treated the staff amazing and they abused the client. I believe this to be a deliberate ploy. Keep the staff happy and they won't notice how we let down the people we are meant to be supporting.

None of the things you have listed can excuse or explain abuse. I flat out reject it.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 13, 2019)

“They earn more money on benefits than I do.”

This one comes up. A lot.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 13, 2019)

Any undervalued workforce will perform badly.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 13, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> “They earn more money on benefits than I do.”
> 
> This one comes up. A lot.



It makes my skin crawl. That's a problem with your pay and the manager. Also ignors the reasons why someone is entitled to benefits.



IC3D said:


> Any undervalued workforce will perform badly.



It does not excuse abuse though.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 13, 2019)

Or explain abuse for that matter. I hate my boss and the system due to the undervaluing of our work. It won't result in me abusing the people I work with. Of course I might make mistakes along the way, say the wrong thing etc, I am only human. Abuse is different though and cannot be excused through economics.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 14, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It makes my skin crawl. That's a problem with your pay.
> It does not excuse abuse though.


What's the problem pointing out your pay is less than dole or sick?

You'd get shit cars if Ford payed minimum wage so you get shit care.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

IC3D said:


> What's the problem pointing out your pay is less than dole or sick?
> 
> You'd get shit cars if Ford payed minimum wage so you get shit care.



Why should people that aren't well enough to work be expected to have a low standard of earning?

I hope you're not a care or support worker going by your last statement. It's not the people that pay who get the shit care, it's the people that you are working with. The people who pay us are getting the profit and anger should be directed at them.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It makes my skin crawl. That's a problem with your pay and the manager. Also ignors the reasons why someone is entitled to benefits.
> 
> It does not excuse abuse though.



Well the idea about benefits was that it was never meant to pay more than working.
And if work paid properly and benefits were decent that would be fine.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 14, 2019)

Why should workers expect a shit standard of living? There's a lot of money being made but currently at the paygrade it's it you'll get bad quality work.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

IC3D said:


> Why should workers expect a shit standard of living?



Because the cunts in control have got it all sewn up.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

IC3D said:


> Why should workers expect a shit standard of living? There's a lot of money being made but currently at the paygrade it's it you'll get bad quality work.



Why are you using that as an excuse for abuse though? 

I can for example not be as proactive about general duties. I might refuse overtime and I won't be pushed into doing extra out of obligation. If does not excuse shit care and obvious abuse.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 14, 2019)

Or maybe, the shit conditions of staff and the shit conditions of service users are part of the same struggle. Solidarity and all that.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 14, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Or maybe, the shit conditions of staff and the shit conditions of service users are part of the same struggle. Solidarity and all that.


Yes I believe that


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Or maybe, the shit conditions of staff and the shit conditions of service users are part of the same struggle. Solidarity and all that.



Exactly. So blame should be pushed towards managers and service providers. We also should not use their failings to excuse abuse which is what I'm reading here.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

IC3D said:


> Yes I believe that



When every corporate lawyer has been replaced by an algorithm, we will still need people to look after the old.  There's a reckoning coming.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 14, 2019)

The discussion might be more constructive exploring why care work is entirely non union and why a proliferation of private companies thrive on it, taking workers money and providing inadequate services


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

IC3D said:


> The discussion might be more constructive exploring why care work is entirely non union and why a proliferation of private companies thrive on it, taking workers money and providing inadequate services



It's intentional. The idea that care and support work is seen as unskilled is the perfect narrative for the industry/government to take for its underfunding. Care work has traditionally been undertaken by marganilised groups of people which might go some way to explaining why that narrative exists in the first place.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> It's intentional. The idea that care and support work is seen as unskilled is the perfect narrative for the industry/government to take for its underfunding. Care work has traditionally been undertaken by marganilised groups of people which might go some way to explaining why that narrative exists in the first place.



What is seen as "skilled" or "unskilled" always comes with a political undercurrent.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

8ball said:


> What is seen as "skilled" or "unskilled" always comes with a political undercurrent.



Of course. There is no such thing as unskilled work anyway. It's purely used as something to elevate workers against eachother.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Of course. There is no such thing as unskilled work anyway. It's purely used as something to elevate workers against eachother.



Hmmm.

Pondering the full implications of this, some of which seem iffy at first glance...


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

8ball said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Pondering the full implications of this, some of which seem iffy at first glance...



That's how I feel from following recent  narratives. Feel free to say which bits feel iffy as I am open to other ideas.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

Maybe that can be taken to another thread. My main reason for speaking out in this thread was the idea that poor pay and working conditions can be excused for a poor level of support or abuse.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> That's how I feel from following recent  narratives. Feel free to say which bits feel iffy as I am open to other ideas.



I think there are different levels of skill when it comes to paid work, but I think the way the distinctions play out is influenced by a lot of structural shit.

For example, objectively speaking, I can clean my own toilet, and there are people they get in to clean the toilets at work when we could do it ourselves.  However, if one of us keels over with a cardiac blood clot, there are very few people with the skills to sort that out, and I think that is going to be a contraint of the kind that you can't magic away with a different political system.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 14, 2019)

8ball said:


> I think there are different levels of skill when it comes to paid work, but I think the way the distinctions play out is influenced by a lot of structural shit.
> 
> For example, objectively speaking, I can clean my own toilet, and there are people they get in to clean the toilets at work when we could do it ourselves.  However, if one of us keels over with a cardiac blood clot, there are very few people with the skills to sort that out, and I think that is going to be a contraint of the kind that you can't magic away with a different political system.



As I said above I believe this to be a debate for another thread.

For society to operate we need people to do a wide range of jobs that take a wide range of skills. A surgeon couldn't do their role without having someone that can make sure that the workplace meets a certain standard of spec. Cleaners are the perfect example of disrespected worker. Many don't realise they are there, but if they weren't we would notice pretty fucking quickly.

When your surgeon comes out of the surgery do they want to go into a toilet and clean it himself? Or do they want to go into an already clean toilet? 

I saw a army recruitment video today aimed at people that work in supermarkets. It was the perfect example of them exploring the feeling of not being valued and offering them a better chance in life.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 14, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> As I said above I believe this to be a debate for another thread.
> 
> For society to operate we need people to do a wide range of jobs that take a wide range of skills. A surgeon couldn't do his role without having someone that can make sure that the workplace meets a certain standard of spec. Cleaners are the perfect example of disrespected worker. Many don't realise they are there, but if they weren't we would notice pretty fucking quickly.
> 
> I saw a army recruitment video today aimed at people that work in supermarkets. It was the perfect example of them exploring the feeling of not being valued and offering them a better chance in life.



Yeah, someone said something at work about Polish plumbers the other day and I casually commented that plumbers save more lives than doctors.  I didn't even think it controversial when blurting it out, but it led to quite a discussion.  A bit like when I said if it wasn't for the cleaners we'd probably have died have cholera years ago.

I think there is a discussion to be had about different kinds of skills, but I agree that it's probably something for another thread.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 14, 2019)

in a bit of more rare positive news:

Wrexham man's disability campaign will lead to thousands of lives being improved


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 14, 2019)

There’s lots of positive things happening, lots of important campaigns.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 27, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Does anyone get much in the way of legal aid these days?



Berevead families were at Parliament yesterday. Lucy Frazer (Conservative Justice Minister) unsurprisingly was every bit the scumbag 

'We refuse to be silenced': MoJ urged to reconsider legal aid for inquests


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 4, 2019)

Has anyone read the glum Hft report on learning disability services?

Learning disability providers hand back contracts due to increased costs

"The report by learning disability charity Hft surveyed 56 chief executives and senior managers in the care sector and found that 33 had closed down some parts of their organisation or handed back contracts and services to local authorities in the past year."

Consultation is with provider organisations not individuals etc.

"Rhidian Hughes, chief executive of the Voluntary Organisations Disability Group, said: “Local commissioning is not keeping pace with the rising costs of care provision, investment in the sector is being seriously eroded and the sustainability of future services is now under real threat."


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 5, 2019)

There was a man in the last service where I worked, whose local authority were refusing to give him more than £560 per week, though the service where he lives costs £800 per person per week (and has done for over two years)

To my knowledge, for over two years the LA (Uxbridge, in this case) been ignoring a letter per month asking them to increase his funding. Just ignoring, not refusing. He's not the only one, just the worst shortfall I heard of. The more LA's do this, the more people will simply be handed back to them by charities and companies who can't afford to support them any more.

IMO this is a massive social care timebomb waiting to explode.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 6, 2019)

“Social care is in crisis and yet we’ve been waiting over 700 days for the Government to publish the Social Care Green Paper and start the first steps towards a long term funding solution.

Around the country many working age disabled people are in crisis. Without the care and support they need disabled people and their families are reaching breaking point. According to the National Audit Office (NAO), the crumbling social care system is having a significant impact on the NHS. In a recent report, NAO concluded that without a solution for the social care crisis, the future of the NHS is financially unsustainable.

Since 2010 the Government has made over £7billion worth of cuts to social care leaving local authorities struggling to plug the funding gaps. Public Accounts Committee Chair Meg Hillier MP stated in a recent report on the funding situation: “The Government is in denial about the perilous state of local finances”. According to the Local Government Association, councils need an additional £1.5 billion in 2019/20 and £3.5 billion by 2024/25 just to keep adult social care services from collapsing.”


HuffPost is now part of Oath


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 7, 2019)

Oh those caring ‘care’ staff providing such kind ‘care’ to residents in yet another ‘care’ setting. 


“People with autism living in a care home in Somerset were taunted, bullied and humiliated by staff, a review has found.

Workers at the home run by the National Autistic Society threw objects at residents and teased and swore at them, the report from the Somerset Safeguarding Adults Board (SSAB) says.

A whistleblower claimed one resident of Mendip House was slapped, forced to eat chillies and repeatedly thrown into a swimming pool.

In another incident highlighted in the report, a staff member is said to have put a ribbon around a resident’s neck and ridden him “like a horse”. Concerns about a “laddish” culture were raised.

When the home was investigated, inspectors found residents had been funding staff meals during outings and almost £10,000 had to be reimbursed.

One of the victims, a man in his 50s, had lived at Somerset Court for more than 40 years, his place funded by a London borough. 

Staff threw cake at his head and put crayons in his coffee. When he asked for a biscuit he was given an onion and when he would not eat it, he was sent to his room.

A man in his 50s whose place was funded by a Scottish authority was made to crawl on all fours. His anticonvulsant medication was lost. Another man always flinched in the presence of a particular staff member”




Somerset care home staff bullied autistic residents, review finds


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 9, 2019)

Please come out and support us in protesting the National Autistic Society on March 29th 11.30 - 3.30pm details here: 



Autism charity escapes prosecution over care home bullying

'A charity that ran a care home where autistic people were taunted, bullied and humiliated by staff has escaped prosecution over its failings.

The National Autistic Society has agreed to pay a £4,000 fixed penalty notice instead of facing a potential prosecution over Mendip House in Somerset.'

Our protest last year:



We cannot let this go unchallenged we MUST speak out on this. 

These people did not deserve this.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 14, 2019)

NHS data shows rise in homeless patients returning to streets


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 16, 2019)

Killing a young man by wrongly medicating him (against his and his parents wishes), then covering up the causes of his death. 


The NHS is a barbaric institution. 


Grieving parents say report investigating son's death 'was changed'


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 17, 2019)

Clive Treacey was 47 when he died following an epileptic seizure at a privately-run autism unit, Cedar Vale in Nottingham.


His inquest heard that a machine used to help him breathe at night was not working at the time of his death and the carers on duty the night he died had only basic first aid training.


His family believe there were significant failures in his long-term care, including concerns over whether he received the correct medication.


"Our primary concern was their blase attitude around his medication, their lack of knowledge around his epilepsy. They couldn't offer me any reassurances on any direct questions I offered in relation to any topics relating to Clive's care plan or epilepsy," his sister Elaine Clarke said.


His brother Phillip Treacey said: "I would like the system to change so other families don't go through what we went through.


"What I would like to see is justice is given for Clive and that we find the truth so that we can conclude. That people say 'we made errors but we've learnt from it, and it won't happen again and there won't be another Clive Treacey case'."


Learning disability and autism care deaths 'a national scandal'


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 20, 2019)

Patient accuses nurse of sexual assault at hospital


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 20, 2019)

Simon Cartland was convicted of making two indecent photographs of a child specifically category A movies and  two indecent photographs of a child specifically category C images, contrary to sections 1 (1) (a) and 6 of the Protection of Children Act 1978 at Guilford Crown Court in April 2018.

Mr Cartland was employed as Head of Learning Disabilities at Hampshire Council's Adults’ Health and Care. 

Locum Today - Home Page


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 20, 2019)

An autistic man who was killed after he was hit by a train at Princes Risborough station felt “abandoned” by mental health services, his father told an inquest this week.

The court heard the 30-year-old's medication was not reviewed for 16 months.

This week his father Declan Colgan told Buckinghamshire Coroner’s Court, in Beaconsfield, said his son, who had high-functioning autism, severe anxiety, depression, dyspraxia and obsessive compulsive disorder (OCD), felt “frustrated” at “not being helped” by mental health services in 2017.

Ms Smith was then replaced by. The court heard that it took Heidi Radcliffe - who started with the trust before the end of 2016 - two months to contact Lewis to introduce herself and make an appointment with him, which was another two months later – making four months in total.

The court also heard that in the last four months of Lewis’ life, he had just two appointments with mental health services, with consultant psychiatrist Dr Welchew apologising to the family for the “decline” in Lewis’ care in 2017.

He said the service was “extremely short-staffed” at the time of Ms Smith’s death, which is why it took a while to replace her, and he was not sure why it had taken Ms Ratcliffe so long to make contact with Lewis after she had started.

Declan said on the day of Lewis’ death he was behaving “normally”, going into High Wycombe, which he “enjoyed” doing, to attend a course at the recovery college as well as look at new videogames and get a takeaway lunch, which he often did.

He said the family’s “world changed forever” when they found out about his death.

Train driver James Browne said by the time he spotted Lewis it was too late for him to stop, adding that Lewis was “less than a carriage-length” away.

Senior coroner Crispin Butler said he wanted to see the root cause analysis report from the trust before reaching a conclusion, and a further date of April 30 was set for this.

Autistic man who died after being hit by train felt 'abandoned' by mental health services


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 22, 2019)

An inquest into the death of an autistic woman who was killed after being hit by a lorry has found multiple failures in her care at a private residential home.

The coroner described the death in 2016 of 35-year-old Colette McCulloch as “an avoidable tragedy”.

At the time of McCulloch’s death she was under the care of Pathway House, a residential care home, part of the privately run Milton Park Therapeutic Campus, near Bedford. The campus, which changed its name to Lakeside in January 2018, was recently found to be inadequate by the Care Quality Commission.

McCulloch’s parents, Andy and Amanda McCulloch, said: “We feel that Colette’s death was predictable and preventable. She had been displaying highly risky behaviour for months before her death but she was left to her own devices with no support, structure or activities at Pathway House.

“We repeatedly raised our concerns but these repeatedly fell on deaf ears. The ‘person-centred treatment’ advertised by Milton Park in its brochure is certainly not what Colette received. We feel let down by everyone who was supposed to care for her and keep her safe.”

They added: “It is crucial that the failures in Colette’s care are not swept under the carpet. It is essential that systems and staff are not allowed to repeat the same mistakes again.”

Deborah Coles, the director of the charity Inquest, said: “Colette’s death was predictable and preventable due to blatant failures in basic safeguarding and a series of missed opportunities.

“Colette’s inquest has raised serious concerns about the treatment of women with mental ill health and autism and the need for specialist women’s services. Urgent action must now be taken to ensure better monitoring and oversight of private providers of mental health services and a review of services provided to women with multiple needs.”


Multiple failures in care of autistic woman hit by lorry, inquest finds


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 22, 2019)

More than 2,000 people with autism or a learning disability are still locked in psychiatric wards despite a pledge to move hundreds into the community, figures have shown.

NHS England said that 2,295 people with learning disabilities were detained at mental health units last month. More than half had been held for at least two years and the vast majority were detained under the Mental Health Act, meaning they cannot choose to leave.

In 2015 the government set a target of having reduced their number by 35 to 50 per cent by this month. It has achieved a fall of about 500, about 19 per cent. In January the target was pushed back to 2024 when the NHS long-term plan was published.

Mencap, the learning disabilities charity, called the figures a scandal and demanded greater effort to fund supported community housing with suitably trained staff.

A scheme to move vulnerable adults from secure or residental units to supported community living began after Panorama on BBC One exposed staff beating residents at Winterbourne View, a private hospital in Hambrook, south Gloucestershire, in 2011.

The latest figures show that just under half of patients with autism or a learning disability were held on a secure ward, 40 per cent were being treated more than 30 miles from their family home and in the past month there were 2,505 incidents of patients being subjected to restrictive interventions, including 1,840 of physical restraint. Of the restraint cases, 820 involved children. The number of children with autism or a learning disability held in secure units has more than doubled to 250 since 2015.

Dan Scorer, Mencap’s head of policy, said: “Eight years on from the Winterbourne View scandal, where the public were made aware of the shocking abuses in an inpatient unit, it is clear that the government has failed to deliver on its promise to transform care. This is a domestic human rights scandal.”

Research by the University of Birmingham suggests that the main obstacles to relocation are a complex funding model and a shortage of supported community housing with specialist staff.

The Department of Health and Social Care said: “We are determined to reduce the number of people on the autism spectrum or with learning disabilities in mental health hospitals, and significant investment in community support has already led to a 20 per cent reduction.” NHS England said: “With parts of the country hitting ambitious targets, the long-term plan will build on progress, investing in earlier intervention and ramping up specialist community care.”


Case study

Jade Hutchings was 14 when, after talking an overdose while at school, she was taken to a general hospital and from there to a psychiatric hospital (Greg Hurst writes). Now aged 27, and after being moved to five different psychiatric units, she is still held on a secure ward despite a tribunal and a review saying she should be in community care.

Ms Hutchings, from Cotteridge in south Birmingham, was diagnosed with Asperger’s syndrome after about a year in the first psychiatric unit, Park View clinic in Birmingham.

Linda Hutchings, 55, her mother, a support worker for people with brain injuries, said she began to show obsessive behaviour after moving to secondary school and started to harm herself in her early teens. At Park View she stopped eating, which her mother said she copied from other young patients with eating disorders.

After several moves she is currently in a psychiatric ward in Newark-on-Trent, Nottinghamshire. Mrs Hutchings said all the wards have eased restrictions on patients gradually in response to co-operative behaviour but said that did not work with her daughter, who finds noise and volatile behaviour distressing.

“She has been in these institutions for 13, nearly 14 years and she has not got any better. In fact she has got worse. In terms of the social side of her development and her education and the health side it has all deteriorated because she has been locked up in closed environments,” Mrs Hutchings said.

“It’s heart breaking. We have always kept contact with her but all the mile-stones that you hope that your child is going to have we have never seen her do them because she has been locked away. As a parent all you ever want is for your child to be OK and for them to be happy.

“I think if we could have supported her in the community she could have had a more worthwhile life because she would have been with people who love her and be part of a peer group again.”


2,300 autistic patients are still locked up in hospital


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> An inquest into the death of an autistic woman who was killed after being hit by a lorry has found multiple failures in her care at a private residential home.
> 
> The coroner described the death in 2016 of 35-year-old Colette McCulloch as “an avoidable tragedy”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 24, 2019)

A SENIOR support worker has been placed on a three year warning after telling her colleagues not to feed a patient and refusing to let her leave her room as a "punishment".


Catherine Millar stopped the patient, known only as AA, from leaving her room all night by verbally directing her back when there was no reason to do so, she instructed her co-workers not to offer the woman supper at 9pm and told them: "I have great delight in sending AA to her bedroom".


She told the woman, who was a patient at Voyage Care's Beechmount home in Johnstone which supports those with learning disabilities and behavioural needs, the staff were "sick of working with" her and warned her to "sit down or you are going back upstairs".


Support worker refused patient with learning disabilities food as 'punishment'


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 24, 2019)

Staff falling asleep when ‘observing’ high risk patients 

Healthcare staff pictured asleep while on watch for suicidal patients


----------



## hash tag (Mar 25, 2019)

Probably brought on by a lack of funding. Certainly very badly planned https://inews.co.uk/news/102-year-old-woman-made-homeless-with-hours-notice/


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2019)

Bit of a solo project for MIB this thread.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 25, 2019)

So many problems, so many things across the care "industry" need fixing, be it mental health, children, elderly, disabled...i wonder what the common demoniter is


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 25, 2019)

hash tag said:


> So many problems, so many things across the care "industry" need fixing, be it mental health, children, elderly, disabled...i wonder what the common demoniter is



Capitalism


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> Bit of a solo project for MIB this thread.



Who is this whinge aimed at?


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2019)

I am saying it is sadly nearly just you who is posting on these important issues, don't be so defensive.


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2019)

> But part of the consideration of any review would have to be the impact on the Council's financial position.  The Council’s revenue budget as reported to Cabinet in November was forecasting an overspend and the most significant driver of this overspend are 'the cost and demand pressures within social care services, reflecting much publicised and nationwide problems within that sector'. We are facing a sustainability crisis.
> 
> T*he contributions made by service users are absolutely critical to the continued ability of the Council to fund social care in the city.  So whilst the financial impact on individuals of Council policy is a major priority, this has to be balanced with our ability to continue to provide care and support to the most vulnerable people in the city.*
> 
> excerpt from council response



Btw, councils are also asking for bigger contributions from clients towards their social care, here, Barnsley, Rotherham, yet another example of the most vulnerable paying for austerity, I had questions asked in full council, basically the reply was, 'we need you to pay for care for other, otherwise social care collapses.

Be nice also if some of that million from Saturday marched with us.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> I am saying it is sadly nearly just you who is posting on these important issues, don't be so defensive.



whats the expected/desired outcome?


----------



## treelover (Mar 25, 2019)

More people interested/campaigning on these basic issues.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 25, 2019)

treelover said:


> I am saying it is sadly nearly just you who is posting on these important issues, don't be so defensive.



It is sad that so few people are showing any concern. It is sad that some of the most vulnerable people are being treated/abused/taken advantage of like this. 
Many of us will be personally effected by this....


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2019)

> Anurse has accepted that she did not provide appropriate medical care to a diabetic prisoner who died after being left on her cell floor for 21 hours after being restrained by four officers.
> 
> Lesley Watts was the duty nurse on call on the morning when Annabella Landsberg was taken to hospital from HMP Peterborough.
> 
> ...




Nurse criticised at inquest into diabetic prisoner's death


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2019)

Tuesday 28th May

Who cares? - Justice and Campaigning for Human Rights in the Care System

Venue: The Women's Organisation 

Time: 6pm (Doors at 5.30pm)

Tickets: £8/£4 (Students/Over 60s/Unemployed)


The respect of life and dignity of people with learning disabilities at the hands of the state is in peril.


This event brings together Sara Ryan, Mark Neary and Deborah Coles - three riveting authors and leading lights of campaigns promoting the rights to life and dignity of people with learning disabilities when they are detained, often unlawfully, at the hands of the state.



Tuesday 28th May


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 29, 2019)

Rest in Power Joe Ulleri  


Statement from L'Arche, following the verdict at the inquest into the death of Joe Ulleri


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 29, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Rest in Power Joe Ulleri
> 
> 
> Statement from L'Arche, following the verdict at the inquest into the death of Joe Ulleri



“Giuseppe ‘Joe’ Ulleri fractured his pelvis, wrist and neck at his care home and was taken to Manchester Royal Infirmary. But medics failed to spot the injuries until he was brought back the following day because he could not swallow properly.

His difficulty swallowing continued for several days, leading to staff deciding to make him nil by mouth and put him on a naso-gastric feeding tube to prevent him choking. But he found the tube uncomfortable and it was removed a day later.

The inquest heard poor communication between medical staff and delays over deciding how best to feed him left him without nutrition for 19 days, causing him to ‘waste away’ before he died on March 20, 2016.

A jury at Manchester Coroner’s Court found that he Joe had been neglected by hospital staff.”


Jury Rules Hospital Staff Neglected Man With Downs Syndrome After he Died When he Was Deprived of Food for 19 Days


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2019)

Charity ‘must listen to autistic people’ in wake of abuse scandal

But no one campaigns  about the abuse eh treelover?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 19, 2019)

Britain’s cruel care system shames us all


“The death of a teenager at a Priory hospital is tragically just one example of a national crisis

The details are shocking. A troubled girl just 14 years old, sent for the first time into a place of supposed sanctuary for her psychiatric problems. She was subjected to the terror of physical restraint by four adults on her second day, then many more times over subsequent weeks. She was forcibly injected with drugs. She was bullied. And then she killed herself, despite warnings about her safety.

Amy El-Keria died within three months of arriving in the “care” of the Priory Group, Britain’s leading private mental health provider. She was inside a specialist child unit in East Sussex, the subject of a shocking undercover ITV investigation last night. I spoke recently to one mother whose autistic daughter left the same centre covered in scars from self-harm. In a sickening scene from the Exposure documentary, this teenage girl is ignored by staff as she bangs her head against a wall.

The Priory won fame by treating celebrities for drink and drug problems. But the group, bought by an international healthcare giant three years ago for £1.3 billion, earns most of its money from taxpayers. The latest accounts reveal payments of £720 million from local authorities and the NHS. It was fined £300,000 for allowing Amy’s death: a pathetic sum for a company that made operating profits of £62.2 million in 2017 and just handed one director of its parent company almost £8 million in severance pay. Meanwhile, many frontline staff earn little more than the minimum wage.

This corporate giant was held to account only by the persistence of a grieving family, forced like others to fight providers seeking to shroud tragic events in secrecy. Yet Priory, despite its grim record, is far from alone in profiteering from misery. Private outfits have moved on the mental health sector like sharks smelling blood, relying on a flow of patients to fund expansion. Some are run by big global players, others backed by hedge funds or private equity firms. One dire performer is a charity, which handed its former boss almost £1 million over two years.

It is especially harrowing to see these rapacious outfits muscle in on the cruel trade of locking up people with autism and learning disabilities, despite ministerial pledges to stop sending such people to secure units that can destroy their lives. This can be highly lucrative, with fees of up to £730,000 a year for people shut in psychiatric units despite often not having a mental illness. I have spoken to scores of parents weeping as they tell me horror stories of seeking help, trusting experts and then seeing beloved children put in solitary cells, fed through hatches like animals, injected with powerful drugs, bloated through inactivity and brutally restrained.

This flawed, floundering system seems little better than Bedlam. Some families are legally silenced. Yet the cash pours into the pockets of private companies even as community services are slashed. I have long supported the use of private providers within the NHS, uncontentious elsewhere in Europe, so it is disturbing to see these abusive practices and untrained staff. One Priory official in the Exposure film is caught complaining about making too little profit. Yet this problem goes far deeper than simplistic protests about privatisation.

Certainly there are grave concerns over inadequate regulation and there is an urgent need to change our health laws. We need to prevent organisations that might have vested interests having influence beyond an advisory role on decisions to detain citizens who lack mental capacity. We have also seen again the failure of the Care Quality Commission, a watchdog that keeps failing to bark until prodded into action by journalists, patients, families or whistleblowers.

Yet the NHS is guilty also of similar, and sometimes fatal, failings towards people with autism, learning disabilities and mental health problems. Indeed, the aforementioned mother of the autistic teenager said that the worst of the five units holding her daughter was run by the NHS, where the girl was held in seclusion with only a plastic mattress and food dumped on the floor. Another father told me that his autistic son was held in an NHS hospital for five years in a room 10ft by 7ft that lacked even a toilet or washbasin.

Many of these people display challenging behaviour. But these cases give glimpses into a secretive system. It is a scandal that private companies can earn so much money from the state yet fail so often to stop suicide and self-harm. Six months ago, Priory was criticised by a coroner for falsifying logs to cover up a failure to check a teenage boy who had killed himself. Autistic girls often mimic those around them to fit in, so many learn self-harm and eating disorders in these grim places. It is not just a question of cash either. Decent community support is not only kinder and more effective but can be cheaper too.

What does it say about us that these grim practices still occur in 2019? Why is there such shameful political inaction? Why does the state sanction abuse, bullying and failure? The answer is simple, yet scary for a father like me of a daughter with learning disabilities. For it is not an issue of private versus public. It is a far more frightening issue about a nation that seems not to care about people who are different and patients who are distressed — even when they are being tormented, traumatised and die in the care of those who are supposed to protect them.”


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 20, 2019)

> Would you want to go around cleaning people up when you only get paid when at a clients and no pay when travelling between clients. This is an utter disgrace, dont get old or infirm...



Another tragic case ...

Carer Molly Frank died after being 'hit by aggressive 95-year-old dementia patient'

Holloway carer’s death ‘due to natural causes’ ruling







*Rest in Peace*​


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 20, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Another tragic case ...
> 
> Carer Molly Frank died after being 'hit by aggressive 95-year-old dementia patient'
> 
> ...



The sub header of the first article going with the violent patient theme:



> Her colleague described the daily struggle of violence from patients faced by carers


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 20, 2019)

In _this case_, initial reports suggested that Ms Frank was thought to have been "bludgeoned about the head" by the 95-year-old dementia patient.

In any event, it was determined at an early stage in the investigation that Ahmed Seddiki lacked the capacity to be interviewed by police as part of any criminal investigation.

All very tragic.


----------



## Shechemite (May 2, 2019)

Ambulance driver left mental health patient penniless

Fucker only got a suspended sentence


----------



## Shechemite (May 11, 2019)

Investigation into learning disabilities services run by major NHS contractor after police brought in over ‘abuse’ of patients



An investigation has begun into a major care provider after police were called in over alleged psychological and physical abuse of patients with learning disabilities at one of its homes.


The Care Quality Commission (CQC) said inspectors would be reviewing these and similar services run by the NHS contractor Cygnet Health Care across the country – and appealed for anyone with concerns to come forward.


The Independent revealed on Friday that Durham Police had received reports of abuse at Whorlton Hall, a live-in facility for people with learning disabilities and complex needs near Barnard Castle, County Durham.


It has suspended 16 of the 85 staff at Whorlton Hall over the abuse claims and it has now stopped taking in new patients.


Cygnet has come under increasing scrutiny in the past year after deaths at two of its mental health facilities and investigations by the CQC.


It acquired Whorlton Hall, alongside 25 other hospitals and care homes after a takeover of private care provider Danshell Group, in 2018. 


“Durham Constabulary can confirm that, this week, they have launched a criminal investigation regarding concerns raised about alleged physical and psychological abuse by staff at Whorlton Hall, near Barnard Castle,” a police spokesperson said.


A Cygnet Health Care spokesperson said: “We acquired the Danshell Group a few months ago and allegations have been made against members of staff at one of the group’s hospitals, Whorlton Hall, regarding their treatment of service users earlier this year.


“We take these allegations extremely seriously. All members of staff who have been specifically mentioned have been suspended.”


Cygnet added that it had informed all relevant authorities of the allegations, and said it was committed to ensuring its high standards and culture were maintained across all of the Danshell Group’s facilities.


The Danshell Group acquired Whorlton Hall alongside around 20 properties after the collapse of its rival in 2013.


Earlier this year the CQC revealed allegations of abuse at another former Danshell Group property, Thors Park in Essex, which cares for men with learning disabilities, following an inspection in February.


Cygnet said it had acknowledged the issues raised in the CQC report on Thors Park and had acted immediately following the inspection with a new manager and operations director to oversee changes.


“Cygnet Health Care’s own portfolio does not have any inadequate rated facilities and as an organisation patient care remains our top priority,” a Cygnet spokesperson added.


The CQC said it took “immediate steps” to ensure the safety and wellbeing of people currently at Whorlton Hall and was considering what further action was needed.


“This provider manages many hospitals and care homes across England some of which provide care for people with a learning disability and autism,” a spokesperson added.


“Our inspections show that these vary in quality. We are currently reviewing information about other services of this type operated by this provider, and would urge anyone who has concerns about care to contact us on 03000 616161 or via www.cqc.org.uk/sye.”


The CQC holds information from regular inspections and calls to its whistleblowing line. When asked, they said it was too early to say if any other facilities would be require further action. 


Dan Scorer, head of policy and public affairs at Mencap, said: “These allegations are deeply shocking and disturbing. It’s now nearly eight years since the horror of the abuse of people with a learning disability at Winterbourne View was exposed. Yet the health and social care system is continuing to fail people with a learning disability.  


“Alongside the police investigation, it is crucial that people with a learning disability and their families directly affected by these allegations are getting support and are safe”


NHS Durham Dales, Easington and Sedgefield Clinical Commissioning Group declined to comment.


Investigation into learning disabilities services run by major NHS contractor after police brought in over ‘abuse‘ of patients


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2019)

So Whorlton Hall mentioned in the post above by someone i can't tag due to their enforced holiday (I think) is the subject of tonights Panorama expose

Hospital 'abused' vulnerable patients

For fans (in the loosest sense of such things). Cygnet Healthcare is owned by Universal Healthcare Services (big US Health Corp), which bought Cambian's Adult Services (another troubled business). Cygnet has recently acquired Danshell, who were formed by Efi Hershkovitz and (at one point) was run by a bunch of ex Israeli forces guys on it's board. Danshell was in turn formed from the rump of Castlebeck. Castlebeck were the owners of Winterbourne View, which was the subject of the first of these exposes on Panorma 8 years ago, kicing off the Transforming Care Programme which hasn't really transformed much, who then were forced to close due to tumbling occupancy levels and the viable bits of the business were sold off.

I hope the show (which I am not sure I can bear to watch) joins those dots of profit before people... This isn't to let Govt or NHSE off the hook here by any means, but it demonstrates that 8 years later private equity etc. is ever more embedded in supporting our most vulnerable people in the most restrictive way possible.

makes my piss boil 

woefully ineffective statement from the regulator here - Statement on Panorama: "Sickening abuse of vulnerable people" | Care Quality Commission


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2019)

and while i am on the subject, CQC landed it's Interim Report: Review of restraint and seclusion* for people with MH/LD and or autism. This report focuses on children and young people in 'hospitals'

Interim report: Review of restraint, prolonged seclusion and segregation for people with a mental health problem, a learning disability and or autism | Care Quality Commission

report here https://www.cqc.org.uk/sites/default/files/20190521b_rssinterimreport_full.pdf

I defy anyone to read the case study in the intro and not be emotional. I had to stop reading it at work as it made me angry and upset.

these things are all linked, people have been campaigning about this since the first Panorama and here we still here with interim reports, talks of task forces etc and fuck all action.

*the current word for solitary


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 25, 2019)

I can only read this thread when I feel strong otherwise I find the hopelessness of it all is over whelming. I very much appreciate MadeInBedlam constant efforts in bearing witness as well as other contributors. Thank you all.


----------



## treelover (May 29, 2019)

> BBC One - Panorama, Crisis in Care - Part 1: Who Cares?
> 
> Panorama  (@BBCPanorama) on Twitter






> * Social care is a slow-motion car crash. Watch out, it’s heading for you *
> 
> Social care is a slow-motion car crash. Watch out, it’s heading for you | Roger Graef




The Social Care Crisis is again covered by Panorama tonight and a second programme, is getting huge coverage across all BBC media, some horrendous stories, and they are rightly showing it is not just older people, though of course they are suffering badly in many cases.

Thing is, these programmes on basically disability issues have largely no real impact, its like the people are invisible, why no mobilisations/solidarity actions, like for other groups.

Oh, and its made by the great documentarist Roger Graef.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm watching the Panorama programs - well worth watching.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2019)

Have waited to try and calm down before posting. A few days ago I took an alarm call from a carer who said she need my help. From what she told me I told her she needed
an ambulance. I told her THREE times she needed an ambulance. I visited the client. When I arrived, the carer had gone and the client was clearly in pain and could not tell
me what had happened. Ambulance called. A short while later, the ambulance and clients daughter arrived and she still couldn't describe what had happened. I suspect she
had fallen and the carer had got her up from the floor but can't be certain. Anyway, I followed the call up next day with the daughter to find out the woman had gone to 
hospital and had an operation already for a broken hip! However much pressure carers are under, how could they ever walk off and leave a client like this and without calling
an ambulance, it just beggars belief. I gather, quite rightly, that the carer has been reported for neglect.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 16, 2019)

Has someone woken up and discovered that a lack of social care has a massive impact on the NHS? People don't get the care they need and they get health issues and end up going to hospital.
People don't get the care they need when discharged from hospital and end up going back. A lack of care also has a massive impact on peoples mental health.
The social care crisis is killing the NHS

*The social care crisis is killing the NHS*

Lets not forget it's just the elderly that need help, it's not. 

*Wake up, politicians! Disabled people rely on social care too – not just older people | Frances Ryan*


----------



## hash tag (Nov 16, 2019)

PS. "Sorry We Missed You" touches on the trials and tribulations of being a carer and how they try to care and can't. There are of course many other issues
which are not covered in the film, but at least there is some recognition.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 16, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I very much appreciate MadeInBedlam constant efforts in bearing witness



I agree. Wherever they are, hope they are ok.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 16, 2019)

This is where all the money is going. Stealing from those that need our help, and the workers that provide the care. 

Care home operators accused of extracting 'disguised' profits

Care home operators accused of extracting 'disguised' profits


----------



## treelover (Nov 16, 2019)

I have just had an agency cancel my care today, i went out without support and had a fall, i had three cancellations last week, i have had 8 hours care out of the 23 i fought for, I previously set up a group to challenge the council on direct payments.It is having a huge impact on my MH, the quality of care has overall been very poor, there just doesn't seem to be any accountability, the social service directors, etc, just fob you off or ignore you,despite us telling them of stories of neglect, and disabled and sick people going bankrupt paying towards their care, then, at a CLP meeting, the Board cllr for social care, just kept going on about when we get a labour govt, but what if we don't? The group has had little help from the wider left, civil society, churches, etc, just like benefits it doesn't seem to be a big priority.


----------



## treelover (Nov 16, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> This is where all the money is going. Stealing from those that need our help, and the workers that provide the care.
> 
> Care home operators accused of extracting 'disguised' profits
> 
> Care home operators accused of extracting 'disguised' profits



At our last CLP, there was a consultant pedetrician speaking in the discussion about social care, which i had argued for, , this was his big thing, he was very angry telling us how many of the care companies are shell companies with the profits going to tax havens.


----------



## treelover (Nov 16, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Has someone woken up and discovered that a lack of social care has a massive impact on the NHS? People don't get the care they need and they get health issues and end up going to hospital.
> People don't get the care they need when discharged from hospital and end up going back. A lack of care also has a massive impact on peoples mental health.
> The social care crisis is killing the NHS
> 
> ...



No comments allowed yet, mmm.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 16, 2019)

treelover said:


> I have just had an agency cancel my care today, i went out without support and had a fall, i had three cancellations last week, i have had 8 hours care out of the 23 i fought for, I previously set up a group to challenge the council on direct payments.It is having a huge impact on my MH, the quality of care has overall been very poor, there just doesn't seem to be any accountability, the social service directors, etc, just fob you off or ignore you,despite us telling them of stories of neglect, and disabled and sick people going bankrupt paying towards their carw, then, at a CLP meeting, the Board cllr for social care, just kept going on about when we get a labour govt, but what if we don't? The group has had little help from the wider left, civil society, churches, etc, just like benefits it doesn't seem to be a big priority.



Sorry to hear that mate, no insight to add but hope you're ok


----------



## hash tag (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh treelover Sorry to hear what's happened. It's a shot old world sometimes and it ain't right. I Wish I could wave a wand and improve things for you.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 18, 2020)

A former "carer" who stole over than _£222,000_ from a frail 93-year-old woman, leaving her almost destitute, has been jailed for _two_ years:

"Carer" who stole £222,742 from frail 93-year-old woman 'bled her dry'






(Source Merseyside Police)

*When police finally caught up with Christine Barber and she opened the door to them she said:
“It’s to do with that bloody woman, isn’t it?”*​


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't get why people move into the world of care and they clearly don't. That's just horrible.
its the perfect time to spare a thought for carers, what with poor pay, zero hours etc. And not Corona and self isolation on top of everything. The pressures of their work have just gone through the roof.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 14, 2020)

This emergency lock down is bringing extra media scrutiny to the area of care and the practical, polical funding disconnect between NHS and care. 

They are talking about social care on r4 this morning, questions about the difficulties and the true number of deaths in care homes.  Some calling for the sector to be represented by a cabinet minister - no one asking why the hell it isn't already?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 14, 2020)

It sounds like there have been a high number of deaths in care homes, also many suspected cases of C19. The staff are probably under enormous pressure to carry on working and are not getting PPE


----------



## brogdale (Apr 14, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> This emergency lock down is bringing extra media scrutiny to the area of care and the practical, polical funding disconnect between NHS and care.
> 
> They are talking about social care on r4 this morning, questions about the difficulties and the true number of deaths in care homes.  Some calling for the sector to be represented by a cabinet minister - no one asking why the hell it isn't already?


Worse than that; it is 'represented' by one of the tories most ineffective ministers in Helen Whately. Before becoming an MP she was worked as a 'consultant' for McKinsey farmed out to trusts to accelerate privatised out-sourcing to her corporate clients.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 14, 2020)

Beeb report covering this ^^^^









						Coronavirus: Older people being 'airbrushed' out of virus figures
					

Charities voice concern for care home residents and call for daily updates on virus deaths in the system.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





Being something of a cynic where "official" statistics are concerned ...

We know that covid-19 disproportionately affects the elderly, so one could suspect that the very elderly are not being tested / admitted to hospital ( as many have DNRs anyway ). [To reduce the figures]
Someone has made a triage style decision (probably unofficially) that treating frail elderly without family backup to insist is effectively wasting a scare resource ... 
And as a result of what had better be downright carelessness / ignorance in the early stages ( pre-lockdown ) corona infections got into the care home system ...


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 14, 2020)

Should be noted that 1 in 5 people living in social care are under 65 years old; it’s not just an ‘older persons’ issue.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Worse than that; it is 'represented' by one of the tories most ineffective ministers in Helen Whately. Before becoming an MP she was worked as a 'consultant' for McKinsey farmed out to trusts to accelerate privatised out-sourcing to her corporate clients.


Latest car crash interview from Whately:

Morgan slams minister for 'laughing' in care home virus deaths row


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 15, 2020)

This is 47-yeaar old *Karen Kersey-Smith*, a social worker from Gwersyllt, Wrexham, employed by Cheshire West and Chester Council ...





... on 4 June 2020, she was sentenced to 28 months' imprisonment at Liverpool Crown Court having pleaded guilty to stealing a total £90,328.95 from three elderly or vulnerable people who were under her care.

She claimed that the majority of the money that she stole was put into charity boxes, but admitted that she had spent £4,275 on a holiday for a family of five in Gran Canaria, and had put a deposit on a £6,480 family trip to Florida, as well as spending thousands of pounds on her own groceries, before she was detected.

She claimed that she had sought to "make amends" by helping others in the community, and had most recently been helping with food distribution during the coronavirus pandemic.

Two of her three victims – who were two women aged 92 and 86, and a man in his 60s with dementia - had died prior to her being brought to justice.

_*None* of her victims or their families have been reimbursed_.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 15, 2020)

Thousands of people in UK care homes have died during the current Covid-19 pandemic - here is the government minister responsible for the sector, Helen Olivia Bicknell Whately, Minister of State at the Department of Health and Social Care: 




​


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 15, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> This is 47-yeaar old *Karen Kersey-Smith*, a social worker from Gwersyllt, Wrexham, employed by Cheshire West and Chester Council ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scum


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 15, 2020)

You know, if the Left wanted to make themselves more populist (and popular) they would make a lot more noise about violence and abuse within the NHS and social care.









						Like slavery there are some whom the law treats less than fully human
					

DOMINIC LAWSON: Over recent days, reports have appeared of those with learning disabilities in hospitals being assigned Do Not Resuscitate (DNR) notices - simply on the grounds of their disability.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 18, 2020)

The deaths of people with a learning disability England and Wales - in care settings alone -  was up by 134% compared to the same period in 2019. This is a conservative estimate. 

This is four times higher than for the general population.






						Rhetoric Versus Reality: How Britain Treats People with Disabilities – Byline Times
					

Alain Catzeflis explores the impact of Conservative ideology, austerity and the Coronavirus on people who the Government claims it wants to protect and support




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## treelover (Jun 18, 2020)

So, where are the allies that other groups have in abundance?


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 18, 2020)

treelover said:


> So, where are the allies that other groups have in abundance?



Politically? As likely to be found on the right as on the left. Family values and all that


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 24, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Politically? As likely to be found on the right as on the left. Family values and all that



for example









						Mum whose autistic son has been held in solitary confinement for three years in desperate plea for help
					

Sharon Clarke's son has spent three and a half years in segregation - but she argues he needs a package of care in the community.




					news.sky.com
				




and









						Julie Newcombe: Hancock must aid the pandemic's forgotten victims. The hundreds of autistic people detained in secure units. | Conservative Home
					

Is the sequestering, incarceration and forgetting of these vulnerable children and young adults any better than in Georgian and Victorian times?




					www.conservativehome.com
				




Too gammony for the radicals


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 6, 2020)

It is very sad to read of such a series of events - both of the elderly couple have now died:

Elderly man suffers after council splits him from his wife


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2020)

Thats so sad and just shit. I wish i hadnt read that just before hitting the sack. 😰


----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)

Important judgement. 









						Tribunal awards 10 UK homecare workers £10,000 each in back pay
					

Ruling says travel and waiting time between cases should be treated as working time




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2020)

That is great news and could be of great benefit to other carers. The problem is that in normal times care is very under funded and will be even more stretched with covid.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2020)

How can any self respecting human being possibly allow this to happen
BBC News - Care home resident had bruises and maggot-infested sore








						Care home resident had bruises and maggot-infested sore
					

A bruise also found on the grandfather's neck was "consistent with a hand mark", a review says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 14, 2020)

Five arrested over child sex offences dating back 40 years
					

Four men from Northamptonshire and one from Bradford are held over offences dating back 40 years.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 14, 2020)

Hospital staff held cloth over elderly patient's head
					

Nursing staff ordered security to restrain a 77-year-old man on 19 occasions in order to treat him.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 18, 2020)

Fat cat health operators are milking the old, sick and disabled
					

These private equity barons and hedge fund tycoons see old folks sliding into dementia and teenagers in mental torment as cash cows




					inews.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 19, 2020)

In answer to the OP, no I would not! I had to explain that to a jobsworth at the DWP in 2016 when they tried to book me onto an open day for a zero-hour "opportunity". I explained in the nicest possible way that the reason I've chosen not to have children is because I know myself well enough to know that I'm not cut out for mopping up other people's bodily fluids all day. She gave a judgmental gasp and said "But one day you might need someone to do that for you!" Well exactly, and I'd rather know that the person doing that job was doing it because they genuinely wanted to, not because they've been forced into it under threat of having their only money taken away. And how is that argument any less silly than saying "But your mum gave birth to you, so shouldn't you do that for someone?" She tried to protest that as a woman I'd be naturally good at it because women are more caring, which resulted in me putting in a complaint about her sexist attitude. The Jobcentre wrote back and promised me I'd never have to deal with her again, which I didn't.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 22, 2020)

Out of sight – who cares?: Restraint, segregation and seclusion review - Care Quality Commission
					

This report looks at the use of restraint, seclusion and segregation in care services for people with a mental health condition, a learning disability or autistic people.




					www.cqc.org.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 22, 2020)

CQC report: Care of people with learning disabilities 'inhumane'
					

Physical restraint is part of the culture in some specialist hospitals, a care regulator finds.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 5, 2020)

Hertfordshire council and care firm warned over dead man's 'breakfast'
					

A carer claimed falsely claimed to have fed the man, who had died during the night, a report says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 10, 2020)

'Inhuman' use of restraint on disabled patients
					

Every 15 minutes, an inpatient with learning disabilities is restrained, new data shows.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 12, 2020)

Essex Health Trust admits care failures in deaths of patients
					

The Essex Partnership Trust accepted safety failures allowed patients to take their own lives.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 12, 2020)

Covid deaths for people with learning disability in England six times average
					

Campaigners say report on first wave shows government failed to protect the most vulnerable




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 13, 2020)

‘It felt like a prison’: Teenager reveals traumatic time on private Bristol mental health ward - The Bristol Cable
					

Paige speaks out about her experience of the ward at the privately-run Priory Hospital Bristol a year before it closed down.




					thebristolcable.org


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Shechemite (Nov 16, 2020)

Investigations begin after woman with significant learning difficulties was raped and is pregnant
					

Police and social services bosses have begun investigations after a woman with “significant” learning difficulties who requires constant supervision was raped and made pregnant. Detail of the case has emerged




					careappointments.com


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2020)

I just glanced at this thread, creepy.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 16, 2020)

Creepy? The articles or the thread?


----------



## panpete (Nov 16, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Creepy? The articles or the thread?


Now you mention it, not the thread as that would insult the person who started it.
The care system, the low wages, the unsuitable sinister staff low wages attract.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 16, 2020)

it doesn’t get the attention it warrants - financial or political. Channel 4 news had a brief section today, perhaps that’s a start.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 16, 2020)

Mum calls for changes after mental health team and emergency services failed her daughter
					

THE devastated mother of a woman who took her own life says she hopes changes are made to prevent future tragedies.




					www.gazette-news.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

“(CCTV) cameras had been activated in patient bedrooms without the consent of patients for the purpose of protecting staff against potential allegations of abuse.”

Orwellian grimness

(this unit will be closed now following this inspection, some solace at least) 



			https://api.cqc.org.uk/public/v1/reports/acb0119a-5bb4-40fb-a98e-0f30e94e046a?20201117000910


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 17, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> “(CCTV) cameras had been activated in patient bedrooms without the consent of patients for the purpose of protecting staff against potential allegations of abuse.”
> 
> Orwellian grimness
> 
> ...



Aren't most of the Priory places shutting down?


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

I think so. I think their parent company is selling off the properties. Sorry brains a bit befuddled at the mo


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

I honestly don’t get why this isn’t


MadeInBedlam said:


> “(CCTV) cameras had been activated in patient bedrooms without the consent of patients for the purpose of protecting staff against potential allegations of abuse.”
> 
> Orwellian grimness
> 
> ...



News reports

Hospital 'compromised people's dignity'









						Concerns over bedroom CCTV, Covid-19 and sexual safety at Bromley hospital unit
					

A Bromley ward for patients with learning disabilities has been slammed by the national health watchdog over serious concerns regarding the sexual…




					www.newsshopper.co.uk


----------



## panpete (Nov 17, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> “(CCTV) cameras had been activated in patient bedrooms without the consent of patients for the purpose of protecting staff against potential allegations of abuse.”
> 
> Orwellian grimness
> 
> ...


Some families of patients have been known to put mini cameras in patients rooms to catch staff abusing patients. 
Low Pay, employing mentally unstable workers = abuse.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

panpete said:


> Some families of patients have been known to put mini cameras in patients rooms to catch staff abusing patients.
> Low Pay, employing mentally unstable workers = abuse.



sure. But here the provider put CCTV cameras in patients bedrooms (!!) Against their wishes (!!) in order to ‘protect’ staff from allegations of abuse.


----------



## panpete (Nov 17, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> sure. But here the provider put CCTV cameras in patients bedrooms (!!) Against their wishes (!!) in order to ‘protect’ staff from allegations of abuse.


I know, not good. Will these cameras protect patients from being abused by burnt out underpaid staff who take their frustrations out on patients?


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

Whilst pay in the care sector is abominable, and certainly doesn’t help produce a caring care system, not all abusive practitioners are low paid Fake NHS psychiatrist 'medicated at least 160 patients'


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

panpete said:


> I know, not good. Will these cameras protect patients from being abused by burnt out underpaid staff who take their frustrations out on patients?



No, the staff will just abuse people in ways/places that will be out of the cameras view.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

A friend of mines son was assaulted by a member of staff - leaving his arm broken. This was caught on cctv but the footage wasn’t admitted as evidence.

what we need is de-institionalisation Of the care system. As long as people are locked away in institutions, away from their families and communities, they will be treated as animals


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Shechemite (Nov 17, 2020)

"If he was being cared for properly, I'd still have my son," said Michelle Booroff. Essex Partnership University NHS Foundation Trust, which runs the centre, said it had started an inquiry.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 18, 2020)

Some Muckamore abuse updates









						Police make 13th arrest in Muckamore hospital abuse probe
					

A 43-year-old man has become the 13th person to be arrested as part of a major investigation in abuse allegations at Muckamore Abbey Hospital.




					www.irishnews.com
				












						£1.5m paid to 61 Muckamore Abbey staff suspended from hospital at centre of probe
					

More than £1.5million has been paid to 61 currently suspended staff of a scandal-plagued hospital, it has been revealed.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk
				












						Woman arrested in probe into ill-treatment of patients at Muckamore Abbey hospital is released pending report to PPS
					

A woman arrested by detectives from the PSNI’s Public Protection Branch investigating the allegations of ill-treatment of patients at Muckamore Abbey hospital has been released.




					www.newsletter.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

“In that dim space, we met other bereaved families and I was given an A4 laminated photo of Connor. Eh? 

An hour later, ‘important’ people spoke at the meeting while families sat silently around the edge of the room. Five minutes before the end of the meeting, we were told to stand and hold up our laminated dead.”









						Laminating the dead
					

These posts are coming a bit quicker right now. Sign of grim times still. There was an All Party Parliamentary Group (APPG) on Learning Disability meeting yesterday. Barbara Keeley MP tweeted after…




					mydaftlife.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

World-renowned children’s hospital ‘covered up mistakes that led to toddler’s death’
					

Exclusive: Great Ormond Street apologises over missing information but denies wrongdoing




					www.independent.co.uk
				




god bless the NHS


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

I appreciate I’m clogging up the thread somewhat. Only takes a second for me to share things onto here. Happy to continue to do so but happy not to if it’s irritating


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 19, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I appreciate I’m clogging up the thread somewhat. Only takes a second for me to share things onto here. Happy to continue to do so but happy not to if it’s irritating



No share away. I usually read don't often comment.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

Ok ta.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

How’s the Bristol care workers network going BristolEcho?


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 19, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> How’s the Bristol care workers network going BristolEcho?



Not to bad! We are all a bit snowed under at the moment and so not as active ourwardly for the last couple of months, but still supporting eachother and any enquires.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

Good to hear!


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 19, 2020)

People with learning disabilities face ‘discrimination' as data shows Covid death rate six times the average - Community Care
					

People with learning disabilities have faced “discriminatory practices” through the pandemic, an expert has warned, as data suggested they died from Covid at six times the rate of the general population during the first wave.




					www.communitycare.co.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 19, 2020)

Attended an interesting online discussion with The Care Collective  - bit academic but really interesting about the undervaluing of caring in a neoliberal system and the politics of interdependence etc.  They were looking at everthing from the care of children, care of the old etc to care for the natural world.









						The Care Collective, The Care Manifesto , Verso 2020- outline / press release
					

The Politics of Interdependence By The Care Collective We are in the midst of a global crisis of care. How do we get out of it? The Care Manifesto puts care at the heart of the debates of our current crisis: from intimate care-childcare, healthcare,



					www.academia.edu
				





> *Care Manifesto, by the Care Collective - Verso*
> www.versobooks.com › books › 3706-care-manifesto
> 
> _The Care Manifesto_ demands that we must put _care_ at the heart of the state and the economy. _A caring_ government must promote _collective_ joy, not the ...
> https://www.versobooks.com/authors/2499-the-care-collective



Our govt needs to change everything about how see care especially now post covid.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 20, 2020)

Inquest opens into death of teen who died under mental health unit's care
					

Emily Moore, 18, from Shildon tragically died on February 15




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 23, 2020)

8 years locked up (having committed no crime). Died after the care setting waited two days (!!) to take him to hospital after first being advised to do so.









						'I couldn't have shouted louder': Family seeks answers after care system fails son
					

Jason's family believe he was let down by the system that was meant to look after him.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 23, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Some Muckamore abuse updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully something will come of this Muckamore: Patients will help set terms for public inquiry


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 23, 2020)

Staff at a specialist care unit did not attempt to resuscitate a woman with epilepsy, learning difficulties and sleep apnoea when she was found unconscious, an inquest heard.

Joanna Bailey, 36, died at Cawston Park in Norfolk on 28 April 2018.









						Cawston Park specialist care unit staff 'failed to give CPR' to woman
					

An inquest hears a woman with epilepsy and sleep apnoea was found unconscious.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 25, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Staff at a specialist care unit did not attempt to resuscitate a woman with epilepsy, learning difficulties and sleep apnoea when she was found unconscious, an inquest heard.
> 
> Joanna Bailey, 36, died at Cawston Park in Norfolk on 28 April 2018.
> 
> ...



live-tweeting from the inquest


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 25, 2020)

5 years ago Thomas Rawnsley died in a secure unit, in a place he was meant to cared for, following abuse by those who were meant to be caring for him. It took 5 years for an inquest to take place. The inquest was, as they generally are, a whitewash. Thomas was 20 years old.









						Thomas Rawnsley: Family unhappy at care home death inquest process
					

Thomas Rawnsley had Down's Syndrome and was transferred further away from his family against their wishes.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The families statement is below


View attachment 240383


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm hearing of more resistance from the council to conduct Social Care assessments at the moment. It's very frustrating. Locally we have lost the supporting people package too.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 27, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Staff at a specialist care unit did not attempt to resuscitate a woman with epilepsy, learning difficulties and sleep apnoea when she was found unconscious, an inquest heard.
> 
> Joanna Bailey, 36, died at Cawston Park in Norfolk on 28 April 2018.
> 
> ...



Her family’s statement here 

press release by inquest 









						Jury raises eleven concerns regarding the death of Joanna Bailey who had learning disabilities
					

27 November 2020




					www.inquest.org.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 28, 2020)

St Andrews Hospital 









						Failings at Northampton mental health ward set up for women with eating disorders
					

It is the latest in a string of scathing inspections for Northampton's St Andrew's Hospital




					www.northamptonchron.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 28, 2020)

Thoroughly depressing thread, the way these people have been continually let down whilst care providers grow rich from the never ending stream of money they receive.

Well done Madeinbedlam for collecting it here. It must be an effort to maintain some kind of mental distance from the inhumanity of it all without blowing a gasket. Thank you.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 28, 2020)

I feel like I should be adding some kind of analysis. It’s hard to know what to say. Thanks for reading the posts


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 29, 2020)

Barbara Keeley (who I have a huge amount of time for) will be speaking at this debate 









						Demand for public inquiry into NHS mental health deaths to be debated by MPs
					

A mother fighting for a public inquiry into the death of her son and more than 20 other patients at an NHS mental health hospital in Essex has won a debate in parliament after more than 100,000 people backed her campaign.




					www.independent.co.uk
				





A mother fighting for a public inquiry into the death of her son and more than 20 other patients at an NHS mental health hospital in Essex has won a debatein parliament after more than 100,000 people backed her campaign.

On Monday, MPs in the House of Commons will debate Melanie Leahy’s petition calling for a public inquiry into the death of her son Matthew in 2012, as well as 24 other patients who died at The Linden Centre, a secure mental health unit in Chelmsford, Essex, since 2000.

The centre is run by Essex Partnership University NHS Trust which has been heavily criticised by regulators over the case.

A review by the health service ombudsman found 19 serious failings in his care and the NHS response to his mother’s concerns.
This included staff changing records after his death to suggest he had a full care plan in place when he didn’t.  
Matthew was detained under the Mental Health Act but was found hanged in his room seven days later. He had made allegations of being raped at the centre, but this was not taken seriously by staff nor properly investigated by the NHS.


The trust has admitted Matthew’s care fell below acceptable standards.
In November, it pleaded guilty to health and safety failings linked to 11 deaths of patients in 11 years.

The Health and Safety Executive prosecuted the trust for failing to tackle the risks of ligature points on wards which could be used by patients to hang themselves.

His mother Melanie has been campaigning for answers ever since her son died and says there is no evidence that he killed himself.


An inquest into his death in 2015 recorded an open verdict and highlighted “multiple failings and missed opportunities” in his care.


she started a petition to try and force the government to take action. It was accepted for debate after being backed by 105,000 members of the public.
Melanie told _The Independent_: “My son was meant to be going to a place of safety to get better, not die. Eight years since his passing and eight years of failures since and I find myself still fighting for the truth of what truly happened to my son.

“I’m not the only family who knows they have not been told the truth.”
She said she was now aware of 55 families with concerns about mental health care in Essex.
She added: “A public enquiry into Matthew’s death is now not just about Matthew. It is about all those who need the help of a good mental health system.”
In response to the petition, the government said it “sincerely regrets Matthew’s death. NHS Improvement will review the care that he and others received and will provide advice in due course on whether a public inquiry should be held.”
The debate in parliament will start at 4.30pm in Westminster Hall and will last for 90 minutes. A government minister will respond to the debate.
It can be watched online via the Parliament TV website.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 30, 2020)

No statutory public inquiry. Only an ‘independent inquiry’









						New inquiry to examine NHS mental health deaths over two decades
					

‘Those responsible for the death of our loved ones…must be called to account’ says mother




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Keeley speaking at the parliamentary debate 



Short news report and interview with Melanie Leahy


----------



## campanula (Nov 30, 2020)

My friend spent time at the Linden Centre. I saw her bruises. And a long list of casual spite, vindictive brutalities, punitive and mean humiliations, control and oppression...and, for quite a long time afterwards, an absolutely savage drug regime which utterly (and frighteningly)  erased the woman I know and love.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 3, 2020)

‘Do not resuscitate’ orders caused potentially avoidable deaths, regulator finds
					

Care Quality Commission says orders were wrongly applied in English care homes in early part of pandemic




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 3, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> No statutory public inquiry. Only an ‘independent inquiry’
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lots of anger from families More than 50 families reject 'toothless' independent inquiry into deaths at mental health unit


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2020)

Behind a paywall so I’ve shared the text 









						Women in psychiatric unit ‘feared for sexual safety’
					

Women in a newly opened psychiatric intensive care unit had concerns for their sexual safety, a Care Quality Commission report has revealed.




					www.hsj.co.uk
				





Women in a newly opened psychiatric intensive care unit had concerns for their sexual safety, a Care Quality Commission report has revealed.

Inspectors found women in the PICU at Cygnet Health Care’s Godden Green Hospital, in Kent, were afraid to shower because male staff did not always knock before entering bedrooms and staff entered bathrooms without permission. Patients were often looked after by male staff despite having asked for a female staff member and, in some cases, had an all-male care team.

Most patients the inspectors spoke to had concerns about their sexual safety.

The CQC carried out an unannounced inspection of the PICU in October, following concerns raised by members of the public and to check concerns identified in an earlier inspection of the hospital’s child and adolescent mental health services were not organisational. 

The PICU opened in November 2019. Since the summer, Kent and Medway NHS and Social Care Partnership Trust has commissioned some of the beds, but HSJ understands it stopped admissions for a time to review the care being provided. 

‘Troublemakers’
Inspectors found records referred to PICU patients as “difficult” and “troublemakers” and warned a ”culture of negativity towards patients had developed among some staff”.

The watchdog warned restrictive practices were “routinely” used. It added: “We saw some staff acting in an intimidating manner when patient’s behaviour became disturbed with little attempt made to use a calm and considered approach to de-escalate the situation or reassure and comfort patients.”

The report noted the ward was dirty, with grime on cupboard doors, dead insects on woodwork and stained carpets. 

The CQC also warned physical healthcare was not well managed, with records containing conflicting information, appropriate care plans not always being in place and relevant specialist referrals not always being made. Some patients reported having been given the wrong medication.

The report, which also covered the CAMHS inspection in September, was critical of Cygnet’s senior leadership, saying they “had not picked up that young people and patients were not receiving the care that they should have been and had not acted to make improvements in a timely manner”.

Problems in CAMHS
In the CAMHS unit, the CQC found several incidents of young people self-harming with broken tiles, while other environmental risks — including ligature points — had not been identified or mitigated. One young person who had self-injured was not taken to an accident and emergency department for several days, before an ambulance was eventually called for them. 

Inspectors found most of the CAMHS unit’s staff, including one ward manager, had no prior experience of working with young people. Checklists for neurological impact following headbanging incidents were sometimes carried out by healthcare support workers, rather than doctors or nurses.

After the inspection, the CQC said the CAMHS unit should be temporarily closed but Cygnet decided to close it permanently in October and the patients were moved elsewhere.

The PICU has remained open, with the CQC having weekly meetings with Cygnet and specifying improvements which must be put in place. The CQC also served Cygnet with three requirement notices, two of which related to the PICU.

The hospital’s rating did not change as part of the inspection and it remains rated “requires improvement” overall. 

Addressing concerns
Cygnet said it had addressed the ratio of male and female staff as soon as it heard feedback on this and had reinforced messages around privacy and dignity with staff.

A Cygnet Godden Green spokeswoman said: “Since the inspection two months ago, we have worked with the CQC to address their requirements through a detailed and robust action plan.

“The CQC has told us they are satisfied with the steps we have taken and can see the progress that has been made. We are heartened that the CQC recognised that most patients and carers on the adult PICU ward said staff were kind, respectful and caring.”


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2020)

On a more positive note, this is a great video by autistic and learning disabled self advocates. Not taking this shit lying down 💪


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2020)

Staff at a mental health unit missed "multiple opportunities" to realise a woman had become unwell before she died.

Sian Hewitt, 25, died after collapsing at the Campbell Centre.

Coroner Tom Osborne said there was "a failure to start effective CPR".









						Sian Hewitt: Campbell Centre staff 'missed opportunities' to save patient
					

A coroner raises concerns about the NHS's ability to treat patients with autism and bipolar.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 5, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Britain’s cruel care system shames us all
> 
> 
> “The death of a teenager at a Priory hospital is tragically just one example of a national crisis
> ...



During the summer I worked for several weeks at a priory hospital, through my agency. Their staff mostly hung around doing sod all while agency staff did the actual work. I developed really close relationships with three of the service users, became one person's preferred carer, and basically worked my arse off for six weeks.

One of the seniors overheard me talking with someone about this case, next day I had a supervision at my agency. The manager of the hospital had asked the agency not to send me back as I was a 'troublemaker', and made a load of spurious allegations about me. 

I was lucky, my supervisor knows me well and didn't believe what they were told - but obviously I couldn't go back again, which was a shame.

Six weeks layer that manager had gone, sacked as I believe, for various problems at the hospital that CQC had flagged up and were investigating.

Working for a care agency is .. interesting. But I no longer will take shifts at any Priory place, they are devils.

And still, nothing in this thread surprises me. Depresses me, yes - angers me, yes. But surprises, none.

And I agree 'the left' should be making way, way more noise about this. I don't get why they aren't.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 5, 2020)

Apologies for adding this, I really don't want to trivialise and that's not how this is meant.  Years ago when I was hanging out all the time with rappers and singers and whatnot, when someone went off on a rant about something or other, my usual response was "Write a song about it!"

So on that note, by way of light relief (heavy relief?) here's a song I wrote about it. 



It's a free download but i may make a full band version and sell it as a fundraiser, though I don't know who for.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 6, 2020)

Night carers who slept on job sentenced
					

Two carers admit failing to properly look after a child with a rare syndrome who needed 24-hour care.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 7, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Lots of anger from families More than 50 families reject 'toothless' independent inquiry into deaths at mental health unit



melanie (Matthews mother) responding to the farce of the parliamentary ‘debate’









						STATUTORY PUBLIC INQUIRY NOW | STATUTORY PUBLIC INQUIRY NOW  PLEASE SIGN THIS & SHARE  👇👇👇👇👇   form.jotform.com/203385759503057  👍👍👍👍👍  THANKYOU  #matthewscampaign #matthewleahy #eput... | By Justice for Matthew Leahy failed by the State | Facebook
					

776 views, 7 likes, 1 loves, 2 comments, 118 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Justice for Matthew Leahy failed by the State: STATUTORY PUBLIC INQUIRY NOW  PLEASE SIGN THIS & SHARE  👇👇👇👇👇...




					fb.watch


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 7, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Behind a paywall so I’ve shared the text
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CQC report here



			https://api.cqc.org.uk/public/v1/reports/5b07186f-a8c0-434d-abaa-92c9785b229c?20201127080048


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 9, 2020)

Care worker Kerry Claridge sentenced for stealing from 81-year-old
					

The care worker was secretly filmed riding an electric wheelchair and taking money from a purse.



					www.bbc.com
				




Soft sentence, but there you go


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2020)

Oh shit. I had taken no notice is Small Axe. I was looking up news for Shirley Oaks children's home as I grew up very close to it and in later life, I made friends, totally independent of each other, spent time in their. It's chilled me to the core.








						'Abused as a child and schooled in jail - now I've inspired hit drama Small Axe'
					

EXCLUSIVE: The Oscar-winning director had completely recreated his bedsit in a social services hostel in Brixton, down to the reggae posters and flyers on the walls




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 10, 2020)

‘Woman left screaming for hours’: How midwives and doctors failed mothers and babies at scandal-hit hospitals
					

Inquiry report finds patients at Shrewsbury and Telford Hospital Trust were put in danger because of a culture that denied women choice




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 10, 2020)

Health trust says sorry after death of 'bright' law student
					

Jennifer Brown, 27, was diagnosed with bipolar and had accessed help for her mental health




					www.gazettelive.co.uk


----------



## campanula (Dec 11, 2020)

Happened to me, MadeInBedlam. Failure to diagnose a botched C section for 5-6 days (at which point, I was so inarticulate and desperate, I was practically feral, writing on the ground and grabbing a doctor by his ankles). Right up to the point of diagnosis, I was dismissed as a trouble causer and malingerer (although I had already had one C-section and knew the ropes). Lost a kidney, spent 3 months in hospital and convalescence, unable to keep my new daughter on the ward because of lack of assistance. |Had to rent my own breast pump too, to maintain lactation. I get that accidents happen (ureter stitched up causing blockage) but to deny the pain and fear I was experiencing in what seemed to me to be a toxic mixture of staff culture, class distinction (young, working class and living in a squat) until irreparable damage had been caused.
It's a difficult road to negotiate (for socialists). I feel badly disposed to criticise the NHS...but clearly, there are some terrible decisions being made...often at a non-clinical'/managerial level, which feeds back into a general culture of denial and a kind of 'back to the wall' belligerence. Accountability (and lack of) seems to be a fundamental locus of discontent.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 18, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Her family’s statement here
> 
> press release by inquest
> 
> ...




Interview (is that the right word) with Joanna’s dad. 






						georgejulian.co.uk » Remembering Joanna
					

Until last month I’d never attended an inquest without already making contact with the bereaved person’s family, to try and get to know them a little. As Thomas Rawnsley’s inquest came to a close, I moved straight to Joanna Bailey’s inquest as it was half the way through. I have written a number...



					www.georgejulian.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 20, 2020)

Parents demand police probe into their daughter's death
					

Devastatingly, Gareth Burgess and his wife Emma learned for the first time at an inquest that the 11-month-old should not even have been given the drug that killed her at a Surrey hospital.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 23, 2020)

Cygnet again 









						Cygnet Woodside in special measures over 'patient safety risks'
					

Mental health hospital Cygnet Woodside is being investigated by police over allegations of abuse.



					www.bbc.com
				




The service showed warning signs that increased the likelihood of a closed culture developing. This would have put people at serious risk of coming to harm if we didn't take action," he said.
The CQC said senior leaders were not always fully aware of concerns in the service and "this included the concern relating to the allegations of abuse toward a patient which is being investigated by police".

Following the unannounced inspection, the commission also suspended the nine-bed hospital's current "good" rating for caring.
It has been given an overall rating of "inadequate" after a strong odour of urine, damaged walls and peeling paint on wards were also found.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 28, 2020)

MPs call for inquiry into government’s role in COVID deaths of disabled people
					

MPs have called for an independent inquiry into why so many disabled people have died from coronavirus, and the role the UK government and other public bodies have played in causing those deaths. M…




					www.disabilitynewsservice.com


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 28, 2020)

From Facebook


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 28, 2020)

“ “Gordon’s health has progressively worsened since he was sent to the State Hospital. He is now on large doses of anti-psychotic drugs every day and I have seen a bright, intelligent boy change into one who slurs his speech and has aged terribly.

“He is skin and bone, his hair has fallen out, his cheek bones stick out and his teeth are terrible. I believe he will die in there if we can’t get him out. Sometimes he can barely speak to me on the phone.”









						"I wasn't allowed to see him for three months... his condition made me weep": Mother urges release of autistic son being treated at Carstairs - The Sunday Post
					

The mother of a young autistic man being treated in Scotland’s State Hospital at Carstairs says she felt physically sick at his deteriorating condition after being allowed to see him for the first time in three months.




					www.sundaypost.com


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 29, 2020)

“He was found to have committed various acts using force when victims were confused or reluctant to comply, such as forcing a resident to the ground which resulted in her banging her head, and force feeding a resident by using a spoon to force food through clenched teeth.“









						Nurse who subjected vulnerable care home residents to horrific abuse struck off
					

Alastair Quinn was jailed for two years in January after a jury convicted him of eight counts of mistreating residents at Covent House, Birtley




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 3, 2021)

Vital social care has become the plaything of the super-rich
					

Mental distress is lining fat cats' pockets




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 5, 2021)

The tragedy occurred in the same year three members of staff were sacked for mocking and shouting at another vulnerable resident - including telling her she "stunk" and imitating police sirens to cause distress










						Disabled man under 121 care 'choked to death on adult nappy'
					

The incident follows three staff at the home being sacked for hurling abuse at another vulnerable resident




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 6, 2021)

Unregulated care, kids being exploited and abused, companies cashing in off social collapse. 









						Thousands of children sent to unregulated care homes amid Covid
					

Exclusive: commissioner for England says children at risk of ‘abuse or exploitation’ due to lack of council placements




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 7, 2021)

Care home worker was caught on camera sexually abusing vulnerable resident
					

A CARE home worker who was caught on hidden camera sexually abusing a vulnerable dementia patient has been jailed for two years.




					www.nwemail.co.uk


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2021)

The campaign for better pay and conditions at SAGE home in North London 








						Strike at Sage – Quality care deserves  quality pay
					

UVW members, care, domestic and maintenance workers at Sage Nursing home in North London declared a huge victory after a protracted dispute over poverty pay and decent working conditions. Winning the London Living Wage, resulting in a minimum pay rise of 11% for some workers and all other staff...



					www.uvwunion.org.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Unregulated care, kids being exploited and abused, companies cashing in off social collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can they be called care homes if they aren't homes and don't provide care?


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 7, 2021)

Well quite


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 8, 2021)

Cheeky fucker 









						Woman ordered to pay £12,000 for operating illegal care agency - LaingBuisson News
					

A woman who ran a domiciliary care agency in Morley, Leeds has been ordered to pay more than £12,000 after admitting to providing support illegally




					www.laingbuissonnews.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 17, 2021)

Children's mental health service in North-East used 'unacceptable' amount of restraint
					

STAFF on mental health wards for children used an "unacceptable" amount of restraint, a report has found.




					www.thenorthernecho.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 18, 2021)

Won’t be any riots over this. White fragility I guess 









						Residents of Wales care home died after alleged neglect, inquest hears
					

Police found evidence of neglect at Brithdir nursing home including dehydration and pressure sores




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 19, 2021)

Locked up in congregate care settings during a pandemic. Just the place to be Concerns older people are being 'forced into care homes' against their will due to red tape


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 1, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Staff at a specialist care unit did not attempt to resuscitate a woman with epilepsy, learning difficulties and sleep apnoea when she was found unconscious, an inquest heard.
> 
> Joanna Bailey, 36, died at Cawston Park in Norfolk on 28 April 2018.
> 
> ...











						'Pathetic' legal system has failed my daughter, says grieving father
					

A father has described legal support for bereaved parents as “pathetic”, saying he cannot bring a civil case over his disabled daughter’s…




					www.romfordrecorder.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

no need for an inquiry, these were ‘challenging and disturbed’ individuals 









						Calls for public inquiry into North East mental health trust | ITV News
					

A charity says it’s aware of 14 people who died between 2016 and 2020 whilst under the care of Tees Esk and Wear Valleys NHS Foundation Trust.  | ITV News Tyne Tees




					www.itv.com


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> “ “Gordon’s health has progressively worsened since he was sent to the State Hospital. He is now on large doses of anti-psychotic drugs every day and I have seen a bright, intelligent boy change into one who slurs his speech and has aged terribly.
> 
> “He is skin and bone, his hair has fallen out, his cheek bones stick out and his teeth are terrible. I believe he will die in there if we can’t get him out. Sometimes he can barely speak to me on the phone.”
> 
> ...



more unrelenting horror 









						Mother pleads for release of autistic son as he spends another birthday locked up in Scotland’s maximum security hospital - The Sunday Post
					

Ruth Hughes should have been taking her autistic son to visit one of his favourite castles last week or enjoying a walk together on the beach near his home.




					www.sundaypost.com


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 2, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> no need for an inquiry, these were ‘challenging and disturbed’ individuals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The absolute state of that statement. From the bit you've quoted but also the complete disregard for the system and putting it on to individuals - both the people they work with and the workers. It's completely removed and would you trust someone like that? I wonder what their caseloads are.....


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

Case load would be something ridiculous. And there’s the rub. Pressure gets ever excerpted downwards. If staff can’t handle the case loads it’s cause they’re not meditating enough (or some crap). If patients need more support than is being offered it’s because they’re attention seeking. Just unending misery


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 2, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Case load would be something ridiculous. And there’s the rub. Pressure gets ever excerpted downwards. If staff can’t handle the case loads it’s cause they’re not meditating enough (or some crap). If patients need more support than is being offered it’s because they’re attention seeking. Just unending misery



Most trusts are over the recommended safe limits I suspect. The issue is people like this that are at the top and blindly blame everyone but themselves and the people that are utlimatley allowing this to happen. 

It's so shite and so much now is focused on when things get to crisis point rather than prevention.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

There’s 2 things there. The quality (or lack of) leadership in the NHS (and these CEOs aren’t badly paid); and yeah, the absence of support in the community. Cuts to social care (and welfare) are driving a lot of this


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

None of this is going to get any better


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 2, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> None of this is going to get any better



We are hearing about people becoming more unwell this time around with the second lockdown including people with history of psychosis that have been doing well long term. The longer term impact of the last year will be significant. I do have hope of course that we can turn the corner and support people through it, but there will need to be changes and I agree it won't get better if the government/services don't change how they approach it. 

Lockdown intially saw a decrease in people being referred to some crisis teams apparently and the theory was that the services that would normally pick up people simply weren't operating. This means that people were still unwell just not being seen. If those services continue to be cut then it means people just won't get picked up at all..... 

It's not going to be easy and as this thread shows there are deep fundamental issues that can't just be blamed on the government and services oppperators. There are problems in society too that allow all of this to happen.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 2, 2021)

Nobody wants to look after elderly and vulnerable people .. tbh fair enough because even if you do you'll struggle to meet your own needs without working every waking hour.

For me, this is the heart of the problem: status. People who need care are considered low-value (except when we feel mawkish, then they become 'special'), so looking after them is low-value work that unsurprisingly, hardly anyone wants to do. The good staff either find promotions or quit the sector, knackered .. leaving behind the kind of 'carers' documented throughout this thread .. and the good ones simply don't have the time, energy or influence to do much more than tread water.

I don't know what the answer is.

Edit.. Actually I was recently asked by the manager of my agency's local branch to become their trainer .. so among other things I'll be doing all inductions of newly-recruited staff. It will give me a chance to influence all the new staff that pass through our branch. This is one of the reasons I accepted the offer .. in the field, so to speak, if I want to 'supervise' staff I just come across as a bossy cunt  whereas if I'm 'the trainer' they have to pay attention to what I say. And if they don't, I get to train them again 

I may in fact pick at this thread for some examples of how not to do the job. There's some strong stuff in here.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

There needs to be serious money put into the nhs and social care.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> no need for an inquiry, these were ‘challenging and disturbed’ individuals
> 
> 
> 
> ...





as the tweet says, these aren’t unavoidable ir  infrequent deaths 









						'The worst thing Zoe did was ask for help because it's killed her'
					

Zoe Zaremba's mother has criticised the Tees, Esk and Wear Valleys NHS Foundation Trust after her young daughter's death




					www.gazettelive.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 2, 2021)

Just seen this Coroner condemns ‘failure to provide basic medical attention’ to cancer patients


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 6, 2021)

Mentally ill woman seeks Help from Nhs. NHS accuses her of ‘becoming dependent on staff’; discharges her to a Travelodge. She hangs herself there three days later. 









						Mum slams 'inhumane' NHS as daughter released from Harplands dies in Travelodge
					

She was twice transferred from Hartshill to two different Travelodge hotels




					www.stokesentinel.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 13, 2021)

Very sad ... and avoidable?:

57-year-old's tragic death after falling from Croydon care home window


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Shechemite (Feb 17, 2021)

There is shocking silence over the thousands with disabilities dying during the pandemic
					

Where were the howls of anger and protest that all lives should matter in our society?




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 17, 2021)

Hospital put into special measures after young patients appeared ‘over sedated’
					

An independent mental health hospital has been placed into special measures after young people 'appeared to be over sedated' during an inspection.




					www.hsj.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 17, 2021)

Cqc report here. Total shitshow






						Huntercombe Hospital - Maidenhead
					






					www.cqc.org.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 18, 2021)

A police investigation to follow the conclusion of the inquest?:



> _"A nursing home manager told staff to make false statements after an 84-year-old woman died two months after falling from her wheelchair and fracturing her hip, an inquest has heard ..."_




Staff _'told to lie'_ about 84-year-old woman's wheelchair fall


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 18, 2021)

Keeping with the falsifying records theme 'Dishonest' Bristol nurse who falsified records struck-off


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 18, 2021)

North Shields nurse who swore at residents struck off
					

She also threatened to "drop kick" a resident at the care home for people with dementia.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 19, 2021)

ONS suggests NHS disability discrimination may have increased risk of COVID deaths
					

Official figures have provided the first statistical evidence to suggest that unfair practices or discrimination within the NHS may have caused disabled people to be at a higher risk of death from …




					www.disabilitynewsservice.com


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 19, 2021)

*NHS spends £30 million on preparing staff for inquests into patient deaths*
*One trust spent over £650,000 in a single year

NHS trusts have spent £30 million on “witness coaching” for inquiries into a series of hospital scandals, a Telegraph investigation has found.
Since 2012, NHS hospitals have spent over £28,000,000 on preparation for staff for coroners inquests into patient deaths, according to newly-released data.
One trust spent over £650,000 in a single year, amid accusations that NHS staff are still being “coached” to give model answers to influence coroners to limit damage to a hospital’s reputation.
“The fact that NHS trusts are spending such large amounts of taxpayers’ money on legal advice re inquests, when most bereaved families are left to fend for themselves is scandalous,” says Peter Walsh, Chief Executive of Action Against Medical Accidents (AVMA).
“It seems to me that some NHS trusts are paying lawyers not so much to assist the coroner in establishing the full facts, but to seek to influence the coroner so as to minimise his or her reaching findings that would be damaging to the trust’s reputation.


“I have heard lawyers who offer their services to the NHS cite this as a reason for instructing them. This is not a reasonable use of taxpayers’ money in my opinion.”
“We have known trusts to go to great lengths to avoid inquests in the first place. There is also some evidence that the line between legitimate ‘preparing’ witnesses for an inquest and ‘coaching’ witnesses is over stepped.
“The Morecambe Bay Inquiry recommended measures be taken to prevent NHS trusts ‘fending off’ inquests or ‘coaching’ witnesses. The Government agreed with this recommendation ‘in principle’ but I am not aware of this having been put into action.”
In 2015 the Government published its report into hospitals in Morecambe Bay which found serious failures had led to the avoidable deaths of 11 babies and a mother at Furness General Hospital between 2004 and 2012.
The same NHS trust has spent over £285,000 since 2012/13 on legal fees for coroners inquests. It did not provide a comment when approached by the Telegraph.


Following the 2015 scandal NHS England were advised to implement a national protocol which would ensure “the avoidance of attempts to ‘fend off’ inquests, a mandatory requirement not to coach staff or provide ‘model answers’, the need to avoid collusion between staff.”
The Telegraph can reveal that NHS England never established this protocol, instead reminding trusts of existing guidance to staff. It refused to commit to establishing in light of these new findings, as it believes existing guidance for staff is adequate.
The three NHS trusts found to have spent the most money on legal costs for inquests were specialist mental health specialists operating secure units for vulnerable patients.
Cumbria, Northumberland, Tyne and Wear, South London and Maudsley and Nottinghamshire Healthcare NHS Trusts have cost the taxpayer over £6 million in legal fees over patient deaths. None of these trusts provided a comment when approached by the Telegraph.
South London and the Maudsley was found in 2018 to have had the third highest number of injuries in the country from restraining patients at the mental health trust, with 255.
Advertisement

Nottinghamshire Healthcare Trust was found in 2014 to have encouraged more than 500 of its staff to help vulnerable patients post positive reviews on the website Patient Opinion.
“‘Lawyering-up’ at inquests is a systemic issue across deaths in NHS settings,” Deborah Coles, the executive director of Inquest, an independent charity working with families bereaved by state-related deaths.
When asked if she was aware of witness coaching on the NHS, Ms Coles said: “Yes. There was an opportunity to demonstrate candour by adopting that protocol. The decision not to and to say that they can do it themselves just shows their culture of denial and defensiveness.
Inquest told the Telegraph that they deal with “systemic issues” in NHS mental health units including a “failure to monitor and observe highly vulnerable people, inadequate care plans, dangerous ligature points, failure to involve families in a person's care, the overuse of restraints and seclusion.
A spokesperson for NHS Improvement said: “In 2016, NHS Improvement reminded trusts of the guidance already in place to ensure appropriate engagement with inquests, and crucially, the NHS has put significant effort into helping staff feel able to speak up at work in support of patient safety, including last year by publishing a world-leading patient safety strategy aimed at preventing incidents occurring in the first place.”









						NHS spends £30 million on preparing staff for inquests into patient deaths
					

One trust spent over £650,000 in a single year




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				



*


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 23, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Won’t be any riots over this. White fragility I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whether or not the friends and relatives of those who lost their lives in this institution, and others concerned about what is coming to light, choose to riot once all the full facts are known will, no  doubt, be  a matter for them.   However, I doubt that white fragility will be a factor in any such decision, unless or until some racial motivation is uncovered for the appalling "care".  What is difficult to understand is how such treatment of the elderly and vulnerable could have persisted over what must have been a significant period of time:

Care home inquiry: Dr Prana Das will not stand trial (Note: he subsequently died).

Brithdir care home inquest: Daughter fed mum instead of 'hopeless' staff

Senior nurse admits care at home where multiple residents died was _'bordering on negligent'_

Care worker '_drew moustache on woman's face_ with permanent marker'

Coroner criticises nurse for _‘not caring’_

The inquest continues.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 23, 2021)

Should they not have dealt with this?

Home care firm under fire after _death of local pensioner from dehydration_ last summer


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 1, 2021)

The good news keeps on coming doesn’t it 

“
Elderly and vulnerable people could be forced to move out of their own homes into institutional care unless the chancellor invests billions of pounds to shore up social services and reform England’s broken care model, The Independent has been told.


In an exclusive interview ahead of Rishi Sunak’s Budget on Wednesday, James Bullion, president of the Association of Directors of Adult Social Services (ADASS), warned the care system risked “catastrophic failure in some areas” without urgent changes to the way vulnerable people, including younger disabled people, are looked after.”









						Collapse of social care could force more elderly people out of their own homes — The Independent
					

Exclusive: Chancellor urged to be brave in this week’s Budget to avoid ‘catastrophic failures’ in social care




					apple.news


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 5, 2021)

Priory group again.









						Suffolk mental health service rated 'inadequate' after report finds 'elements of patient abuse'
					

St John's House in Palgrave has been rated "inadequate" by the Care Quality...




					planetradio.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 13, 2021)

Covid-19: Health of 28% needing social care drops in pandemic
					

A survey for a care charity also says the lives of many older and disabled people have been "diminished".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 13, 2021)

Thatcham care housing provider putting residents 'at risk of harm'
					

CQC report finds staff not administering medicine safely or on time




					www.newburytoday.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 13, 2021)

Care provider slammed for safety, medicine errors and exhausted staff
					

Apathetic managers, 24-hour shifts and a company that ex-employees say doesn’t care




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 13, 2021)

Budget cuts planned for social care as councils count cost of pandemic, public spending watchdog finds - Community Care
					

Almost all English councils are planning to slash budgets this year in the wake of Covid-19, including through reviewing adult care packages and increasing service user charges, the public spending watchdog has found.




					www.communitycare.co.uk


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 13, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Budget cuts planned for social care as councils count cost of pandemic, public spending watchdog finds - Community Care
> 
> 
> Almost all English councils are planning to slash budgets this year in the wake of Covid-19, including through reviewing adult care packages and increasing service user charges, the public spending watchdog has found.
> ...



Surprise fucking surprise. It's been the mentality all along. This is the latest in a long line of reasons that can be used to continue to cut services and shift the costs on to others.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 13, 2021)

(Even more) People will die because of this


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 13, 2021)

It seems to me that councils are treating "social care" as another low-hanging fruit that they can slash away at to "save" money on their budgets ... and maybe one where cuts will not be widely noticed.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 14, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Budget cuts planned for social care as councils count cost of pandemic, public spending watchdog finds - Community Care
> 
> 
> Almost all English councils are planning to slash budgets this year in the wake of Covid-19, including through reviewing adult care packages and increasing service user charges, the public spending watchdog has found.
> ...



And then, this article is in Unison's spring 2021 magazine..

‘I can’t afford to retire’ – why carers need a living wage | Magazine

And I just .. can't even ..


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 18, 2021)

England’s care regulator, the Care Quality Commission, is raising serious concerns about the use of Do Not Resuscitate orders during the pandemic. 

Families and charities say the orders, which can deny people potentially life-saving care,  have been wrongly placed on elderly and disabled people over the past year at unprecedented rates. 

An interim report from the Commission last year found concerns over at least 40 orders between March and September, up from just 9 in the preceding 6 months.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 19, 2021)

Bollocks 









						Supreme Court rules care companies do not have to pay sleep-shifts
					

The Supreme Court has dismissed appeals this morning to pay hourly for sleep-in shifts, a sigh of relief for care companies and investors but a setback




					www.cityam.com


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 19, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Bollocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massively unsurpsing. Unions need to forget the idea of Courts handing them the wins. Shit all round.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 19, 2021)

I do sleep ins and I never sleep well cos I've always got half an ear listening.  I also never get to go off shift at 10pm cos someone is always still awake and if I'm finishing at 7am I can never just leave cos I have to handover and complete paperwork so I would argue I should get paid for an hour each end as well as the sleep in rate.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm thinking of collecting some reports of people's experiences of working through the pandemic and linked into people's general wrok conditions to publish via BCWN if anyone's interested in contributing. I am still formulating this idea in my head about what might be good to think about.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 19, 2021)

I'd PM you provided it was anonymously referenced.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 19, 2021)

> _"care in the uk - a disgrace"_




Some remarkable children respond ...



​


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 19, 2021)

Mogden said:


> I'd PM you provided it was anonymously referenced.



When I formulate it a little bit I'll come back to the thread or PM you. Yes anonymous is fine!


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 21, 2021)

Dementia care: Family's battle over £15,000 bill
					

Ruth Harrison's father was only meant to be in respite care for two weeks but stayed for five months.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 23, 2021)

Ten years since winterbourne view was exposed. 

Ten years on and

1) the health and social care system (the good arm of the state violence remember) still locks away and tortures people in ‘congregate care settings’ (and we’ve how well that’s worked out over the last year in ‘keeping people safe’)

2) the people subject to this are still bottom of the pile whenever the discussion turns to ‘social justice’ and ‘structural oppression‘.

this was near Bristol and all. There were no riots about it mind.


----------



## ash (Mar 23, 2021)

As someone who used to regularly go into care homes and supported living settings before Covid I am very concerned about what might have been going on with a whole year of no relatives or professional visitors.  It’s a recipe for disaster!


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 24, 2021)

Flagship death review programme had ‘unclear and limited’ impact
					

A flagship government programme to improve care for people with learning disabilities has had an 'unclear' and 'limited' impact after six years, an NHS England report has found.




					www.hsj.co.uk
				




Flagship death review programme had ‘unclear and limited’ impact. Review into LeDer programme has found its impact has been limited.

"At a national level, there was consensus that LeDeR’s impact on policy-making was unclear, and probably limited."

"At a local level, the impact of the programme was seen to vary greatly between CCGs and it was suggested that a statutory process would help LeDeR to be more impactful on driving service change."


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 24, 2021)

Government accused of 'overseeing human rights crisis in care'
					

As the UK prepares to mark the anniversary today of the first COVID-19 national lockdown, the government has been accused of overseeing a human rights crisis in care.




					www.carehomeprofessional.com


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 26, 2021)

Disabled man who choked to death on burger was 'unlawfully killed'
					

Tony Wilkinson, 57, who had a genetic condition known as Fragile X syndrome, died after he began choking in a pub at Manchester Airport




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 26, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> no need for an inquiry, these were ‘challenging and disturbed’ individuals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despite the best efforts of the CEO to blame the patients, the CQC found TEWV to run inadequate wards 









						Patients 'at risk of harm' at hospitals in Darlington and Teesside
					

CONCERNS about safety at five psychiatric intensive care units have been raised by a watchdog after it emerged patients were being put at risk of…




					www.thenorthernecho.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2021)

Family of vulnerable man who took his own life slam mental health services for 'failures' in his care
					

The death of a vulnerable 60-year-old man from Chalfont St Peter, who took his own life, could have been avoided if mental health services had…




					www.bucksfreepress.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2021)

Not bothering to do a Care plan. The recovery model. Sort it out yourself.


----------



## Spanner (Mar 27, 2021)

I can’t imagine your circumstances, MadeInBedlam. They sound awful and you have my whole sympathy. I just wanted to share a different view. My wife’s father has been in a care home for a year, suffering from dementia. We have nothing but admiration and thanks for the kind folks looking after him. It’s a private home but they’ve never asked us to pay a penny, so I imagine the NHS pick up the tab.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2021)

Yeah there’s loads of lovely people working in health and social care. I guess that isn’t the point of this thread though.

this isn’t about individuals - good, bad or otherwise (although of course good and bad people exist everywhere) - but about the value aa a society we place on human life, rights and dignity


----------



## Spanner (Mar 28, 2021)

Yeah, you’re right. And it’s easy to for me see the best of things when the best of things is all I’ve seen.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 28, 2021)

Staff (as well as other residents) where I am now are lovely. It’s a block of flats, mostly tenants get on with things ourselves but there’s staff in the block. Everyone’s been doing their best in crappy time’s. A good team


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 29, 2021)

Depressing London care staff least likely to have had Covid vaccines


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 30, 2021)

I wish caring for disabled people was seen as a career, not a stopgap
					

Is it any wonder why care work isn’t always taken as a valued career path when we still as a society do not see disabled people as equals?




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 31, 2021)

Totally avoidable (and brutal) death of a _not-really-a-person_, person.









						Rachel Johnston: Care home must take action 'to prevent future deaths'
					

Coroner David Reid previously concluded neglect contributed to Rachel Johnston's death in 2018.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 3, 2021)

Child social worker carried out sex act with girl he let drink vodka
					

Sean Patrick Kershaw was employed by Middlesbrough Council when the incident took place but has since been dismissed




					www.gazettelive.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 4, 2021)

Care home worker struck off for grabbing resident by throat
					

Robert Simpson also swore at the Arcadia Gardens resident and branded him a 'disgusting wee man'.




					news.stv.tv


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 5, 2021)

Staff in care home failed to prevent children being sexually exploited, Ofsted finds
					

Inspection into facility run by Cambian Childcare reveals children going missing and scared




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 8, 2021)

Read the care plan ffs 

_Loving and happy Barnsley man, 57, who choked to death on a burger, was unlawfully killed, jury rules_


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 9, 2021)

Yep. 

I’m in total agreement on the need for huge investment in - and a (very) different _model_ of - social care, but a lot of really shit things happen because the care being provided is actually quite shit. Getting the funding that’s required and to even begin to address the superstructural problems of social care can’t happen until we’re honest about how badly _the most vulnerable_ are treated


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 13, 2021)

“Cardiff Crown Court heard Banana, of Silvester Street, Vauxhall , used his position as her support worker to take advantage of her – telling her he liked her and that she "looked like an angel". 


The two exchanged messages about their relationship and matters came to a head in when Banana approached his victim in the hospital, hugged her, and kissed her on the lips using tongues.”









						Mental health worker who kissed and hugged teen patient is sacked
					

Martin Banana, 49, from Liverpool, admitted engaging in sexual activity with a female with a mental disorder impeding choice




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 14, 2021)

unrelentingly shit really 









						Social care cuts and increased charges causing 'huge distress' to disabled people - Community Care
					

Social care cuts, including through reductions in care packages and increased charges, are having a significant impact on disabled people, warn charities




					www.communitycare.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> 'Pathetic' legal system has failed my daughter, says grieving father
> 
> 
> A father has described legal support for bereaved parents as “pathetic”, saying he cannot bring a civil case over his disabled daughter’s…
> ...



poor Tungay, one of his cash cows is closing 



			https://www.cawstonpark.co.uk/news-events/hospital-closure-statement-ceo


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 21, 2021)

_vulnerable_ people are being locked away by the state (at the behest of profit making businesses), and then being stolen from by their own local authority. 

The social care system in this country is a disgrace.










						Council breached Care Act duty by failing to offer accommodation within man’s budget, finds watchdog - Community Care
					

A council breached the Care Act when it failed to offer a nursing home within a man’s personal budget, the Local Government and Social Care Ombudsman has found




					www.communitycare.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

A lot of talk of compulsory medicine about these days Concerns over staff secretly putting medicine in meals


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 28, 2021)

Review of children’s social care in England ignores role of poverty, says expert
					

Prof Eileen Munro says ‘hobbling restrictions’ appear to prevent review from calling for extra funding for services




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 30, 2021)

Tough guy police this. Smacking up and tazering a teenage girl with learning disabilities for the lols

she left a support group. She then asked for support from the police when she saw them - who kicked the shit out of her









						Met police officer dismissed for hitting vulnerable girl ‘more than 30 times’ with baton
					

Metropolitan PC Benjamin Kemp used CS spray and baton on 17-year-old with learning disabilities




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (May 2, 2021)

Deaths of people with learning disabilities deserve proper scrutiny | Letter
					

Letter: The inquest into Laura Booth’s death, a young woman with learning disabilities who died in hospital, shows urgent reform is needed




					www.theguardian.com
				




more on needless deaths and non-apologies

NHS non-apologies: the cases of Laura Booth and Richard Handley






						georgejulian.co.uk » NHS non-apologies: the cases of Laura Booth and Richard Handley
					

What a week. On Monday Assistant Coroner Abigail Combes delivered a blistering conclusion in Sheffield Coroner’s Court, into the death of Laura Jane Booth. Laura died in October 2016, but there was no inquest into the circumstances of Laura’s death. 18 months later an inquest was opened...



					www.georgejulian.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Shechemite (May 7, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Some Muckamore abuse updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Muckamore Abbey Hospital: Woman, 58, released after arrest
					

Police are investigating claims of ill-treatment of patients at Muckamore Abbey Hospital in County Antrim.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 9, 2021)

This is a disgrace. Elderly gay man has to fight to protect his partner of over 50 years from appalling 'care'  and crowd fund to meet his court costs.   We made it! Thank you! ‘LGBTQIA Pride for Life Court Costs’ crowdfunder reached its target



> _I can’t explain how it feels to discover that homophobic sneers, bruises and even cigarette burns have been inflicted on the man I love while he was in their ‘care’, or the battle it took to get him into a better home _


----------



## Shechemite (May 15, 2021)

Care Minister faces questions on mistreatment of autistic and learning disabled people

“Many have tried to change the system, and you’ve all been very sympathetic, but you’ve all failed. Meanwhile, patients remain powerless, providers are powerful, and in this sense the NHS is acting as an accomplice, and government is the mechanism. We need to start acting.”





__





						Care Minister faces questions from select committee
					

The Care Minister, Helen Whately, faced questions on the mistreatment of autistic and learning-disabled people in inpatient units.




					www.learningdisabilitytoday.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (May 24, 2021)

“Leaways is part of Kedleston Group, which runs 13 schools and homes in England.



Kedleston's directors include Denis and Paul Brosnan. In 2011, they were directors of Castlebeck, which owned the Winterbourne View private hospital near Bristol, where serious abuse was uncovered by a BBC Panorama investigation.


An inquiry the following year found Castlebeck "took financial reward without the responsibility".


Some current Leaways staff believe profit is paramount at the school.


"It's a business that happens to be a school," one support worker told the BBC.”










						Parents fear for pupils' mental state at £53,000 fee school
					

Councils fund places at the specialist school in Hackney for pupils with autism and behavioural issues.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (May 25, 2021)

Gangster capitalism Care home giant HC-One hikes fees for residents while owners cash in


----------



## Shechemite (May 25, 2021)

National Care Service now! 💪


----------



## Shechemite (May 27, 2021)

“Not even the exposure in the media of their torture has been sufficient motivation for government and the NHS to change a broken system."

2,040 people with autism or learning disabilities are being held in assessment and treatment units.

The units are meant for short-term treatment but patients are held for an average of more than five-and-a-half years.

355 people were in assessment and treatment units for more than 10 years.









						Winterbourne View: Families demand overhaul of 'broken' care system
					

Families of former patients held in Winterbourne View Hospital have written to the prime minister.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (May 28, 2021)

“A decade on, little has changed. At the end of March 2021, there were still 2035 children, young people, and adults with intellectual disability and/or autism in inpatient mental health beds in England, with an average length of stay of 5.6 years.

Too many people remain warehoused in inpatient units that they do not need to be in while their lives tick past. Worse still are the risks of physical restraint, chemical restraint with inappropriate use of psychotropic medication, or seclusion that people in these units face, and the violation of their human rights.”









						Winterbourne 10 years on: how much has changed? - The BMJ
					

Many people with intellectual disability and/or autism still remain warehoused in inpatient units that they do not need to be in while their lives tick past, says Keri-Michèle Lodge For [...]More...




					blogs.bmj.com


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2021)

Care home giant HC-One hikes fees for residents while owners cash in
					

Private equity-owned HC-One, founded by Labour donor Chai Patel (pictured) has been accused of using loans and a complex web of offshore structures to 'extract cash' and reduce its tax bill.




					www.thisismoney.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Shechemite (May 29, 2021)




----------



## spliffy (May 29, 2021)

Patients were sent back to care homes without Covid test despite bosses’ plea


----------



## Shechemite (May 30, 2021)

Politicians’ promises to transfer more than 3,000 patients out of assessment and treatment units (ATUs) by July 2014 could not be kept, primarily because there is no incentive for commercially provided inpatient care to discharge patients and retain empty beds.









						Winterbourne View lessons have not been learned 10 years on | Letter
					

Margaret Flynn and Vic Citarella lament that their report on care home abuse in 2011 has not brought necessary change




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Shechemite (May 31, 2021)

North Yorkshire man detained in 'modern day asylum' for three years because of his autism​The family of Elliot Davis, from North Yorkshire, say his health has been deteriorating for three years - since he was detained in a mental health hospital









						Man detained in 'modern day asylum' for three years because of his autism
					

The family of Elliot Davis, from North Yorkshire, say his health has been deteriorating for three years - since he was detained in a mental health hospital




					www.examinerlive.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (May 31, 2021)

Government failure on social care should come as no surprise – they’ve been letting down people trapped in institutions for years​A decade on, there are still more than 2,000 autistic people and people with learning disabilities detained in inpatient units. On average, each person will have been in hospital for more than 5 years.

Rather than backing up that commitment in 2011 with the full weight of government and the funding needed to support people in the community, the Conservatives have spent the last 5 years cutting local authority social care budgets.

When they inevitably failed to meet their target in 2014, another target was set to reduce – but not eliminate – the use of these units by 2019. Again, this target was missed and promises were made that the reduction would be met by 2024. On the current pace of change, this target is going to be missed as well.

For anyone who has followed the Conservative’s track record on social care this will be a depressingly familiar sight.

Rather than investing in the public services to support people to live independently in the community, they have continued to hand over vast sums of money to private hospitals to detain people in entirely unsuitable conditions with scant regard for their human rights.









						Government failure on social care should come as no surprise – they’ve been letting down people trapped in institutions for years
					

Ten years on from the Winterbourne View revelations, it is time for the government to back up their rhetoric with action and end the long list of b...




					www.politicshome.com


----------



## Shechemite (May 31, 2021)

These would be unacceptable conditions to hold a prisoner convicted of a terrible crime. Yet this is permitted for a person with autism supposed to be getting help from the sanctified NHS – and often at huge expense from vampiric private companies ripping off taxpayers.









						Dannielle has been locked up and abused for half her life. Why? Because she has autism
					

Ten years on from the Winterbourne View scandal, young people with autism and learning disabilities are still treated with unbelievable cruelty




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 1, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Government failure on social care should come as no surprise – they’ve been letting down people trapped in institutions for years​A decade on, there are still more than 2,000 autistic people and people with learning disabilities detained in inpatient units. On average, each person will have been in hospital for more than 5 years.
> 
> Rather than backing up that commitment in 2011 with the full weight of government and the funding needed to support people in the community, the Conservatives have spent the last 5 years cutting local authority social care budgets.
> 
> ...



Barbara Keeley is so bloody awesome (for all sorts of reasons)


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 9, 2021)

Whistleblowers claim children with autism 'abused' at Cardiff home
					

Former employees allege children with autism were mistreated at a Cardiff children's home.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 9, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Whistleblowers claim children with autism 'abused' at Cardiff home
> 
> 
> Former employees allege children with autism were mistreated at a Cardiff children's home.
> ...



Was just going to post about that, and saw you had already. Thank you for doing so.

From the article:

They said children at Ty Coryton were restrained and locked up unnecessarily.
The whistleblowers also claimed one teenager was locked in her flat regularly because she was menstruating. 

. . . . . . . . 

Kristy Edwards worked at Ty Coryton . . . between November 2019 and September 2020.
She said that on one occasion she thought a child "was going to die" while being restrained on the floor for almost 20 minutes.
Ms Edwards claimed the restraint was "completely mismanaged" and that she was running back and forth with water and cold compresses to cool him down as she was so worried for his health.
She also alleged she witnessed a staff member swearing and verbally abusing a child, saying they "stank of shit".
Ms Edwards said children were punished for engaging in autistic behaviour and the health and safety of staff and children was "absolutely shocking". 

. . . . . . . . 

She alleged that the state of accommodation was poor and described the state of one young person's flat as a "crack den".
She added this child was locked away and was only allowed out in the car. 

. . . . . . . . 

Ms Edwards claimed that one teenager's isolation was "severe".
"She was isolated anytime she was menstruating," she said. "They didn't teach her how to use sanitary items."


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 9, 2021)

Care home resident suffered ‘significant failures’ by staff, inquest hears








(Source: The Family of The Late Dorothea Hale)

*Dorothea Hale, who died after suffering dehydration, malnourishment and pressure sores during a four-month stay ... at a nursing home.*​


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 11, 2021)

Restraints including physical restraint, chemical cosh and solitary confinement have been used in ATUs more than 100,000 times since October 2018









						Thousands with learning disabilities and autism still being held in mental health hospitals
					

Following the Winterbourne View scandal 10 years ago, targets were set to reduce the number of people held in ATUs.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 11, 2021)

G7 security plan 'costing care homes £34,000'
					

Charity Cornwall Care says it is not eligible for government compensation over extra staffing costs.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 11, 2021)

More cheerful news









						Half of deaths among people with learning disabilities in England in 2020 were ‘avoidable’
					

Father tells of son being denied ventilator as report reveals many of those with learning disabilities who died of COVID did not receive good enough care




					www.opendemocracy.net
				





Half of deaths among people with learning disabilities during the pandemic last year were avoidable, according to a report published yesterday. The rate of avoidable death was three times higher than the general population.

It revealed that almost half of those who died from COVID-19 did not receive good enough care.

The report also found that almost a third of ‘Do Not Resuscitate (DNR) notices issued to people with learning disabilities.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 13, 2021)

Over the years, my son Ryan has had drug-induced seizures, lost all of his teeth due to anti-psychotic medication and has had no right to leave psychiatric care, no freedom of choice, no phone or internet and meals given at strict times.

This has forced him to become a shell of the vibrant, young man he used to be and as a parent, it breaks my heart.









						What it feels like... for your son to be sectioned for over 15 years
					

I watched as Ryan got worse and worse, but because of his undiagnosed autism he couldn't tell us how he felt or if he was suffering.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 15, 2021)

Why aren't patients being told truth about electric shock therapy?
					

Jacqui Quibbell's experience is backed up by the startling results of a Freedom of Information request to hospital trusts for a copy of their ECT patient information leaflet.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2021)

Catching up with the thread I am reminded what an absolute hell and purgatory that Shirley Oaks was and this does even mentioned what went on but simply finishes with this "_the provision of the best possible care for the children in their charge._"





__





						Shirley Oaks | The National Archives
					

The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




					discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 16, 2021)

Doctor investigated after disabled teenage patient prescribed medication against their wishes and died
					

NHS review concluded Oliver’s death was avoidable but this was then subject of an alleged cover-up




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 16, 2021)

NHS mental health trust fined £1.5m over care failures that led to 11 deaths
					

Judge says Essex Partnership University NHS foundation trust had failed to prevent suicides




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 17, 2021)

People 'unlawfully restrained' and locked out of kitchen at care home
					

Two care homes have been rated inadequate after people were unlawfully restrained, given no access to toilet paper and locked out of a kitchen.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 17, 2021)

People with a learning disability are dying 25 years younger than the general population, and are three times more likely to die avoidably.

In 42% of avoidable deaths of people with a learning disability, their care had not met good practice standards. 





__





						Why aren't we preventing the preventable deaths?
					

The LeDer report found that people with a learning disability are three times more likely to die avoidably than the general population.




					www.learningdisabilitytoday.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 17, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> People with a learning disability are dying 25 years younger than the general population, and are three times more likely to die avoidably.
> 
> In 42% of avoidable deaths of people with a learning disability, their care had not met good practice standards.
> 
> ...


Adults and children from Black/African/Caribbean/Black British ethnic groups, and mixed/multiple ethnicities had a higher proportion of treatable medical causes of death (44% and 43% respectively) than people from other ethnic groups. 

Other variables impacting on preventable deaths identified by the report were:



being of Asian/Asian British ethnicity, mixed/multiple ethnicities, or of Black/African/Caribbean/Black British ethnicity
 having severe or profound and multiple learning disabilities
 being subject to mental health or criminal justice restrictions in the five years prior to death
not having an annual health check in the year prior to death.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 18, 2021)

Despite never having committed a crime, Ryan Addison, 32, has been detained in mental health units since 2006, alongside some of the most dangerous criminals in the country, after being voluntarily admitted.









						Autistic man released from hospital after 15 year battle
					

Sharon Clarke, 62, of Doncaster, who has been fighting to have her autistic son Ryan Addison, 32, released from mental health units for 15 years has told of her joy that he is finally coming home.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 19, 2021)

*While Matt Hancock was taking centre stage in the Whitehall *Dominic Cummings drama fest on Thursday last week NHS England and the University of Bristol published the latest annual reportfrom the Learning Disabilities Mortality Review programme. This examined data from the deaths of 9,110 people who died in 2018, 2019 and 2020.
Did you know that 63 per cent of people with learning disabilities die before reaching the age of 65, compared to 15 per cent in the general population? During Covid, 59 per cent of all deaths from the virus were in April 2020. Covid was the leading cause of death in men over 35 and women over 20 with learning disabilities in 2020, the report said.
While there were signs of improvement in care the report found during 2020 that in 42 per cent of deaths care “had not met good practice standards.” It also found the proportion of do not resuscitate orders that were correctly completed fell between 2018 and 2020.









						News | The Independent | Today's headlines and latest breaking news | The Independent
					

The latest breaking news, comment and features from The Independent.




					link.e.independent.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 3, 2021)

Just watched this. Thought it was good.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 13, 2021)

A new report says there is a "shocking" six-year average length of stay in assessment and treatment units.

The committee warned that the "fatal misunderstanding" that people are treated as if their conditions are illnesses rather than a fundamental part of their identity means they often then develop mental or physical illnesses which are then used to justify their detention.











						A 'national shame': MPs demand an end to some autistic people being detained for years
					

A new report says there is a "shocking" six-year average length of stay in assessment and treatment units.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 13, 2021)

Like far too many deaths of people with learning disabilities, Ben’s death was premature and preventable. It took place in a hospital which regulators knew was inadequate, where at least two other people had already died. 

Gina Egmore, mother of Ben King said: “Throughout the two weeks of the inquest I had to listen to and watch some truly harrowing evidence, including CCTV showing staff at Cawston Park twice striking my son and failing to raise the alarm when he went into cardiac arrest.”









						Ben King: Inquest finds failures in care of man with Down’s syndrome at Cawston Park Hospital
					

13 July 2021




					www.inquest.org.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 27, 2021)

I’m guessing this has been discussed elsewhere here but seems right to post it here too.









						Culture of cover-up saw hundreds of children abused in Lambeth, report finds
					

More than 700 children suffered cruelty and sexual abuse at care homes in south London, an inquiry finds.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’m guessing this has been discussed elsewhere here but seems right to post it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but worth repeating.
I grew up very close to that place and knew nothing about the issues, then by coincidence many years later I know
three people who were in there. One does not discuss it, another had quite a bad time but appears quite damaged by it all and
I knew Gerry Coll a while back who will tell a different story Gerry Coll
What I  have heard is extremely unpleasant and very shocking.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 28, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’m guessing this has been discussed elsewhere here but seems right to post it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knights legacy.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok, she wasn't in charge all the time but hey 
"Linda Bellos, who led Lambeth Council between 1986-88, said she was "shocked" and "disgusted" by the abuse revealed in the report.
Ms Bellos, who was not called to give evidence by the inquiry, told the BBC: "I should have known, there should have been transparency for the services that we were supposed to be giving to vulnerable children."
"We clearly failed. I hold myself responsible for that failure," she added."

Some of course saying it partly the disagreements between the labour council and Tory government that was one of the failings.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 29, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’m guessing this has been discussed elsewhere here but seems right to post it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please see:  Lambeth Child Abuse Cover-Up


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 29, 2021)

Cheers


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 31, 2021)

Watch -Wheelchair patient's shocking physical abuse at brain injury centre
					

Footage captured a patient being toppled out of his wheelchair by a staff member




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 31, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Watch -Wheelchair patient's shocking physical abuse at brain injury centre
> 
> 
> Footage captured a patient being toppled out of his wheelchair by a staff member
> ...


Until police action over things becomes the norm. No improvements will happen. Poorly trained staff need to have a clear impression of where their responsibilities lie


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Until police action over things becomes the norm. No improvements will happen. Poorly trained staff need to have a clear impression of where their responsibilities lie


No matter how poorly trained you are, surely you should know that tipping someone out of a wheelchair is not the right thing to do?


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No matter how poorly trained you are, surely you should know that tipping someone out of a wheelchair is not the right thing to do?


Yeah I agree with this. Of course training is important and particularly with people following the right procedures for reporting etc, but shit like this is basic knowledge before you get a job in care. 

That being said I've seen how shit it can be when the whole attitude of an organisation is wrong and what that can lead to from top down. Fortunately I know what the opposite looks like too.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 31, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Like far too many deaths of people with learning disabilities, Ben’s death was premature and preventable. It took place in a hospital which regulators knew was inadequate, where at least two other people had already died.
> 
> Gina Egmore, mother of Ben King said: “Throughout the two weeks of the inquest I had to listen to and watch some truly harrowing evidence, including CCTV showing staff at Cawston Park twice striking my son and failing to raise the alarm when he went into cardiac arrest.”
> 
> ...



think of the owners, they’ve ‘not paid themselves dividends in some time’









						Hospital investigated over 'contentious' deaths goes bust owing £4m
					

The company behind a private hospital which is being investigated following the deaths of three patients has filed for liquidation...




					www.edp24.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Yeah I agree with this. Of course training is important and particularly with people following the right procedures for reporting etc, but shit like this is basic knowledge before you get a job in care if you’re a decent human being


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 31, 2021)

Yep true Orang Utan


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2021)

In due course, it will be interesting to see if this tragedy was in any way avoidable:

88-year-old (*Audrey Mason*) died from fall after altercation with another care home resident


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 11, 2021)

Camera footage showed two occasions where doors were slammed or forced shut on a patient at Eldertree Lodge in *Staffordshire*.


It also captured several examples of staff pulling or dragging a patient when trying to move them to the ward seclusion room

"We saw multiple examples where staff pulled or dragged a patient in an attempt to move them to the ward seclusion room.

"We saw two examples where staff slammed or forced doors shut on a patient without regard for the potential of their actions to injure the patient."

It also states inspectors noted negative interactions from staff to patients, including staff becoming visibly angry, and one incident where an employee kicked a door open without due regard for a patient standing behind it.

In another example, eight members of staff surrounded a patient with what inspectors described as intimidating body language.









						Mental health hospital was closed after CCTV exposed staff being abusive towards patients
					

The Care Quality Commission decided to close the Staffordshire hospital in June after it said patients were at sustained risk of harm.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 11, 2021)

Private hospital put in special measures over patient safety fears
					

Cygnet Wast Hills private hospital in Alvechurch for autistic people and patients with learning difficulties receives damning report by Care Quality Commission




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 12, 2021)

A'care worker' who was caught by a hidden camera sexually assaulting a patient has been imprisoned today.  *Benjamin Poole* admitted five sexual assault offences and two of wilfully neglecting an individual at an earlier hearing at Chester Crown Court:

Twisted 'carer', *Benjamin Poole*, caught on covert camera sexually assaulting patient having a seizure







(Source: Cheshire Constabulary)

*On August 12 2021, at Chester Crown Court, Benjamin Poole was sentenced to six years in prison and 
will be on the Sex Offenders Register for the rest of his life.*

*The Crown Prosecution Service also asked for a Sexual Harm Prevention Order to be imposed on Benjamin Poole until further notice, that prevents him ever contacting the victim, working in a care home or working with vulnerable adults. The court agreed to this.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 16, 2021)

"_Anna's grandfather had his *life savings stolen by his carers*, and she wants to stop it happening to anyone else. Anna knew something wasn't right, but she didn't realise what until it was too late. Now, as the carers go on trial for theft, Anna invites us to join her during the court case, as she speaks to people involved in her grandfather's care, and to people who might be able to stop something similar from happening again ..."_


My Name Is Anna, BBC Radio Four, 16 August 2021


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 20, 2021)

Should a 'Senior Social Worker' be circulating images of _children being sexually abused_?:

'Abhorrent’ Croydon social worker posted indecent video of child in work WhatsApp group






(Source: as stated in image)

*58-year old Roy Reid of Catford, a Croydon Council Social Worker, has pleaded guilty at Croydon Crown Court to making indecent photographs of a child and possessing an extreme pornographic image.  More extreme and indecent images were found on his phone, including acts involving animals.*​*

Roy Reid has been released on unconditional bail to await sentencing on 23 September 2021.​*​


----------



## hash tag (Aug 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Should a 'Senior Social Worker' be circulating images of _children being sexually abused_?:
> 
> 'Abhorrent’ Croydon social worker posted indecent video of child in work WhatsApp group
> 
> ...


This comes on the back of the horrors at Shirley Oaks as well. 😡


----------



## hash tag (Aug 23, 2021)

It sounds like Radio 4 is doing a piece on UK care every morning about 07.45.
This mornings piece there were two care workers get very passionate about it.
24,000 vacancies waiting to be filled but nobody wants them, probably because it's not a career choice
and maybe it is about wages. It is in crisis and needs a long term fix and not a knee jerk reaction.
Who would have though it!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 23, 2021)

I was discussing the recruitment crisis with a fellow support worker. It's a combination of things. I get a little more than minimum wage, am asked to fulfil shifts at a moment's notice because of staff shortages, quite often do 13 hour days with no proper break because that's not built in to the work process, have to do mountains of paperwork, am always at risk from challenging behaviours. From the bare bones description of it it's a pretty cushy job. The reality of it is quite different.

There was also wide recruitment from other people whose primary background is not living in the UK precisely because the working conditions are poo pooed by many Brits. I suspect being out of the EU has forced a lot of people to reconsider their life here and thus withdraw from the social care profession. It's an absolute mess at the moment, I can say that much. Add in isolations and the staff are running on fumes frankly.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 23, 2021)

Liked but not liked as it were


----------



## hash tag (Aug 23, 2021)

Mogden said:


> I was discussing the recruitment crisis with a fellow support worker. It's a combination of things. I get a little more than minimum wage, am asked to fulfil shifts at a moment's notice because of staff shortages, quite often do 13 hour days with no proper break because that's not built in to the work process, have to do mountains of paperwork, am always at risk from challenging behaviours. From the bare bones description of it it's a pretty cushy job. The reality of it is quite different.
> 
> There was also wide recruitment from other people whose primary background is not living in the UK precisely because the working conditions are poo pooed by many Brits. I suspect being out of the EU has forced a lot of people to reconsider their life here and thus withdraw from the social care profession. It's an absolute mess at the moment, I can say that much. Add in isolations and the staff are running on fumes frankly.


It's just crap. Quite often the carers are paid below the minimum wage because often the get paid while with a client and
not while they are traveling between them. Like you say, it's a job that few would do and often with challenging behavior's.
A carer will be allowed 15 minutes with a client but that does not allow for the challenging conditions or the unexpected "accidents" they
might find. A good carer would not leave these things but would sort them.
I guess it's not an issue for the rich/tories as they can afford to pay for the very best care, maybe even 24/7 carers, so why should they
care about anyone else.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 25, 2021)

Anyone else think that this is outrageous? Was going to start a thread on it. 
BBC News - Sensors and AI to monitor Dorset social care patients








						Sensors and AI to monitor Dorset social care patients
					

Data from sensors in patients' homes will be analysed to warn of health problems.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mogden (Aug 25, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Anyone else think that this is outrageous? Was going to start a thread on it.
> BBC News - Sensors and AI to monitor Dorset social care patients
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. AI can't read use by dates. AI can't help with jigsaws, can't help open a tricky bottle or jar. I can't monitor toilet habits sitting with them during the day cos some are embarrassed about how often they go and it's not because of any medical reason so good luck keeping an eye on that. Some might use the toilet as an escape from other people. And the kettle boiling tells you squat about a person. There can be any number of reasons why it might be boiled umpteen times in a day. Hot water not working and they're too challenged or shy to ask about it, they boil it and forget they have so keep doing it, it's got pretty lights that they like to see, steam helps their migraines...

And this bullshit



> "We shouldn't be relying on home care agency staff to provide the social interaction for somebody," he said.


Seemsto be  in complete contrast to

One hundred people in Dorset who need *social care* are to be monitored by artificial intelligence (AI) as part of a three-month pilot.


Oh social care you say, but it's not social  How exactly will they get their social care needs met then?


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 25, 2021)

To me it just seems a way to try and cut care by proving that people don't need the support rather than trusting what's reported.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 25, 2021)

Of course it is. If we can prove they're still alive and get a machine to do that rather than a minimum wage earner, let's go!   It's just being disguised as an analysis tool when it's really just a scab till for social care.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 25, 2021)

Innovation!


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 26, 2021)

From my agency I'm getting daily emails listing shifts they just cannot fill because the staff are not available. Recruitment is like pulling teeth, and this is an _agency_ which pays comparatively well at every level, plus home carers do minimum 4 hours per call (no micro-visits).

I honestly dread to think what's happening to service users and residents, in the places staff are not found for. I can't see a happy ending to this, it's just awful.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2021)

Could it be AI or nothing. When you thought it couldn't get any worse volunteers being asked to help man care homes. FFS








						Volunteers may be required in staffing shortfall at English care homes
					

‘Alarming’ drop in workers signing up, with many put off by requirement to be fully vaccinated against Covid by 11 November




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Mogden (Aug 28, 2021)

Yes despite the incredibly low levels of staff it's going no jab no job so you can't have someone qualified who cannot have a jab on medical grounds, you get a candystripper


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2021)

A few things to dump here:
Care and Support Workers Organise stuff:








						Care and Support Workers Organise
					

Care and Support Workers Organise. 2,210 likes · 1 talking about this. Please join us to discuss how we support care workers to provide a vital service?  Whether you deliver home care or work in a...




					www.facebook.com
				







Stuff happening in London, Manchester, Newcastle and Preston next week.

Via them, Barnet council making cuts in care:


			Update: 93 Covid heroes face the sack – Barnet UNISON
		


Separately to all that, there's a new campaign against Serenity Integrated Mentoring: STOPSIM



> *What Is SIM (Serenity Integrated Mentoring)?*​Broadly speaking, a ‘model of care’ describes a method in which health services are delivered. SIM is a model of care for mental health services that has been developed by an ex Hampshire police Sgt. Paul Jennings. It is already being used in 23 out of 52 NHS Trusts in England, and there are plans to continue expanding it rapidly. SIM is owned and run by the High Intensity Network (HIN): a private limited company owned and directed by Paul Jennings and his wife, Kimberley Jennings.
> 
> 
> The SIM model is designed for people who are very unwell, and who most often come into contact with emergency services. Despite being at very high risk of self-harm and suicide, the SIM model instructs services that usually provide care in an emergency _not_ to treat these people. This includes A&E, ambulance services, mental health services and the police. This also affects people under the SIM model if they want to access a diagnosis or treatment for physical health conditions. For example, they can be denied care for a chest X-ray, even if people with the same physical symptoms would usually be offered one.
> ...


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A few things to dump here:
> Care and Support Workers Organise stuff:
> 
> 
> ...



Meant to go to an event about SIM but wasn't able to due to bereavement. Will share the stuff about care workers organising around.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 28, 2021)

Not sure if it's something the Care workers network would get involved in. I think we are winding down as a few of us have not had the energy to do much recently and a few have left the sector all together, but we'll see.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 31, 2021)

Update on the Barnet Unison/Apthorp Lodge stuff, they have a protest at Hendon Town Hall on September 14th:


That event seems to have no description, but elsewhere they write:
_CALL OUT TO ALL TRADE UNIONISTS_
93 Covid heroes to be sacked by The Barnet Group.
"Because the Council told us to"
No consultation with residents.
No consultation with families.
No consultation with staff.
Caring for the elderly Barnet Council style.....
Aided and abetted by The Barnet Group
Join us on the 14th September 6pm
Hendon Town Hall.
This cannot stand!!!!
Bring banners and make some noise.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2021)

Simply unbelievable Care workers in England leaving for Amazon and other better-paid jobs


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 5, 2021)

'Restrained' dad of three, 37, dies as family searches for answers
					

David Waring, 37, was rushed to hospital following the incident in Broadoak and died after being declared brain dead




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 9, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Staff at a specialist care unit did not attempt to resuscitate a woman with epilepsy, learning difficulties and sleep apnoea when she was found unconscious, an inquest heard.
> 
> Joanna Bailey, 36, died at Cawston Park in Norfolk on 28 April 2018.
> 
> ...




The 95-page report found:

"Excessive" use of restraint and seclusion by unqualified staff
Concerns over "unsafe grouping" of patients
Overmedication of patients
High levels of inactivity and days characterised by "abject boredom"
Relatives described "indifferent and harmful hospital practices" and said their questions and "distress" were ignored
Report author Margaret Flynn recommends the Law Commission should review the current legal position of private companies providing services for adults with learning disabilities and autism.
"Unless this hospital and similar units cease to receive public money, such lethal outcomes will persist," she said.

Cawston Park: Deaths of three patients prompts hospitals warning


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Simply unbelievable Care workers in England leaving for Amazon and other better-paid jobs



Sadly totally believable. I know half a dozen people who are quitting over this.

What's worst is pretending the 'no jab no job' policy is to "protect vulnerable people"; is it fuck. If it were, then it'd be 'no jab no job' for doctors, nurses, home carers and staff looking after young disabled people too. But it's about shoring up the mainly tory-voting constituency of elderly voters. It's shit, and it's going to get shitter. Shit shit shit on toast.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 9, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> The 95-page report found:
> 
> "Excessive" use of restraint and seclusion by unqualified staff
> Concerns over "unsafe grouping" of patients
> ...



The headline is a bit strange: this was a staff member not some random bod


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 17, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Sadly totally believable. I know half a dozen people who are quitting over this.
> 
> What's worst is pretending the 'no jab no job' policy is to "protect vulnerable people"; is it fuck. If it were, then it'd be 'no jab no job' for doctors, nurses, home carers and staff looking after young disabled people too. But it's about shoring up the mainly tory-voting constituency of elderly voters. It's shit, and it's going to get shitter. Shit shit shit on toast.


Unison press release on the care staff situation:








						Huge vacancy rates across care sector adding to staff mental health crisis | Press release | News | UNISON National
					

The government's failure to deal with the growing staffing crisis in social care risks worsening the mounting mental health toll on workers, says UNISON




					www.unison.org.uk
				




Also, petition in support of staff at AFG:








						AFG: Cancel The Care Cuts
					

We call on care organisation AFG, to stop proposed cuts to pay and conditions and to pay the Foundation Living Wage to all Support Workers at AFG.  Can you sign the petition to add your voice to the petition calling on AFG to #CancelTheCareCuts?



					action.unison.org.uk
				



I think they're being balloted, or having a consultative ballot or something, but can't find much about it - there's this from July:








						Care provider AFG slammed by MPs and councillors for “callous” cuts to carers’ working conditions
					

Welcome to UNISON North West. With 200,000 members, we are the biggest union in the region and we are growing.




					www.unisonnw.org


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2021)

Unbelievable. It's difficult to see how their work conditions could be any worse, not with standing, carers do such a worthwhile, personal and at times intimate job that very few others would even think twice about. 🙁


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 21, 2021)

Rubbing salt in an already deep wound, Ms Nash had to sit and listen in disbelief as child mental health services told the court they had spent 15-20 minutes on the phone with her, "building a rapport". In fact phone records showed the call to last two minutes 16 seconds, a discovery which resulted in the witness being recalled.

"It felt like an abuse," says Ms Nash. "I was heartbroken. Someone was talking about my life which didn’t take place.










						Authorities' failures cost my son's life - don't let it happen again
					

He took his own life at age 14




					www.getsurrey.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 24, 2021)

A Birmingham health care assistant who _stole from a patient as he lay *dying* in hospital_ has been imprisoned:

‘Greedy’ carer went on shopping spree with dying ex-policeman’s bank cards







(Source: West Midlands Police)

*Rebecca Ellis "at work"*






(Source: West Midlands Police)

*In a video recorded before his death that was played in court, Mr Bromley said: "I could not move and was in extreme pain.*

*"I am disgusted with the way she has treated me."*​


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 1, 2021)

Dan U said:


> and while i am on the subject, CQC landed it's Interim Report: Review of restraint and seclusion* for people with MH/LD and or autism. This report focuses on children and young people in 'hospitals'
> 
> Interim report: Review of restraint, prolonged seclusion and segregation for people with a mental health problem, a learning disability and or autism | Care Quality Commission
> 
> ...





NINE former members of staff at an independent hospital in County Durham are to appear in court in relation to allegations of abuse.
Six men and three women have been summoned to court to face charges relating to alleged physical and psychological abuse at Whorlton Hall, an independently-run learning disability/autism hospital, near Barnard Castle specialising in care for vulnerable patients. 
Each of the accused will face a charge, or multiple charges, of Ill Treatment or Wilful Neglect of an Individual by a Care Worker (under Section 20 of the Criminal Justice and Courts Act 2015).









						Whorlton Hall: Nine people charged after abuse allegations at County Durham hospital
					

NINE former members of staff at an independent hospital in County Durham are to appear in court in relation to allegations of abuse.




					www.thenorthernecho.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 5, 2021)

Grim. Expectedly so but still.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 7, 2021)

The court heard defendant Stephens faces four charges in relation to three separate residents. The 40-year-old is alleged to dragged one woman to the floor by her hair, knelt on her stomach, and banged her head on floor; alleged to have made crude sexual comments to the same woman and to another woman; and to have used the n-word to a dark skinned male resident and to have made barking noises outside his room to upset him.

Thomas faces two charges in relation to two residents. The 53-year-old is said to have grabbed a male resident by the neck from behind in the dining room of the home and taken him to the floor before pushing his thumb into his throat, and on a separate occasion to have dragged a woman out of the lounge by her hair.

The final defendant, 53-year-old Rowlands, faces one count involving a female resident after she had been transferred to another of the company's homes - Taith Carterf in Clydach - while buiklding work was done on Gower Lodge. Rowlands is alleged to have shouted at the woman to stop acting like a baby, to have pushed her "forcefully" onto a sofa, and then to have held her by the throat briefly before slapping her to the face.









						Care home residents physically and mentally abused by staff, court hears
					

Three members of staff at a care home have gone on trial accused of ill-treating and abusing vulnerable residents




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 7, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Grim. Expectedly so but still.



That's a radical shredding of the social contract. If such a thing can be said to exist now.

I think he's gone further than any Tory Health Minister has ever gone down this path. I wish I was more astonished. Utter banker wanker loonspud Randian egghead cunt.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 12, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Muckamore Abbey Hospital: Woman, 58, released after arrest
> 
> 
> Police are investigating claims of ill-treatment of patients at Muckamore Abbey Hospital in County Antrim.
> ...











						Muckamore Abbey Hospital abuse inquiry to begin | ITV News
					

An inquiry into allegations of abuse at Muckamore Abbey Hospital officially begins on Monday, with the chair pledging a 'thorough and impartial' investigation. | UTV News




					www.itv.com


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 12, 2021)

Antrim care home closing after rooms were offered as buy-to-let investments(???):





						50 staff left unpaid in care home scandal - GMB threatens legal action
					

Elderly forced out of their homes and care workers left penniless while investors swan off - it's repugnant




					www.gmb.org.uk
				












						Ballymoney: Court Care Home rooms 'were sold as investments'
					

A Ballymoney care home, which has been ordered to close, had been running an "invest-in-rooms scheme".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 13, 2021)

As the number of vacancies in the care sector rises above 100,000 I very much looking forward to the Tory ‘high wage economy’ arriving in the sector. It would also be good to hear a plan for sectoral bargaining from the respective unions, presumably Unison:









						Care staff shortages pile pressure on NHS, say hospital managers
					

A lack of care staff in the community leaves hospitals struggling to discharge patients.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

This will be no surprise to anyone:








						Worst care homes more likely to have poorest residents, official data shows
					

Sixty-nine per cent of people in ‘inadequate’ homes in England have their bills paid for by the state




					www.theguardian.com
				



i sincerely hope I never have to live in a care home, unless I get super-rich.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> As the number of vacancies in the care sector rises above 100,000 I very much looking forward to the Tory ‘high wage economy’ arriving in the sector. It would also be good to hear a plan for sectoral bargaining from the respective unions, presumably Unison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt it, see that Jodie Comer scene where she did a whole night shift on her own? I had the same hell once on a day shift 16 years pre covid. Why would they give a fuck now.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 18, 2021)

If anyone’s interested Welcome! You are invited to join a meeting: CaSWO Relaunch Meeting . After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the meeting.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 19, 2021)

Little Oyster: Woman blames brother's death on care home failings
					

Little Oyster Care Home on Sheppey was placed in special measures earlier this month.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 19, 2021)

Crossposting from the Strike thread, another reminder that the SAGE strike starts on Thursday:








						“All key workers deserve decent work and a living wage” – carers in North London declare strike action
					

UVW



					www.uvwunion.org.uk
				











						Strike at Sage – Quality care deserves  quality pay
					

UVW members, care, domestic and maintenance workers at Sage Nursing home in North London declared a huge victory after a protracted dispute over poverty pay and decent working conditions. Winning the London Living Wage, resulting in a minimum pay rise of 11% for some workers and all other staff...



					www.uvwunion.org.uk
				




Carers, domestic, and maintenance workers at Sage Nursing Home in North London are taking strike action. *Join us on the picket line on 21 October, 8am-11am at Sage Nursing Home, 208 Golders Green Rd, London NW11 9AL.*


“We built a high profile campaign, supported by care workers around the UK, that led to strike action at the start of the year in the harshest of conditions during a global pandemic lockdown.


Yet Sage Nursing trustees not only failed to keep their word but they also continue to preside over a workplace that is short-staffed, mismanaged and where bullying, favouritism, and a blame culture is rife. They have tried every trick in the book to break us but our resolve is stronger than ever.” Bile, Sage care worker.

If you're interested in helping support the strike, there's a sign-up form here to join the solidarity group:








						Sage Nursing Home - Strike action group
					

Carers, domestic and maintenance workers at Sage Nursing home in North London will commence strike action on night of 20 October, 21st and 22nd October. Thank you for signing up to take action on the strike days. We will be in touch with plans very soon, please leave your details below and let...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2021)

Jesus








						‘Inadequate’ Blackburn care home put into special measures
					

Inspectors who visited Longfield residential home found dementia patients living in ‘undignified’ and dirty conditions




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 19, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Staff at a specialist care unit did not attempt to resuscitate a woman with epilepsy, learning difficulties and sleep apnoea when she was found unconscious, an inquest heard.
> 
> Joanna Bailey, 36, died at Cawston Park in Norfolk on 28 April 2018.
> 
> ...











						Care firm Jeesal criticised further over another Norfolk home
					

Another home run by care provider Jeesal is rated as inadequate by inspectors.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

As the staffing shortages worsen we'll likely hear more and more stories of failure, won't we.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 20, 2021)

Care home manager jailed for slapping, spitting at and abusing residents
					

A CARE home deputy manager who slapped, spat at and abused residents has been jailed.




					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

Parking this bad news here as thread is active and legal help in these cases is some kind of care.









						Collapse of discrimination law firm causes confusion, anger and concern
					

The collapse of a law firm that had hundreds of active disability discrimination cases has caused confusion, concern and anger among some of its disabled former clients. Fry Law, and its founder, C…




					www.disabilitynewsservice.com


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 20, 2021)

It possibly was the amount of sertraline I was on, but in 2018 I thought we were on the cusp of something so much better, which is not exactly how things have turned out. It was nice to have hope.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 21, 2021)

Woman jailed for abusing man with Down's syndrome at care home in Worthing | The Argus
					

A CARE home worker has been jailed for slapping a man with Down's syndrome and dragging him across the ground.



					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Woman jailed for abusing man with Down's syndrome at care home in Worthing | The Argus
> 
> 
> A CARE home worker has been jailed for slapping a man with Down's syndrome and dragging him across the ground.
> ...


Provide carers training, career progression and a living wage. If your treated like shit you tend to punch down in all areas. 
There should be more activism bringing clients and carers together because their needs are the same.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 21, 2021)

You may not have noticed ic3d but there’s growing solidarity on that front 

Oh and ‘I slapped someone and dragged them across the ground because I’m paid poorly’ is a bit silly isn’t it


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> You may not have noticed ic3d but there’s growing solidarity on that front
> 
> Oh and ‘I slapped someone and dragged them across the ground because I’m paid poorly’ is a bit silly isn’t it


Yea if I'd said that


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 21, 2021)

Right


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Right


With the things I've stated come responsibly and accountability, yourself clearly lashes out because of treatment you have received it is in your interest to support staff in these things and their interest for you to be happy


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 21, 2021)

From ‘if you people badly they’ll beat people up’ to ‘no I never said that’ to ‘you’re lashing out’. Top contributions


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2021)

Do you think training staff would reduce abuse cos your being obtuse


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 21, 2021)

IC3D said:


> If your treated like shit you tend to punch down in all areas.


speak for yourself, personally if I felt that way about a job I'd walk away long before anything like that happened, particularly in a care setting


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 23, 2021)

.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 23, 2021)

.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 25, 2021)

Sorry frank and IC3D, but she’s going to jail 









						Care worker filmed dragging and hurling abuse at Down's Syndrome patient jailed
					

Sona Mertova was caught on camera dragging the patient into the garden before yelling at him, at the West Sussex care home in June of this year




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Sorry frank and IC3D, but she’s going to jail



That aimed at me? I've not posted on this thread in four years but yeah why not come out and insinuate that I don't want to see abusive arseholes like this face justice.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 26, 2021)

Priory again 









						Filthy areas found at care home where patient was verbally abused
					

Inspectors visited Vancouver House days before its owners announced it was closing down




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 27, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Priory again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lack of staff. No registered nurses, no registered manager; care plans not being followed, meds being missed, eating and drinking protocols being ignored or missed.

I think this is just the start. We're going to start seeing situations like this occurring more and more frequently because places simply can't staff themselves adequately.

Fuck sake. However, IMO this is current government policy playing out as intended.

(Edit, not to take away from the fact that Priory is a massive firm that makes eight-figure profits and has been described as 'morally bankrupt'. But without the government assisting in this endeavour by shaping social care policy, Priory itself would not be able to do business the way it does.)


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh the government are very happy with this state of affairs.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 3, 2021)

Health chiefs grilled over new hospital after criticism from watchdog
					

MENTAL health chiefs have been grilled on how services at the new £14 million Foss Park Hospital were improving following criticism from the health…




					www.yorkpress.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 4, 2021)

Dementia sufferer and Fieldside Care Home resident *Eileen Dean* was beaten repeatedly with a metal walking stick causing severe injuries to her face, head and upper body _while in her own room at the care home_ in Catford.  Having suffered multiple fractures to facial bones and traumatic brain injury, and she consequently died at King's College Hospital.

The person who killed her, mentally ill *Alexander Rawson* who had been placed next door to her was charged with Mrs Dean’s murder but was deemed unfit to stand trial.  Earlier today, following a trial of the facts at the Old Bailey, *Alexander Rawson*, was found by a jury to have attacked and killed her.  He will be sentenced at the Old Bailey on 20 December 2021.

Very disturbing ... and avoidable?



> "Just after midnight on 4 January this year, 93-year-old Eileen Dean was severely beaten by a fellow resident at her south London old people's home, and died in hospital that evening. Her attacker was 62, and *had a history of violent and threatening behaviour* ..."[/i]



Care home killing: Family of Eileen Dean seek answers








(Source: Family of The Late Eileen Dean)







(Source: Metropolitan Police)​

*Within a few days of  being placed in a room next to Mrs Dean at Fieldway, Alexander Rawson frightened a female staff member by swearing and waving his walking stick at her.*

*During an earlier stay at King's College hospital in south London, he was said to have assaulted a doctor.
*
*In July 2020, Rawson had been admitted to Lewisham hospital; during that hospital stay, he became aggressive towards a ward sister and threatened her with a butter knife, saying the staff were out to harm him.  After being restrained, he grabbed a telephone and began hitting a computer.  A few weeks later he threatened staff with a pair of scissors. Later, he said he could not recollect these incidents*.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 6, 2021)

Debbie Ivanova, CQC deputy chief inspector for people with a learning disability, said: “We found evidence of abuse, closed cultures, unlawful use of restraint and a deprivation of people’s liberties across these services.

"It was clear that these homes were not a pleasant place to live, and vulnerable people were relying on staff to act as their advocates, and this simply wasn’t happening.”









						Three unsafe care homes shut down after 'distressing' revelations
					

Three failing Kent care homes branded unsafe have been shut down after inspectors discovered evidence of abuse at the sites.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 7, 2021)

“There was a culture within the service which dismissed concerns raised by people and they were labelled as people who make false allegations. This resulted in people experiencing abuse and harm even after they had reported it.”









						Care provider for people with learning disabilities declared inadequate
					

The report detailed incidents of people being physically abused and restrained by staff and being sworn at and shouted at




					www.coventrytelegraph.net


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 7, 2021)

“Allegations of abuse were not always referred to the appropriate organisations to be investigated and actions were not taken to protect people from further harm.”
“Staff did not always respect people’s confidentiality and private information had been shared with people who were not entitled to it."
“People were not involved in decisions about their care and restrictions were in place which reduced their independence and choice."
“The care provided was not person-centred and did not respect people’s dignity, privacy and human rights.”

_Literally _criminal .. and all too common, IME


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2021)

On a much more personal level, I spoke to someone today who was urgently trying to get hold of her elderly neighbours carers. She had tried quite a few times and had trouble contacting them several times and was made a few broken promises. Shameful, sad and shocking. This happens all too often.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2021)

Just put this on BBC Two - Inside the Care Crisis with Ed Balls


----------



## hash tag (Nov 17, 2021)

Me n Mrs tag were both in tears watching it. 😰


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Some actual good news for a change:








						Victory for pandemic heroes as billionaire trustees capitulate at Sage Nursing Home
					

UVW



					www.uvwunion.org.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice one hitmouse


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 18, 2021)

Despite repeated calls for help from authorities, including Kent County Council and children and adolescent mental health services (CAMHS), she was continuously told he did "not meet the eligibility criteria" for extra support.









						'Extra support could have saved my son from cliff death'
					

A mother has told an inquest how she made repeated calls for help from authorities before her teenage son's tragic death.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Some actual good news for a change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well done to each and every one of them. They deserve every single penny and more besides.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 24, 2021)

100 people held more than 20 years in ‘institutions’ 100 people held more than 20 years in ‘institutions’


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 30, 2021)

Assistant coroner Catherine Wood said there was a clear failure in what was provided by Kent County Council to Sammy’s family to help with his care. They failed to provide help out of school. There was a failure by the social services team to recognise an increased risk to Sammy and “it was possible if not probable that a failure to provide extra support contributed to Sammy’s death”.









						Inquest into the death of Sammy Alban-Stanley, aged 13 | Leigh Day
					

Leading inquests law firm Leigh Day, call on 020 7650 1200 or 0161 393 3530




					www.leighday.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Nov 30, 2021)

Shechemite said:


> Assistant coroner Catherine Wood said there was a clear failure in what was provided by Kent County Council to Sammy’s family to help with his care. They failed to provide help out of school. There was a failure by the social services team to recognise an increased risk to Sammy and “it was possible if not probable that a failure to provide extra support contributed to Sammy’s death”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just heart rending for Sammy and his poor mother. RIP Sammy.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 1, 2021)

Girl, six, who died of sepsis 'blamed' by medics for being 'uncooperative'
					

Worried parents Rachel and husband Luke initially rushed Coco to hospital on 24 July 2017 but were sent home from the emergency department after being told she likely had Gastroenteritis




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 1, 2021)

Useful thread on the grim joke that is social care ‘reform’


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 2, 2021)

A few weeks ago (let's call it a month) I was told that 'critical levels' in terms of minimum staff required where I work was four staff. 

Last week it was changed to three. 

This morning, I was on the sleep last night, and only one other member of staff was here.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 2, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> A few weeks ago (let's call it a month) I was told that 'critical levels' in terms of minimum staff required where I work was four staff.
> 
> Last week it was changed to three.
> 
> This morning, I was on the sleep last night, and only one other member of staff was here.


Time to fire off a few emails to external bodies, regulators, MP etc.

And keep a diary to cover your own arse and point the finger to management/owners


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 4, 2021)

Some good news from Salford:








						Salford social care campaign secures £19m pay rise for care workers
					

Welcome to UNISON North West. With 200,000 members, we are the biggest union in the region and we are growing.




					www.unisonnw.org


----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2021)

The heart breaking stories keep coming and are probably set to get worse. 100,000 vacancies were reported earlier this year. With vaccines now compulsory for staff, this has probably rocketed.








						Care home in Kent gives families 10 hours’ notice of closure
					

Exclusive: collapse in standards at Berkeley House triggers shutdown so sudden one family called it ‘inhumane’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2021)

My f-i-l, 90, partially sighted, partially deaf, Alzheimer’s, catheterised, no bowel control, limited mobility, unable to wash himself properly, unable to feed himself properly, is to be sent home from hospital to free the bed. The allocated social worker, who has never met, seen or spoken to him believes he is fit enough to care for himself. The same person has told my wife that she doesn’t have power of welfare over her father, this despite her, literally, having the certificate in her hands. He also believes we can sort things out for her father from here in Spain.

Care? What fucking care?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 6, 2021)

I wonder how much [%-wise] the contents of this investigation concerning the role of "profit-motive" in the so-called care sector actually causes the problems for the people in care homes [patients & workers] in that sector.









						Care homes: Following the money trail
					

BBC Panorama unpicks the financial webs behind leading companies, as families ask where their fees go.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I wonder how much [%-wise] the contents of this investigation concerning the role of "profit-motive" in the so-called care sector actually causes the problems for the people in care homes [patients & workers] in that sector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots. Many companies are in it for profit or for the actual buildings. Wages get cut, care suffers not to mention much poorer meals meals, less care over infrastructure and equipment. One of the reasons many will not work in this sector. The wages are the pits.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Lots. Many companies are in it for profit or for the actual buildings. Wages get cut, care suffers not to mention much poorer meals meals, less care over infrastructure and equipment. One of the reasons many will not work in this sector. The wages are the pits.



It's the shifts as well as the pay. 12 hours plus handover is standard.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 6, 2021)

dessiato said:


> My f-i-l, 90, partially sighted, partially deaf, Alzheimer’s, catheterised, no bowel control, limited mobility, unable to wash himself properly, unable to feed himself properly, is to be sent home from hospital to free the bed. The allocated social worker, who has never met, seen or spoken to him believes he is fit enough to care for himself. The same person has told my wife that she doesn’t have power of welfare over her father, this despite her, literally, having the certificate in her hands. He also believes we can sort things out for her father from here in Spain.
> 
> Care? What fucking care?


Is there a local advocacy service that can step in to help? Might be worth checking out. 



hash tag said:


> Lots. Many companies are in it for profit or for the actual buildings. Wages get cut, care suffers not to mention much poorer meals meals, less care over infrastructure and equipment. One of the reasons many will not work in this sector. The wages are the pits.


I'd say all companies are in it for the profit. Even the one I worked at that was half decent at care absolutely rinsed the staff.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 7, 2021)

Sadly, many local authorities used to have in house carers, many of whom really cared.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 7, 2021)

Take it foster care stuff also goes here?








						“Glasgow City Council is failing our most vulnerable children.” Foster care workers demand action over devastating 20% cut in Child Allowance
					

IWGB reveals Glasgow foster child allowances have been frozen for almost 10 years which equates to a 23.12% cut over a period foster care worker pay has also fallen 30%




					iwgb.org.uk
				




Slightly tricky headline there, when you read the article it turns out they're actually describing the foster child allowance having been frozen for ten years, which they say works out as a 20% cut compared to what it was.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 9, 2021)

Last decade of your life needlessly spent locked away only to end up dying a preventable death whilst in ‘care’. 









						'Clive knew he was dying. We all did': How one man was failed in life and how his death was 'potentially avoidable'
					

The review also says there are "unanswered questions" about how Clive was treated by staff on the last evening of his life.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 10, 2021)

Shechemite said:


> Last decade of your life needlessly spent locked away only to end up dying a preventable death whilst in ‘care’.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Seventy-five people have died in autism and learning disability units in England since 2015, Sky News reveals
					

Sky News revealed in 2019 that Clive Treacey was one of 40 people with a learning disability or autism who had died while placed in a hospital unit between 2015 and 2018. A review by NHS England into the deaths found "nothing untoward".




					news.sky.com


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 12, 2021)

Care home nurse told three times to respond to 'screaming' end of life patient


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 12, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> Care home nurse told three times to respond to 'screaming' end of life patient



Christ


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)

Jack Thorne was very passionate about and supportive of carers this morning Desert Island Discs - Jack Thorne, screenwriter - BBC Sounds


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Jack Thorne was very passionate about and supportive of carers this morning Desert Island Discs - Jack Thorne, screenwriter - BBC Sounds


What music is he into?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)

I heard him more than his choices. The only thing I remember was a Jean Michel Jarre track and spasticus autisticus.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)

No tracks shown but sums it up Jack Thorne on ‘raw’ interviews with care home staff for drama about pandemic


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I heard him more than his choices. The only thing I remember was a Jean Michel Jarre track and spasticus autisticus.


sounds right up my street - I try to avoid the dull pedestrian choices of most of the guests  - U2, RHCP etc - they usually give you a tracklist so you don't have to waste your time, but I couldn't see one on BBC Sounds


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> No tracks shown but sums it up Jack Thorne on ‘raw’ interviews with care home staff for drama about pandemic


I've still only managed to get through the first half hour of that. I do mean go back to it, but it's a tough watch, esp if you've had relatives in care,


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)

I expect I will listen again from the start. Forget the choices of music...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 12, 2021)

A job that few can do or want to do. So desperately sad. ‘An insult’: care home bosses decry £60 payouts from Javid’s fund to retain staff


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 13, 2021)

Fwiw, petition about the Glasgow foster care stuff here:








						Glasgow City Council: end the freeze! Give foster carers the financial security they need
					

Foster care workers look after some of the most vulnerable children in our communities, providing them with safe homes and a supportive environment, but right now the system is failing. Foster carers are unable to continue with the financial burden. In Glasgow, the situation has become...




					actionnetwork.org


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 13, 2021)

Elderly people _and_ dementia patients put at risk of Covid by home care provider (Greenwrite Healthcare)


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 14, 2021)

There’s money to be made if you know how









						Australia's Ramsay Health Care to buy mental healthcare group Elysium for $1 bln
					

Australia's Ramsay Health Care Ltd said on Monday it would buy Britain's Elysium Healthcare Ltd for 775 million pounds ($1.03 billion) as it looks to expand its presence in mental healthcare services.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2021)

Again, for whatever good it'll do, if anyone feels like signing a petition here's one:








						Greater Manchester Care Workers Demand A Pay Rise
					

Can you sign the petition to call for all #GreaterManchester care workers to receive a pay rise to at least the real Living Wage? #WeDemandAPayRise #DoesGreaterManchesterCare?  https://action.unison.org.uk/page/93129/



					action.unison.org.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 17, 2021)

> _"A resident with dementia was 'mocked by a member of staff' and another sat at the dining table with 'faeces under their finger nails' at a Nottingham care home, a shocking report has found ..."_



Resident with dementia 'mocked by member of staff' at 'inadequate' Nottingham care home (Beechdale Manor Care Home)


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 20, 2021)

Shechemite said:


> “The average time patients spend in specialist hospitals for people with autism and learning disabilities is more than two years, according to NHS statistics. For some, the stay is much longer still.
> 
> Tony Hickmott is 41 years old and has been in one such institution for 18 years. His mother, Pam, says he has been well enough for discharge since 2003.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 2, 2022)

Family of autistic man plan legal challenge over care conditions
					

Mother says her 24-year-old son’s care at a hospital in Cheshire is ‘worse than being in prison’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 9, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Family of autistic man plan legal challenge over care conditions
> 
> 
> Mother says her 24-year-old son’s care at a hospital in Cheshire is ‘worse than being in prison’
> ...




Some good news New hope for Patient A as a house is found


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 12, 2022)

Nurse watched woman self-harm and said, 'she'll faint before she dies'
					

Paddy McKee (pictured) was shown walking down the street in a 2015 image, just a year after Sally Mays took her own life in Hull.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 17, 2022)

*May 2017*: Family of man _burned alive in Bupa care home_ blast £10,000 compensation as an 'insult

*January 2022*: BUPA Care Services-owned Manley Court Care Home record million pound fine after _wheelchair-bound resident burns to death_







(Source: David Skyers)​
*Investigators found that, whilst a smoking risk assessment had been carried out for The Late Mr Skyers, Bupa had not assessed his use of emollient creams in that context.  Additionally, apparent burn marks indicative of previous incidents were found on Mr Skyers' clothing after his death. Care home staff stated they had been unaware of this and, had they been so aware, would have completed more regular checks.*

*Prior to his death, The Late Mr Skyers' clothes had become flammable as a result of the emollient creams used to treat him.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 18, 2022)

> _"One in five homes *specialising in dementia* are rated “inadequate” or “requires improvement” by the Care Quality Commission (CQC), inspection reports show. Some pose such a serious risk to people with dementia – including *filthy conditions, poor infection control and untrained staff* – that inspectors have ordered them to be placed into special measures ..."_



_Hundreds_ of dementia care homes found to be _substandard_ in England


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 18, 2022)

Specialist mental health unit failures exposed by patients 









						Specialist mental health unit failures exposed by patients
					

Patients say they’ve been placed in unsafe environments, often far from home.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 19, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> _Hundreds_ of dementia care homes found to be _substandard_ in England


Yet still charge top prices to fail to deliver


----------



## hash tag (Jan 20, 2022)

Carers stealing large amounts of cash, refusing to wear PPE, crap response from care company You and Yours - Inflation rises, Home care failures, Dessert shops - BBC Sounds


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 21, 2022)

Three 'care home' workers have been _jailed for 18 months for mistreating a vulnerable man_:

Care home staff jailed for degrading acts to vulnerable man






(Source:  Gloucestershire Police)​
*Sentencing Daniel Gower, 23, Laura Paul (above), 29 and Sean Watkins (above), 23 at Gloucester Crown Court, Judge Ian Lawrie said their behaviour was "an affront to humanity".*


----------



## hash tag (Jan 21, 2022)

I read that last night. As if what they did isn't bad enough, the bastards filmed it!


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 21, 2022)

Maybe IC3D can suggest some training?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 21, 2022)

That's not really fair, and obviously nobody properly trained would do that. But it's not really about training is it? Sarcasm aside. It's about empathy, compassion, morals. These fuckers did not have that, clearly, and caring for vulnerable people will always draw in a minority like that because some people want to have power over others. It's shit.

So proper recruitment and training would probably weed them out, except it's a low status job that many places have a very low bar for, if you have a clean dbs and can read, write and count, you're in. A lot of places have a pretty mean culture where kindness is valued less than routine and _efficiency_ is the watchword. It's a systemic problem, and a social one.

I don't know, it's shit, unacceptable, disgusting, that people can and do, do stuff like this. And that staff would cover for each other (which is a crime in itself). I like to think by far the majority would whistleblow in a moment if they saw or heard about something like that happening, and certainly wouldn't do it themselves. I hope I'm right, but more, I wish society didn't treat disabled and ill and elderly people as a burden to be hauled about and wiped by basically whoever offers to do it. Emotional intelligence is not tested at interview, unless the organisation bothers to invest time and money in its staff, to find and/or teach some. And those are few and far between.

A big problem too, is that a lot of people who live in care services just don't get listened to .. systemically, socially .. and then naturally it emerges personally too.

tl;dr .. recruit decent people and check their decency at some point along the way. More people with a goddamn conscience should try doing care as a job.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 24, 2022)

Exhausted workers lift the lid on Greater Manchester's crumbling social care
					

Grandparents begging for carers to stay longer, unqualified workers and a staffing crisis are some of the factors workers are having to deal with




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 24, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Exhausted workers lift the lid on Greater Manchester's crumbling social care
> 
> 
> Grandparents begging for carers to stay longer, unqualified workers and a staffing crisis are some of the factors workers are having to deal with
> ...


It's fuckin discraceful, only £10.50 ph wage to do a job like that. Where's the moral backbone in our society to get this changed (leveled up as it were)? Something needs to be done


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 7, 2022)

A 'care worker' has been jailed for life after he was caught _raping a 99-year-old dementia patient_ as her family watched on helplessly via a hidden camera:

Blackpool care worker raped elderly woman as family watched in horror on spycam






(Source: as stated in image)

*Philip Carey has been jailed for life with a minimum term of 10 years at at Preston Crown Court.*​


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 10, 2022)

Report here: 








						5 Minutes On - Detained in hospital -  a sister's decades long fight to bring her brother home - BBC Sounds
					

"We never give up" - our fight for our brother detained for 34 years.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 13, 2022)

Coming up on Tuesday:


Recent Unison stuff:








						Care worker campaigners target seven Greater Manchester councils as Salford City commits to pay Living Wage
					

Welcome to UNISON North West. With 200,000 members, we are the biggest union in the region and we are growing.




					www.unisonnw.org


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 23, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Coming up on Tuesday:
> 
> 
> Recent Unison stuff:
> ...




Left that meeting feeling more hopeful. If they publish a recording I’ll stick it on here


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice to have some positive stuff on this very depressing thread! Here's some good news for Glasgow foster carers:








						Glasgow foster carer welcomes rise after allowance freeze but more help needed
					

Foster carers are expected to get a 10% child allowance rise after a 10-year freeze, but one carer has highlighted the financial pressures of the role.




					www.glasgowlive.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 24, 2022)

The kids are alright 

Context (which is grim sorry) 









						Police investigating death of young girl at mental health hospital
					

Exclusive: Thames Valley Police is conducting an investigation after the death of a girl at Huntercombe Hospital




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 5, 2022)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/anti-psychotic-drugs-contributed-death-23280712 

more misery


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 9, 2022)

Meet 32-year-old *Nicola Brimage* of Gautby Road, Bidston, Merseyside ...





... yesterday, at Liverpool Crown Court *Nicola Brimage* received a a 12-month prison sentence, suspended for 18 months, with a 15-day Rehabilitation Activity Requirement and 80 hours of unpaid work.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*While working as a carer for a vulnerable 78-year-old woman who has Parkinson's disease and is housebound,  Nicola Brimage stole £5,948.50 of the victim's money and spent it on items purchased from Amazon, eBay and PayPal.

The judge, Recorder Michael Blakey, said the victim was "extremely vulnerable" and "wholly dependent" upon healthcare professionals and their support.

He told Nicola Brimage: "She trusted you as a person who would do your best to help her and certainly not steal anything from her."

Recorder Blakey said Nicola Brimage decided to help herself to the woman's money and bought products online, "virtually none of them goods you actually needed, some of them luxury items".

NatWest has reimbursed the victim in full.*


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 25, 2022)

His mother told BBC North West Tonight: "He would ring me quite often crying, begging for me to take him home.

"And it was heartbreaking to tell him we weren't allowed and to hear him crying.

"It was mental torture and cruelty."

Fiona McGhie, from Irwin Mitchell who investigated the decision to place him in the care home, said: "During his placement he was in effect imprisoned, living in locked accommodation miles away from his family.

"Given his strong objections to his placement, the local authority should have referred his case to the Court of Protection to determine where it was in his best interests to live.

"It didn't do that and and as a result he lived for many years in a placement where he was extremely unhappy."









						Payout for autistic man detained in Lancashire care home
					

The 24-year-old receives a £200,000 payout after being unlawfully held in a home for seven years.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (May 2, 2022)

Mayfield House Care Home in Crewe is currently rated as _'requires improvement'_ by the Care Quality Commission:



> _"An 83-year-old mum sent a harrowing text message to her daughter after being attacked in her care home ..."_



Care home resident, 83, sends ‘please help me’ text after being attacked


----------



## Shechemite (May 4, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Muckamore Abbey Hospital abuse inquiry to begin | ITV News
> 
> 
> An inquiry into allegations of abuse at Muckamore Abbey Hospital officially begins on Monday, with the chair pledging a 'thorough and impartial' investigation. | UTV News
> ...



29 arrests now 









						29th arrest into ill-treatment of patients at Muckamore Abbey Hospital
					

Detectives from Police Service of Northern Ireland’s Public Protection Branch investigating the allegations of ill-treatment of patients at Muckamore Abbey hospital, have arrested a 38 year old male today, Wednesday 4 May, in the Antrim area. This takes the total amount of arrests made so far to...




					news.causewaycoastcommunity.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (May 23, 2022)

> _"A callous carer stole thousands of pounds from the elderly and vulnerable couple he was taking care of. David Lewis helped himself to more than £9,000 from the couple's saving account, "frittering it away" on clothes and presents ..."_



Carer stole thousands of pounds in life savings from couple in their 80s leaving them 'heartbroken'






(Source:  South Wales Police)​
*David Simon Lewis, of Leonardo's guesthouse in Oystermouth Road, Swansea, admitted fraud by false representation at Swansea Crown Court and was sentenced to 10 months'  imprisonment.  He will serve up to half that period in custody before being released on licence to serve the remainder in the community.*


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 8, 2022)

Along with restrictive practices, staff 'talked over and ignored patients' and told them to 'sit down whenever they tried to get up' and did not know the names of their own patients in yet more concerning findings. "Staff did not always treat patients with compassion and kindness and did not respect their privacy and dignity," said the CQC.

"We saw many examples of this during our two-day inspection. We saw that staff often talked over patients, ignored patients, and talked about their personal hygiene needs in the main lounge. Patients were told to sit down whenever they tried to get up.”









						Staff 'didn't know patient names' in hospital so 'inadequate' it was shut down
					

Investigators found that patients were 'contained' and 'restrained' from moving freely by 'untrained staff'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 9, 2022)

‘Abuse, assaults and big profits’ - children’s homes staff speak out ‘Abuse, assaults and big profits’ - children’s homes staff speak out


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2022)

Its the big profits that really boil my piss, and perhaps why nothing seems to be done to improve things.

2 posts up, 20 patients at an estimate thats an income of £1,560,000 p.a. that place had. I think we can all see that most of that went in profit and not providing the service that they were supposed to.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 18, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> 29 arrests now
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Muckamore abuse inquiry opens in Belfast after long campaign for answers
					

Glynn Brown says he stopped counting after his son Araron was assaulted for the 15th time at hospital




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2022)

The headline shows he was assaulted 15 times which is appalling. The story shows 150 times 😮


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 1, 2022)

A Twitter thread (turned into an article) about the conditions of those ‘living’ in care settings. 








						Every cpl months I do a review of Prevention of Future Death Reports. I swerved it today, in favour of a review of last few weeks @CareQualityComm inspection reports re 'care' for learning disabled and/or autistic people.  by @GeorgeJulian(GeorgeJuli
					

Every cpl months I do a review of Prevention of Future Death Reports. I swerved it today, in favour of a review of last few weeks @CareQualityComm inspection reports re 'care' for learning disabled and/or autistic people.   Eurgh. Buckle up for a lowlight tour of grimness  1/25+




					twitter-thread.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 1, 2022)

> Manager said there had been no recent formal complaints and confirmed informal complaints were often quickly resolved with people. We asked to review the informal complaints and were told these were not recorded. Ahhh of course





> Why is it learning disabled people are expected to live in perpetual hideous arrangements



😡


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 5, 2022)

Forced strip searches, an arm amputated due to failure to attend to a wound, people becoming slobbering zombies. 









						Muckamore scandal: Sister of ‘mistreated’ patient tells how revelations left her shocked and upset
					

The sister of a former Muckamore patient was “shocked” and “upset” when she was told her loved one had been “mistreated” at the hospital, a public inquiry has been told.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 10, 2022)

I was going to start a new thread for this but I'll slot it in here. Very harrowing tale during the pandemic. It's a tough read. 









						Is the death of Covid-19 patient with Down’s syndrome proof of care rationing?
					

Susan Sullivan’s hospital records suggest she was denied potentially life-saving treatment because of her disability. Now her family are demanding answers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 4, 2022)

This is the Late *Donald Burgess* ...






(Source:  The family of the Late Donald Burgess)​
*... on 21 June 2022, police officers were called to the St Leonards-on-Sea care home in which Mr Burgess - then aged 93, suffering from dementia and whellchair-bound, having only one leg - lived, following reports that he was threatening staff with a knife. *

*After 'engaging' with Mr Burgess briefly, an officer pepper-sprayed him and then used his baton on him while a second officer tasered him.  93-year old Mr Burgess was then handcuffed and taken to hospital, where he remained until his death on 13 July 2022.*




*Sussex Police referred the incident to the Independent Office for Police Conduct after complaints about the excessive use of force against Mr Burgess by its officers.  The two Sussex Police constables involved - who have not yet been publicly identified - have now been served with misconduct notices and letters advising them they are under criminal investigation for manslaughter.*


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2022)

That's an interesting one and not sure of the fine  details other than he was threatening someone with a knife at the time.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 17, 2022)

Put people in cages and they might lash out


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 17, 2022)

Caged with paedophiles and killers - for the 'crime' of being autistic
					

Rampton Secure Hospital is home to the most dangerous and disturbed people in the country. Former patients include 'Britain's most violent prisoner' Charles Bronson and murderer Ian Huntley.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




More on this poor sod (never committed a crime, locked away in rampton for the crime of being ‘retarded’) at about 2 minutes in









						Woman's Hour - Alison Rodgers, Dan Scorer, Ros Coward, Anita Anand, Sarah Class, Tracey Cox, Dr Tristram Wyatt - BBC Sounds
					

Vabbing  - the viral social media trend that proponents say could help you attract a mate.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 17, 2022)

North of the border 









						The patients locked in secure hospitals for decades
					

Fifteen Scots with learning disabilities and autism have been living in hospitals for 20 years.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						Disclosure - Series 5: Locked in the Hospital
					

Lucy Adams investigates why four young men have been locked in secure hospitals for years.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> North of the border
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small personal anecdote, (not on the scale of this story), but heard today that our challenge to my FiL's deprivation of liberty order has been upheld and the DoLS has been revoked.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2022)

It looks like even the "good" care homes are suffering and failing people Staffing crisis leaves many English care home residents’ basic needs unmet


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 29, 2022)

Disturbing:



> _"People with learning disabilities were “unlawfully” locked in their bedrooms and restrained at a South London care home.  *Rosebank Lodge in Mitcham* has been placed in special measures after inspectors uncovered the “restrictive practices” ..."_



South London care home 'unlawfully' locked residents in their bedrooms


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2022)

Apparently it is rated good all round. By who, the company that runs it? 🤔


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2022)

Whittlesey care home resident not given CPR after 'same name mix up'
					

A care home apologises after Joyce Parrott was confused for another resident when in cardiac arrest.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 23, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Forced strip searches, an arm amputated due to failure to attend to a wound, people becoming slobbering zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone spent 48 years years there Muckamore inquiry: Hospital like a prison, says ex-patient's sister


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 28, 2022)

Staff working at one of Britain's biggest mental health hospitals _pinched, taunted and even slapped patients_, according to a BBC Panorama investigation.

A 'toxic culture' at *Edenfield Centre* in Prestwich, Bury, saw _nurses bully and humiliate vulnerable people suffering with schizophrenia, autism and other conditions_.

An undercover reporter for the BBC's Panorama, who spent three months working there, witnessed staff swearing at patients, inappropriately restraining them and even behaving sexually towards them:



> _"Patients at an NHS mental health unit were filmed being subjected to abuse, it is claimed. Panorama footage shows them being bullied, humiliated, swore at, and taunted, according to the BBC ..."_



Patients at Greater Manchester NHS mental health unit 'filmed being subjected to abuse', BBC's Panorama claims

Panorama - Undercover Hospital: Patients at Risk, 28 September 2022

*(Warning: The broadcast contains scenes which many people may find distressing)*


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 29, 2022)

Thanks for posting that here Garvey. Been pacing around outside for this last couple of hours.

It really is distressing viewing. But it’s exactly what some of us have been saying for god knows how long.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 30, 2022)

And on it goes Care home charity could face class action lawsuit

“The abuse team at law firm Leigh Day, which specialises in human rights abuses and clinical negligence cases, has confirmed it is investigating potential civil claims relating to abuse, mistreatment and breaches of residents’ human rights”


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 30, 2022)

And on and on and on 









						Lowestoft special school criticised for "high use" of physical restraint
					

A report says a special school is "fire-fighting, rather than bringing about sustained improvements".



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 30, 2022)

And on









						Care worker faces jail for sleeping as patient suffered fatal injuries
					

An elderly woman with dementia died from injuries sustained in a fall when a care home worker meant to be checking on her was asleep.




					www.edp24.co.uk
				




(Incidentally similar issues with the panorama doc - falsified care records and staff asleep on duty)


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 30, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Staff working at one of Britain's biggest mental health hospitals _pinched, taunted and even slapped patients_, according to a BBC Panorama investigation.
> 
> A 'toxic culture' at *Edenfield Centre* in Prestwich, Bury, saw _nurses bully and humiliate vulnerable people suffering with schizophrenia, autism and other conditions_.
> 
> ...


To add to my respect for people with intellectual/learning disability - whilst the shit show at edenfield wasn’t being perpetrated against PWLD, the LD self advocacy organisations have been vocal in their solidarity with the patients at edenfield. Compare and contrast with the silence from the clever disabled people when it’s PWLD suffering the same (and often worse) institutionalisation and abuse (eg at Muckamore in Belfast or the Woodside in cheadle)

Wankers can say what they like about ’retards’. I think they’re sound. Gimme PWLD over your revolutionary ubermenschen raging over Mossad any day


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 1, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Staff working at one of Britain's biggest mental health hospitals _pinched, taunted and even slapped patients_, according to a BBC Panorama investigation.
> 
> A 'toxic culture' at *Edenfield Centre* in Prestwich, Bury, saw _nurses bully and humiliate vulnerable people suffering with schizophrenia, autism and other conditions_.
> 
> ...



Julianne Simpson died at the centre, near Prestwich, after choking on a pot which contained her medication.









						The Edenfield Centre: Bereaved family 'reeling with anger' at abuse
					

A BBC investigation found a "toxic culture" of abuse and bullying at a Manchester mental health unit.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 1, 2022)

These hospitals receive a fortune to provide care, when they fail to deliver and are shown to have been negligent the fines should be astronomical too. Not quite a lot of money, but so much money that it shakes their business operation to the very core.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 4, 2022)

Good news for Tony and his family









						Tony Hickmott: Autistic man to be released after 21 years in hospital
					

Mum of Tony Hickmott, who has been held in a secure hospital since 2001, says: "He's coming home."



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Although I imagine he’ll still face a lot of restrictions in his new arrangements, and of course there are still so many people (and they are people) left behind in this hospital and so many others 

From the article re that hospital 

“Inspectors halted further admissions because they believed "people would or may be exposed to significant risk of harm".

The report highlighted staff shortages, a lack of training and an increase in restrictive interventions. It reported how relatives of patients said their loved ones were heavily medicated and had few meaningful activities to enjoy.”


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 4, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> And on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My daughter is a care worker. She was called as the sleep-in night worker had woken up and the waking night worker was nowhere to be found. 30 mins later he returned with his takeaway...


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 4, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> Good news for Tony and his family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was reading that earlier, really good news. Hope his future will be much better than what he's been through. 

And thanks Shechemite for highlighting the treatment of people in so-called care.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 5, 2022)

Shechemite said:


> no need for an inquiry, these were ‘challenging and disturbed’ individuals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same trust (TEWVS) 









						Families tell CQC how restraints 'injured our loved ones' at NHS hospital
					

A shocking report reveals safety fears at a North East mental health and learning disability NHS trust




					www.chroniclelive.co.uk
				












						Health trust slammed for use of restraints which left 3 patients injured
					

Inspectors noted a 'significant deterioration in standards' when they inspected Tees, Esk and Wear Valley NHS Foundation Trust




					www.gazettelive.co.uk
				












						Hospital 'wasn't safe' says sister of autistic man who spent four years there | ITV News
					

Elliot Davis was a patient at Lanchester Road Hospital in Durham for four years before being discharged into residential care last month. | ITV News Tyne Tees




					www.itv.com


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 6, 2022)

BBC News - Melissa Mathieson: Care home and ex-manager face charges








						Melissa Mathieson: Care home and ex-manager face charges
					

The home and ex-manager deny care failings after Melissa Mathieson,18, was murdered by a resident.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 6, 2022)

OK you lot. Pray (or whatever) for my daughter. She's whistleblown regarding safeguarding and safety issues at her workplace (residential home for young adults with autism) 
I'm proud of her for having the balls to do it but I'm sincerely hoping she doesn't get savaged because she really doesn't have the mental resilience to cope with that.


----------



## cesare (Oct 6, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> OK you lot. Pray (or whatever) for my daughter. She's whistleblown regarding safeguarding and safety issues at her workplace (residential home for young adults with autism)
> I'm proud of her for having the balls to do it but I'm sincerely hoping she doesn't get savaged because she really doesn't have the mental resilience to cope with that.


Well done her. That's very brave, I wish more people were like her.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> OK you lot. Pray (or whatever) for my daughter. She's whistleblown regarding safeguarding and safety issues at her workplace (residential home for young adults with autism)
> I'm proud of her for having the balls to do it but I'm sincerely hoping she doesn't get savaged because she really doesn't have the mental resilience to cope with that.


Huge admiration for her action.
We're presently engaging with the CQC as family of someone in care and know how stressy even that is.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 6, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> OK you lot. Pray (or whatever) for my daughter. She's whistleblown regarding safeguarding and safety issues at her workplace (residential home for young adults with autism)
> I'm proud of her for having the balls to do it but I'm sincerely hoping she doesn't get savaged because she really doesn't have the mental resilience to cope with that.


That's really great. I have done it before and I don't regret it even though it was a lot of stress. Has she done it with other people? 

If there's even a sniff of bullying, or backlash by them then they can get into a lot of trouble.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> OK you lot. Pray (or whatever) for my daughter. She's whistleblown regarding safeguarding and safety issues at her workplace (residential home for young adults with autism)
> I'm proud of her for having the balls to do it but I'm sincerely hoping she doesn't get savaged because she really doesn't have the mental resilience to cope with that.


Brilliant and good for her, respect. Hope she is Ok and without any backlash.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 6, 2022)

Much respect for your daughter felixthecat


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 10, 2022)

On tonight. 









						BBC One - Panorama, Will the NHS Care for Me?
					

Why are people with a learning disability more likely to die from avoidable causes?




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Line of Duty actor and campaigner Tommy Jessop investigates why people with a learning disability are more than twice as likely to die from avoidable causes than the rest of the population. He hears from relatives who have lost loved ones prematurely, and from a mother on whose behalf the BBC went to court so she could speak publicly about her fight to get lifesaving care for her son.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 10, 2022)

Also on tonight (it’s been reported on  in the daily mail but im not going to share that here)









						Dispatches: Hospital Undercover – Are Our Wards Safe? (Channel 4 Monday 10 October 2022)
					

A one-hour undercover Dispatches investigation into security on mental health wards was conducted on World Mental Health Day. An NHS trust that has a history of serious mistakes leading to multiple fatalities has been found to still be failing to protect patients, according to a year-long...




					www.memorabletv.com
				




Oh and one of the reasons I’m ‘single issue’ in my posting on those who rely on care services, is that I know there’s all sorts of scum who want to take advantage of peoples (legitimate) anger and fear - one such bunch of vermin being of course the church of Scientology, who are actively grooming survivors and bereaved families of outrages in Essex 

cchr esex - Google Search (like with the mail, I’m not going to link to CCHR directly)


----------



## hash tag (Oct 11, 2022)

Things can only get worse Care worker numbers fall, leaving more people without support

Thinking about it, it's a disgrace that people on zero hours contracts, minimum pay etc. are responsible of caring for some of the most vulnerable people in society.
Sometimes that care is very specialist and or exceptionally difficult.


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 12, 2022)

All we can do is get off our arses and vote whenever the next election happens, the mindset of _what's the point_ _nothing ever changes _pisses me right off_ -_ this shit is the point, let your voice be heard 

And fair play to that woman's daughter earlier for having a spine and putting the welfare of people  who can't speak for themselves before her own mental welfare, ultimate respect - stop being sheep and stand up for each other for fucks sake otherwise there will be no one left to care for us when we need it most.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 13, 2022)

News from Reigate Grange Care Home, Reigate (minimum Weekly Residence Fee - £1,200):

Secret footage reveals _abuse of woman with dementia_ at luxury UK care home

*(Warning: The footage contains scenes which many people may find distressing)*


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2022)

I've just twigged. That place is owned and run by Signature. Signature have recently opened a care home near me and I toyed with the idea of applying for a job there. Thank goodness I didn't 😮


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 20, 2022)

Employees at Gillibrand Hall Nursing Home in Chorley - which claims to provide _"nursing and specialist dementia care"_ have been suspended pending an investigation after video footage appearing to show them wearing incontinence pads and mocking patients was shared on social media: 

]*Gillibrand Hall Nursing Home*: Chorley care home staff suspended after appearing to mock patients by wearing nappies in videos







(Source: as stated in image)​
*Gillibrand Hall Nursing Home staff appear to mock elderly dementia patients by dressing up in specialist adult incontinence pads dancing around the hallways.*


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 21, 2022)

further info on muckamore 









						Muckamore: Patient had 'dysentery and scabies,' inquiry hears
					

Mother also tells inquiry into abuse at Muckamore Abbey Hospital son "banged on the door to get out".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 26, 2022)

There was also evidence of sexual harm, medication being misused and maladministered, an over-use of restraints and “unsafe and inappropriate” use of temporary confinement, it said.

The safeguarding review found abuse was “inflicted with no respite” and allowed to flourish, with children and young adults experiencing physical abuse from staff and other residents, excessive force, physical neglect and taunting.

It said they were subject to “significant and varied” emotional abuse by staff and there was evidence suggesting staff had “seriously breached sexual boundaries with each other and with children and young adults”.

Many of those impacted had difficulties in communicating and “would have found it difficult to report the abuse”, the review said.









						Review finds ‘very serious abuse and neglect’ of children with disabilities
					

An expert panel is calling for urgent action to ensure all children with complex needs and disabilities in similar homes are safe.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 1, 2022)

Bedfordshire Police are investigating the death of an 88-year-old woman who was allegedly attacked by a fellow resident at Ridgeway Lodge Care Home in Bedfordshire:

Police investigate alleged killing of grandmother at Ridgeway Lodge care home






(Source: The family of the Late Stella Hartman)

*The Late Sheila Hartman*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 3, 2022)

Most unfortunate:



> _"A man who moved his campervan outside of his elderly parent’s home to take care of them has had to leave after residents made petty complaints ..."_



Man living in van to care for elderly parents _forced to move by angry neighbours_






(Source: Portsmouth News/Solent News)

*Tony Wiltshire with his 81-year old mother *​


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

Another about the shit broken system 








						Disabled care home residents evicted in charity’s dispute with councils
					

Exclusive: Leonard Cheshire says it can no longer afford to subsidise care services inadequately funded by councils




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 27, 2022)

Central government doesn’t allocate anywhere near enough money to local authorities. but let’s not forget LAs are also bastards. As indeed are providers (including Leonard Cheshire)


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

Sadly, if people had sufficient and adequate support, there would be very little need for people focused charities.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 27, 2022)

For sure - but the dynamic works the other way too: if people are abused and/or neglected, and then this is justified by rhetoric that such people are too crazy or lazy or just plain stupid, then it’s harder, not easier to get resources to enable people to live independently and be part of their communities. 

I was in a complaints feedback session the other day. Someone wasn’t being supported to have zoom calls with their mum, or to go for walks or have their nails cut. The provider/staff, instead of saying ‘this setting doesn’t have enough staff so we can’t meet peoples needs’ were trying to shift the blame onto the person with ‘because your actions/behaviour you couldn’t have the zoom call/walk/nails cut’. This ‘behaviour’ was having a lie in and taking ‘too long’ to finish their meal (this is in their ‘own home’ no less). Apart from this being a horrible way to treat someone, it’s also music to the ears of those who have no interest in providing the resources for proper community living 

Reminds me of the documentary on institutions in Ukraine (emaciated people being tied to beds etc). A situation no doubt caused by the absence of resources for community living, but the nurses comment on the poor sods in there “this is natures diagnosis” is (as well as being horrible and a patently _racial_ comment) isn’t exactly the sort of mindset that will lead to better funding for community living.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 1, 2022)

26 of your life locked away (beginning aged  17), put in a dormitory with nonces (eventually upgraded to a broom cupboard).  Sleeping on a piss-soaked mattress, eventually released albeit shuffling and hunched shouldered. Dead at 46 









						Muckamore Inquiry: Mother says son's life was stolen from him
					

The inquiry hears from a mother who says her 17-year-old son was on a locked ward with sex offenders.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2022)

A botched discharge and insufficient care; where have I heard that before 









						Historian died after being exposed to ‘appalling’ home care
					

A noted historian died from a preventable bone infection after being exposed to “appalling” home care following a botched discharge from hospital, a coroner has found.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

Albeit in the middle of the winterval news desert; it's good to see the Guardian lead with this:



Am currently in the middle of a complaint against my FiL's provider that includes every failing mentioned in this report; things are falling apart rapidly.


----------



## cesare (Dec 28, 2022)

Just had a very sad call with my friend whose birthday it is today. She is looking after her sister (10 years younger than my friend, with early onset dementia and in a hospital bed on the ground floor of their home) with the assistance of the hospital acute response team who come in 4x a day. My friend's health is failing (she is losing balance and suffering heart problems, the GP says because of stress). The local council are not organising nursing care for my friend's sister or if they are their interpretation of "urgent respite care" bears no relation to how you and I might define "urgent" since this has been going on since early November. My friend's sister can no longer fend for herself at all and she screams and rages incessantly (I could hear this on the call). I'm very worried that all this might kill my friend


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2022)

cesare said:


> Just had a very sad call with my friend whose birthday it is today. She is looking after her sister (10 years younger than my friend, with early onset dementia and in a hospital bed on the ground floor of their home) with the assistance of the hospital acute response team who come in 4x a day. My friend's health is failing (she is losing balance and suffering heart problems, the GP says because of stress). The local council are not organising nursing care for my friend's sister or if they are their interpretation of "urgent respite care" bears no relation to how you and I might define "urgent" since this has been going on since early November. My friend's sister can no longer fend for herself at all and she screams and rages incessantly (I could hear this on the call). I'm very worried that all this might kill my friend


Yep, complete system breakdown; the reason my FiL ended up in a failing, sanctioned setting was because the LA could not physically conjure up the at home care package. It's all FUBAR


----------



## cesare (Dec 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Yep, complete system breakdown; the reason my FiL ended up in a failing, sanctioned setting was because the LA could not physically conjure up the at home care package. It's all FUBAR


The hospital that my mum was in said that she couldn't be discharged back home because she needed nursing care and couldn't look after herself. They gave us limited choice over where they discharged her (no POA   ) but it was at least to a nursing home reasonably accessible to my brother and me; on the COVID pathway at the time.

This was the same county but a different Borough to my friend. I don't know why they discharged my friend's sister back to their home rather than directly to a nursing home


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2023)

And the safeguarding board will conclude that lessons have to be learnt and that improvements have to made at the setting....









						Man living in care home found dead - with fellow resident arrested for ‘murder’
					

The 60-year-old man was pronounced dead at the scene despite efforts by paramedics




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 3, 2023)

What it won’t conclude is that it’s a bit shit to shunt 10 people (all with multiple and profound needs) together to ‘live’ in a facility


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2023)

It's the end of the world as we know it....being having a nightmare over Christmas with carers, 999 and 111. It's been a mess, one huge almighty mess.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

This is care, at the other end of the age scale








						Six women arrested after boy, one, dies at Dudley nursery
					

They are held on suspicion of manslaughter offences following his death last month.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 5, 2023)

_"My job is to protect you or your parents or grandparents from the fear of having to sell your home to pay for the costs of care and so I am announcing now – on the steps of Downing Street – that *we will fix the crisis in social care once and for all with a clear plan we have prepared to give every older person the dignity and security they deserve* ..."_

Source: Boris Johnson's first speech as Prime Minister, 24 July 2019







(Source: eastdevonwatch.org)​
Three and a half years later ...

_"In *15 minutes* two agency care workers were expected to wake her (a woman with dementia), prepare a meal and a drink, ensure she ate and drank, administer her medication, change her incontinence pad, administer any personal care and tidy the kitchen."_

Source: Council providing *three-minute care visits* to vulnerable, _finds ombudsman_


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2023)

GarveyLives said:


> _"My job is to protect you or your parents or grandparents from the fear of having to sell your home to pay for the costs of care and so I am announcing now – on the steps of Downing Street – that *we will fix the crisis in social care once and for all with a clear plan we have prepared to give every older person the dignity and security they deserve* ..."_
> 
> Source: Boris Johnson's first speech as Prime Minister, 24 July 2019
> 
> ...


Sadly not at all surprised.


----------



## GarveyLives (Monday at 11:30 PM)

A "despicable" carer stole more than £100,000 from an elderly woman and continued withdrawing money from her bank account after she died:

Cruel conman stole hundreds of pounds from pensioner _on day her husband died_







(Source:  Merseyside Police)​
*Paul McFadden was one of three carers appointed by agency Be Caring to tend to the widow and her husband - both of whom were then aged 78 - in 2019 after she suffered a fall and a deterioration in her health. She had previously been her partner's primary carer after he suffered a severe stroke in 2006.   Paul McFadden continued to visit the vulnerable woman after he had been sacked for falsifying records of his care visits.*


----------

